
Ask HN: Who wants to be hired? (July 2019) - whoishiring
Share your information if you are looking for work. Please use this format:<p><pre><code>  Location:
  Remote:
  Willing to relocate:
  Technologies:
  Résumé&#x2F;CV:
  Email:
</code></pre>
Readers: please only email these addresses to discuss work opportunities.
======
jbotz
Location: Somewhere in the Atlantic Rainforest, Bahia, Brazil

Remote: Yes, quite

Willing to relocate: Not immediately

Skills: DevOps, reliability engineering, Linux system admin, SQL db admin,
project management

Technologies: AWS, Kubernetes, Docker, whatever is needed

Programming: strong Python, Perl, C, some Ruby, Clojure, Go, others

Resume/CV: [https://www.botz.org/cv](https://www.botz.org/cv)

Email: jurgen@botz.org

I’m looking for a permanent (preferred) or contract _remote_ DevOps/SRE
position as an individual contributor or manager.

A long time ago, in a Silicon Valley far away, I was a hotshot IT/Ops
engineer, manager, and even director, at several high-profile startups. Then I
moved to Brazil and here I've been planting trees and raising chickens and
practicing permaculture. I did keep a toe in tech and I have a really good
Internet connection thanks to a 20m antenna tower I built myself. Now I have
“saudade” for being a hacker, and I also need an income. So I’ve been
polishing up my skills for a while, and now I’m ready to get to work!

Although located in Brazil, I am an EU citizen and have an address and bank
account in Germany, which may facilitate hiring.

------
avip
Hi, I did all the usual things - code, DS, DevOps, IoT, startups. And it was
fun.

I'm now only interested in working on projects/with companies 100% committed
to fighting, mitigating, understanding better, or delaying the climate crisis.

Will totally consider pro-bono, intern, part-time, or any other weird
arrangement, to help the right product materialize.

Or die trying to.

    
    
      Location: N/A
      Remote: Only
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Everything sw engineers do, *except* mobile and blockchain
      Résumé/CV: Upon request
      Email: admin@idonthaveaninterestinggithub.com

------
nmdeadhead
I've been a Ruby developer since 2005. Prior to that I did a lot with ancient
C, Objective-C and assembly. I'm looking for a _Junior_ position programming
Rust.

I know enough Rust to be useful, but not (yet) enough to architect a medium-
sized green field project. However, I _really_ like Rust and I aggressively
pursue my interests, hence my desire to do it full-time for (less) pay.

So, if your company is doing enough with Rust that you'd like to offload some
of the scut work, please contact me. I'm also open to gigs doing Ruby (with or
without Rails) and I have the reverse-engineering skills and temperament to
work on amazingly bad legacy code, but that would be pricey and fairly short-
term.

Location: Albuquerque, NM, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: not now

Technologies: Rust, Ruby / Rails, reverse engineering (wrote clean-room code
to run Macintosh software w/o Apple code)

GitHub: [https://github.com/ctm](https://github.com/ctm)

Résumé/CV: [https://devctm.com](https://devctm.com)

Email: clifford.t.matthews@gmail.com

Wikipedia:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Executor_(software)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Executor_\(software\))

------
napsterbr
Hey HN. I have worked for 10 years on my own projects (some of which are open
source), and now I'm after my first "real" job.

This gave me a wide range of experience. I have worked on frontend, backend,
infrastructure and security roles. I prefer working with backend and/or
infrastructure, but I'd take a frontend job depending on the language.

Location: Sao Paulo, Brazil Remote: Yes (any timezone)

Willing to relocate: Not currently. I can spend 2-3 months per year on-site
though.

Technologies: I have used a lot of different tools throughout the years. I'm
listing the ones I'm most familiar with.

Elixir/Erlang (4y) Python (3y) PHP (3y) Clojure/CLJS (9m) Elm (2y) Vanilla JS
+ React (1y) Currently learning Go (2m)

AWS & GCP Ansible Postgresql Nginx FreeBSD & jails Linux & Docker Clickhouse

CV: I'll send it upon request.

Email: renatosmassaro@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/renatomassaro](https://github.com/renatomassaro)

------
flyinglizard
You'll hire me because you want your hardware to do something it doesn't, and
I can write software to fix that.

I also help companies optimize their R&D plan and technical risks.

I managed a large engineering activity for a very well known company, doing
the above but at scale. After serving my LargeCo time and in accordance with
my vesting schedule, I'm now back to hands-on technical project work where I
happily belong.

\---

Location: EST timezone (varies from time to time)

Remote: Only

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Software and system design for anything and everything embedded:
from 8 bit ultra low power, to multiple Cortex-M MCUs, to Raspberry Pi and
various SoMs, to Qualcomm MSM and up to specialized AI SoCs. RTOSes, Linux and
Android low-level on MSM. C, C++, C#, Python, Unity, general DevOps and
Docker. Wrote multiple (proprietary) Linux kernel drivers. Azure (generic and
IoT). Lots of experience with image sensors and other electro-optics. Lots of
experience with inertial sensors and motor control systems. Hardware and
system design.

mail: roee rtcec com

\---

Projects from the last 18 months: micro, in-body (yes) Bluetooth headset; data
acquisition for 24GHz automotive radar system; development of a camera head
featuring NIR and thermal channels, with active illumination (software +
hardware on that); power management architecture and implementation for a
sophisticated application specific acceleration IC; Bootloader for an in-
patient blood pump device; Bluetooth and audio work on AOSP (Qualcomm MSM);
Chromium modifications and optimizations for i.MX.

~~~
o-__-o
I just have to say, I am doing some low level automotive trickery on (and off)
a PX3 SoC and the simple subtleness of your post is enlightening. Keep
fighting the good fight, sir.

and I have to say your projects are hands down the most intriguing

------
sdesalas
15 years of experience delivering web and mobile applications. Full Stack.
Full SDLC. I can build most things from scratch basically. Love creating rich
JavaScript interfaces and automations that make everyday tasks simpler and
more enjoyable. I also bring a wealth of knowledge on low-latency middleware
APIs, NodeJS and SQL/NoSQL databases, as well as hands-on experience setting
up build pipelines and test automation.

Location: Madrid, ES

Remote: ONLY REMOTE

Willing to relocate: NO

Technologies: JavaScript inside-out-back-to-front. ES6/7/2019, React, Vue.js,
NodeJS Microservices / APIs, GIT, Docker, Docker compose, ECS, SQS, SNS,
Lambda, AWS DevOps, Bash, Linux, Cross platform web apps. IoT interfaces with
Electron. WebSockets. Some C++. IOS / Android with Cordova, LESS, Bootstrap,
Pure, jQuery, Ext JS, Angular JS, Knockout, Onsen, HTML, CSS, some C#, .NET
3.5 and 4.0, Database Modelling, MSSQL, MySQL Databases, DynamoDB, MongoDB,
Agile, Unit Testing, Jasmine, Mocha, Jest, TDD, CI, Build Automation, Ant,
PhantomJS, API Design, JSON, OAuth, REST, JWT

Portfolio: [http://desalasworks.com](http://desalasworks.com)

JavaScript Optimization: [https://desalasworks.com/article/javascript-
performance-tech...](https://desalasworks.com/article/javascript-performance-
techniques/)

JavaScript Immutability: [https://desalasworks.com/article/immutability-in-
javascript-...](https://desalasworks.com/article/immutability-in-javascript-a-
contrarian-view/)

CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/sdesalas](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sdesalas)

Github: [https://github.com/sdesalas](https://github.com/sdesalas)

Email: steven [at] above portfolio

------
wmhorne
Leveraging a skillset unconventional to this forum, I can contribute concise,
accurate, and logical writing to almost any component of any project, though
preferably one that addresses a social, educational, and/or environmental
cause. I'm a fast learner with a strong technical sense and highly developed
analytical writing and thinking skills. Essays can be provided on request.

    
    
      Location: Chicago
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Not immediately
      Technologies: Analytical/technical writing, critical thinking, Linux, bash, git, html, Latex, SPSS, Salesforce (Languages: Lao, Sanskrit, Spanish, German)
      Résumé/CV: https://github.com/wmhorne/resume/blob/master/Horne-William_Resume.pdf
      Email: willmhorne a[t] gmail.com

------
_dagan
Location: Seattle Remote: Sure Willing to relocate: No Technologies: Python
2.6 & 3.7, Django 1.6 & 1.8 & 2.1, Flask, SQLAlchemy, pytest, git, Mercurial,
some Kubernetes and Docker. Willing and able to learn anything. Résumé/CV:
Available on request Email: ceo at dagan.enterprises

I’m an experienced software dev who’s looking to get hired into his first dev
management position. I’m a calm, empathetic, meticulous communicator with a
shrewd sense of what’s important to succeed as a business. I love mentoring
and teaching, so if you’ve got junior engineers with big ambitions, I can grow
them into first-class developers. I’ve “grown up” in the startup world, so I
have a knack for balancing competing priorities: reliability vs. shipping
speed; team focus vs. bus-factor; work-life balance vs. business objectives;
trust vs. oversight. I have the judgment that it takes to navigate these
tensions and lead teams of happy developers that create quality software.

If all that sounds like a lot of hubris from someone with no formal management
experience, just know that I deleted about fifty “I think”s and “people say”s
from the above paragraph. That said, I do honestly and earnestly believe I’m
qualified for a management role. My last company would agree; I spent years as
the management “heir apparent” at my last job. Unfortunately, the timing was
wrong when the position opened up (see:
[https://i.imgur.com/5lUjWzA.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/5lUjWzA.jpg)), and I
missed my chance. Now I’m on the lookout for a new opportunity.

I understand and appreciate that companies are reluctant to take a chance on
an unproven manager. Your people are your most valuable resource, so it’s
appropriate to be conservative about who you’ll entrust them to. All I can do
is invite you to vet me as thoroughly as you’d like. You’ll find that my
temperament and skills are well-suited for the role.

PS: I want to do management as my full-time job, so dev lead, sorta-manager-
but-also-IC, or "we'll hire you as an SDE and then re-evaluate in X months"
offers will be politely declined :)

------
apotheosis
Location - San Francisco or Oakland.

Remote - Prefer working here in the SF Bay Area, though I do like WFH days.

Willing to relocate - No! I'm a Bay Area native and I'm here to stay!

Technologies - Principal Java + Cloud specialist. I like Spring, REST, and the
AWS stack.

Email - luke.for.jobs@gmail.com

Résumé/CV -
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1YEBfUnBOvATHl_z18uc9KnGT...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1YEBfUnBOvATHl_z18uc9KnGTRojnbZUWC0eiVNtzIVs/edit?usp=sharing)

------
delinka

      Location: Atlanta, GA
      Remote: Preferred
      Willing to relocate: Probably not (lucrative offers may entice me
      Technologies: C, Swift, iOS, macOS, Linux, Docker, k8s, istio
      Résumé/CV: Available upon request
      Email: shon [dot] frazier <at> google's premier free email service
    

Open to W-2, 1099, or C2C

I'm probably leaning toward backend SWE, SRE, and/or DevOps for my next role.
If you want something built from scratch, have something cobbled together that
needs work, or something pristine that requires documentation and maintenance,
then I'm probably interested.

Most recently, I've worked on a C#/.NET Core based REST API; immediately prior
to that, the iOS Honeywell Home app - adding features and managing internal
releases.

I want to automate everything. I want to make simple, testable widgets that
can be combined into reliable complex gadgets. I've SWE'd for over two
decades, I've SRE'd at the last three companies. I can speak SQL pretty well
(whether embedding SQLite, or using a PostgreSQL server.) I tend to understand
systems and can get up to speed rather quickly by reading reference material
and code. I'm intrigued by LLVM. I'm building a hobby project involving VMs in
TypeScript and Electron.

------
gumbo

        Remote: Remote only
        Willing to relocate: No
        Technologies: Distributed systems, K8s, Java, Rust, 
        Typescript, React, DevOps, Objective C, and many more things
        CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/mamadou-bobo-diallo-ba644a15/
        Email: exilire2vie @G(oogle)mail.com
    

Senior Engineer, soon to be ex-Googler looking for a new job that offers a
remote working arrangement for someone living outside the US.

I have 12 years experience under my belt:

1) Funded my own company and lead it to an exit, not a big one, but a
profitable one nonetheless.

2) Worked for a couple of years for start-ups in the Bay area as an early
employee and grew successful engineering teams.

3) Joined Google 3 years ago on one of the 1+ billion users product.

I am now looking to join a team either as a Senior Software Engineer or a
Senior SRE/DevOps. The right fit for me would be a lean engineering team that
values meaningful work and meaningful relationships.

I have worked and solved some very hard problems over the years and am very
autonomous. If this sounds like something you are looking for, please reach
out. I am currently in the US, but if all goes well, I'll be making a move in
2 weeks.

------
bboygravity
Here's a hardware and software developer who gets along well with most people.
Calm, good at listening and easy to work with (assuming honesty is
appreciated).

11 years of experience in various R&D environments (in the Netherlands):
aerospace, medical devices, oil & gas and more.

    
    
      Type of contract: freelance (I'm able to subcontract to other freelancers for larger projects)
      Location: anywhere (current location: Portugal). I hold EU passports.
      Remote: preferably
      Willing to relocate: yes
      Technologies: PCB design (electronics hardware), product failure root cause analysis, mechanical design (CATIAv5), 3D printing, embedded programming (C, C++), hardware testing, product prototyping, Python, Delphi, Labview, Java, (embedded) Linux single board computers.
      Human languages: mother tongues Dutch & French, fluent in English, fluent in spoken Spanish, intermediate Portuguese and German.
      Résumé/CV: will email it to you
      Email: g@megahard.pro
    

I don't do business with recruiting agencies, communication from recruiting
agencies will be ignored.

------
topherPedersen
Location: Dallas, TX

Remote: Maybe

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Full Stack Developer (Python/Flask, PHP, Hybrid Mobile
Development with Apache Cordova & JavaScript, a little Native Development with
Java/Android & Swift/iOS)

Resume/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/christopher-
pedersen-a54a87b6/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/christopher-
pedersen-a54a87b6/)

Email: chris@topherpedersen.com

Currently looking for an entry level junior developer position. At the moment
I'm working part-time as an instructor teaching kids to code at
theCoderSchool, and also working on my own startup, MoneyPhone-- a personal
finance application which I built to solve my own personal financial woes. I
just launched MoneyPhone on the Google Play Store about a week ago, so it's
still a little ugly, but the project is coming along quite nicely! Check it
out if you're interested. Thanks! [Coming to iOS soon]

[https://moneyphone.app](https://moneyphone.app)

------
sequence7
Hi. I've been building platforms and teams for over 15 years initially as a
developer, architect and consultant (10 years) for everything from tiny
startups to huge multi-nationals, but more recently as VP of Engineering and
Head of Technology for series A/B startups.

My approach to any role is heavily guided by enabling high performance
delivery through continuous integration, continuous testing, continuous
improvement, measurable quality, automation and servant leadership.

I'm looking to join a fully remote friendly team with the opportunity to learn
from each other so you if have an opportunity you think might be suitable
please get in touch.

Location: Budapest, Hungary

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: GCP, AWS, Azure, JS, C#, Go, Python, SQL, NoSQL, GCP, AWS, Azure
and many more

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/admcpr/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/admcpr/)

Email: hnh@admcpr.com

Blog: [https://admcpr.com](https://admcpr.com)

------
ohum

      Location: New York
      Remote: Preferred
      Willing to relocate: Possibly
      Technologies: SequenceL (massively multi-threaded C++), J, python, unix tools & shell scripting, BSD/Linux, bhyve & libvirt/qemu, kernel hacking
      Résumé/CV: available on request
      Email: admin@utsc.io
    

I have been coding professionally for almost 20 years. Most recently I have
worked in HPC using the now disappeared language SequenceL, which is compiled
to multi-threaded C++ or OpenCL. I have comprehensive knowledge of UNIX type
systems, and have been involved peripherally with DragonflyBSD. As a new
father I am looking for remote work, but would consider a commute into NYC and
possibly even relocation within North America. I have dual citizenship,
USA/Canada. I am not interested in working in fintech or on any cryptocurrency
related projects. My preference is science over commerce.

------
kaisataipale
Location: Minneapolis/St Paul

Remote: sure

Relocate: no

Technologies: Python and R for scientific/numerical/financial computing.
Practical experience with SQL, Ruby on Rails, and Javascript; similarly with
Docker, AWS.

Strong mathematical background: math PhD in algebraic geometry after math BS
at Caltech, with more recent work focusing on applications of topology to
evolution of financial networks and public health networks. Topological data
analysis, applied alg geom, dimension reduction techniques like SVD, eigen-
anything -- that's my jam. I also love data visualization to tell a
mathematical story to both technical and non-technical folks, tuning the
difficulty level to the audience.

I'm looking to learn from a great team in machine learning.

LinkedIn page: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/kaisa-
taipale-2630256/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kaisa-taipale-2630256/)

email: username at gmail

------
llvllatrix
Full Stack Team Lead with 12 years years experience, a habit of reading
through protocols and hobby coding (with vi on Linux). Looking for challenging
problems to solve.

    
    
      Location: Toronto, Canada
      Remote: Yes, prefer on site.
      Willing to relocate: Yes, Eastern US preferred.
      Technologies:
        Python (ETL, Web, performance tuning, memory management, asyncio)
        JavaScript (D3, Vue, Webpack, Grunt, CoffeeScript)
        PostgreSQL (performance tuning, ETL), CI/CD (via Gitlab, for Python, Javascript, Qlik, using Docker)
        Web (WebSockets, pushState, localStorage)
        Qlik (app, mashup and extension development, performance tuning).
      Résumé/CV: Available on Request. Check out my blog: https://llvllatrix.wordpress.com/. range(n) is a good read.
      Email: thereisnocowlevel@gmail.com
    

Ask me about my autographed Laptop.

------
nityamd19
Location: NYC; Remote: Yes; Willing to relocate: Yes;

Technologies:

* Primarily python for scientific/numerical programming (numpy, scipy)

* Strong machine learning background (pandas, scikit-learn, imblearn, Tensorflow)

* Experience in text analysis, topic modelling, LSA with NLP( gensim, NLTK, spacy)

* SQL and distributed systems (Hadoop, AWS) experience

* Some experience with web programming in Flask and javascript

* I have a background in Astronomy (Ph.D.) and Data Science and am looking for work that has a strong focus on successfully building and executing machine learning pipelines but I'm open to data science/data engineering generalist roles as well. (A combination of the two would be ideal!)

Résumé/CV:
[https://github.com/nityamd/nityamd.github.io/blob/master/cv/...](https://github.com/nityamd/nityamd.github.io/blob/master/cv/resume.pdf)

Email: nityamd@gmail.com

------
maxander
Location: Boston, MA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Haskell, R, C/C++/C#; machine learning and general
statistics

Resume/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/william-max-
alexander-8940469/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/william-max-
alexander-8940469/)

Email: w.max.alexander@gmail.com

Master's degree in computer science and 5 years of experience in
bioinformatics. Particular experience in data processing and analysis
workflows for proteomic mass spectrometry experiments, but interested in other
"omic" technologies. Also interested in deep learning and other advanced
machine learning applications in the biotech space.

Open to either full-time employment (starting late summer or fall '19) or
consulting opportunities.

(Note, due to upcoming travel I may be slow/unable to respond to email until
July 7th.)

------
creatornator
Location: Boston, MA (flexible)

Remote: Prefer on-site

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, C, C++, Golang, Java, SQL, JavaScript, TypeScript,
Electron, Angular, Unix, Linux, MATLAB, LTspice, Altium, LATEX, HTML, CSS,
JavaScript, Django, Soldering, Breadboarding, 3D Printing, Laser Cutting, CNC
Milling, Circuit Design, CAD, Woodworking, Oscillosopes, Logic Analyzers

Resume/CV:
[https://www.matansilver.com/resume/](https://www.matansilver.com/resume/)

Email: silver.m@husky.neu.edu

I'm a candidate for a Master's degree in Electrical and Computer Engineering
(concentration in Communications, Control, and Signal Processing), set to
graduate next May. My education is primarily in hardware, but I also have
experience in software fields like backend-web and native desktop app
development.

------
nullz3r0

        Location: San Francisco East Bay Area
        Remote: Yes
        Willing to relocate: Yes
        Technologies: AWS(S3, EC2, ELB, SNS, RDS) Ansible, Terraform, Jenkins, Travis CI,Vagrant
        Résumé/CV: https://docs.google.com/document/d/18giOj2zJ6fPmK0vhAP9v2jWs8353mqzBLNKfTdz2x5c/edit?usp=sharing
        Email: 
    
        I am looking for work related to DevOps. 
        I have about two years of experience working with AWS and its popular services, you can view some of my projects by looking at my resume. 
        Currently I am enrolled in a ten month DevOps apprenticeship program located in Oakland. 
        Ideally I would like a full-time position, but I am open to part-time work or contract work just to get some more experience under my belt.

------
wpskidd
Location: Norwalk, CT (New York City commute)

Remote: Maybe, but prefer direct interaction

Willing to relocate: Yes (Esp. Scottsdale, AZ or Bentonville, AR)

Skills: relations management with a strong technology foundation, project
management, communications, UX and financial systems design, equities trading
xp, licensed insurance agent

Technologies: HTML, CSS, PHP (WordPress), JS (ES6+, React/Redux, Node.js),
Python (Numpy, Pandas), OpenCV, SQL, 3D Printing, Photoshop, LAMP, Linux,
currently learning ML basics

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/billskidd](https://www.linkedin.com/in/billskidd)

Email: wpskidd AT gmail

About: Currently an Arranging Funeral Director. Dying to get back to full-time
technology immersion and looking to help teams of good people achieve great
things!

------
lcrisci
Location: London

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: AWS / Kubernetes / Terraform / Golang / Python / Jenkins and
more

Skills: CKA ( Certified Kubernetes Administrator ) and years of Operations /
Cloud / Infrastructure As Code

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/lcrisci](https://www.linkedin.com/in/lcrisci) |
CV on demand via email / LinkedIn

Email: laurent(at)crisci.io

I'm actively looking for a DevOps / SRE contract role where I will be able to
help you with my extensive experience around operations. Kubernetes will be at
the center of any new project which I will join and I can help you do the
right decisions around it. Contact me directly on LinkedIn/Email for a Zoom
call today or whenever suits you.

------
lleolin
Location: Northeast Ohio

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Redis, JavaScript, TypeScript, React,
Redux, Stimulus, Elm

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/14gZqNiu5EbKWt0jOfS2a88bz...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/14gZqNiu5EbKWt0jOfS2a88bz..).

Email: lleolin@fastmail.fm

I have been using Ruby on Rails since 2006 as both a hobbyist and a
professional, in addition to other Ruby frameworks such as Padrino and Hanami.
I am seeking challenging problems that engage my creativity and desire to
build neatly architected, functional, and well-tested apps. Very open to
opportunities to do more front-end development (particularly in React), or
move into other languages and frameworks such as Elixir or Phoenix.

~~~
lleolin
Not-broken resumé link
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/14gZqNiu5EbKWt0jOfS2a88bz...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/14gZqNiu5EbKWt0jOfS2a88bzkyNUb2UOjs496TYuq0Y/edit?usp=sharing)

------
velcrovan

        Location: Minneapolis, MN
        Remote: Yes
        Willing to relocate: Unlikely but possible
        Technologies: 
          Programming (PHP, Python, Racket, PowerShell, JavaScript, 
            SQLite, commercial BASIC (yes, really, and recently too), Vim)
          Web Publishing & Dev (HTML, CSS, Apache, MySQL, PostegreSQL, MariaDB, 
            Microsoft IIS and SQL Server, Textpattern, Ghost, WordPress) 
          Windows/Linux network admin (Ansible, Active Directory, Windows Server, 
            Terminal Server, CentOS/Ubuntu/Debian, shell scripting, Linode, 
            DigitalOcean, Joyent, AWS, SonicWall, Untangle, Ubiquiti, VPN management)
          Hosted and on-prem Exchange admin
          VoIP admin & procurement
          Apple DEP and MDM
          Print publishing (LaTeX, CreateSpace, InDesign)
          Source control systems (Git, Fossil, SVN)
          Bookkeeping, financial reporting (double-entry bookkeeping, Wind2 FMS, 
            Deltek, PeachTree, Quickbooks, scripting to automate accounting tasks)
          HR (ADP, Paychex, 401k and health insurance administration)
          Residential construction (rough and trim carpentry, siding, roofing, tile, 
            concrete flatwork, cabinetry, window replacement, project management and 
            accounting, formerly licensed GC)
          Engineering document management (AutoCAD, BuzzSaw/BIM 360, WoodCAD, SolidWorks)
        Resume/CV/website: on request
        Email: joeld@protonmail.com
    

I would prefer a stable position with long-term responsibility for operations.

------
gersh
I'm an experience full-stack software engineer, specializing in data
engineering and data science. I'd like to work on something that helps address
climate change or other major problems.

Location: San Francisco Remote: Maybe Willing to relocate: No Technologies:
Tensorflow, PyTorch, Python, C, C++, Ruby, Solidity, Erlang, Docker,
Javascript, React, Rails, AWS, Docker, R Résumé/CV: For the last 8 months or
so, I've been focusing on organizing and getting politicians to stop taking
money from the oil industry and talk about climate change. Among other things,
I helped get Kamala Harris to sign a pledge not to take money from the fossil
fuel industry.

Prior to that, I created a website for generating clothing patterns using
generative adversarial networks. I had some success trading cryptocurrency. I
coded a Ethereum DAPP, but I never launched due to regulatory issues. I had
tried applying image recognition to grading coins and it kinda worked, but I
found out the coin grading system is kinda rigged.

I've also worked at major web companies applying natural language processing,
doing internationalization, client/server architectures, and web development.
You can see more at [https://www.linkedin.com/in/gershon-
bialer-3ba7174/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/gershon-bialer-3ba7174/).

Email: gershon.bialer@gmail.com

------
jolux
Location: Boston, MA (and the surrounding Metropolitan Statistical Area)

Remote: Yes please! (if possible)

Willing to relocate: No. (though I could be convinced, if you're doing
something _really_ cool with types and functional programming)

Technologies: OCaml, F#, Haskell, Coq, Racket, Rust, Swift, C#, Java,
JavaScript, HTML, CSS, React (including Native), C, Python/Django, Ruby/Rails,
Elixir/Phoenix, PowerShell, Docker, Terraform, AWS, Git, Bash, Emacs.

Résumé: [https://nomadicmonadic.files.wordpress.com/2019/07/cv-
scrubb...](https://nomadicmonadic.files.wordpress.com/2019/07/cv-
scrubbed-1.pdf)

Email: bea@klebe.blog

Hi, I'm Beatrix. I'm a college dropout with a passion for strong formal
definitions of software correctness and functional programming. My personal
platform is macOS and I'm a Unix enthusiast. I currently work on desktop
Windows technologies with C# but I am a ravenous learner who reads constantly
and will quickly get up to speed with any tool you throw at me if I don't
already know it. (there's always a pretty good chance I've at least dabbled) I
also have professional experience with full-stack web development and test
automation for continuous integration and deployment. I spend most of my free
time learning more about dependent types, type systems, and strongly typed
functional programming.

------
hysan

      Location: NY but planning to relocate (see below)
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes - OR, WA, Fukuoka Japan, (CA only if it's a very good fit)
        spouse is a Japanese citizen; I can do low level conversational Japanese
      Technologies: JavaScript, React, React Native, Redux, Storybook, Ruby on Rails, SQL, Linux
      Résumé/CV: https://lovescomputers.com/resume/
      Email: ho.yin.cheng at lovescomputers.com
    

Most recently was a lead instructor at a development bootcamp teaching full
stack (RoR/React). Ideally looking to continue in the education space as that
is my passion, but am open to any industry. A lot of what I know is self-
taught as I have a non-traditional background/career path. I took a very long
hiatus from any sort of development to pursue teaching. However, I am now
hoping to find the right company to reboot my career and work on production
systems.

The best way to get me to open up is to ask me about my home server that I've
been working on as a hobby for the past decade. If you'd like to see some of
what I did as a lead instructor, you can check out this page:
[https://lovescomputers.com/portfolio/flatiron-school-
instruc...](https://lovescomputers.com/portfolio/flatiron-school-instruction/)

------
HN_hired_May19
Location: Bay Area / San Francisco / San Mateo Remote: not preferred Willing
to relocate: Yes, Seattle & other

Technologies: You are looking for a Data Scientist who is a star with R or
maybe a Dev who is a wiz with PostgreSQL, Kubernetes, Ruby, Python, React
Native…well unfortunately that isn’t me. But as you have already “command F”
to here for one of those terms, stay for another 17 seconds.

You also need someone who can properly represent your up and coming product to
potential clients, create marketing materials that drive home your value, run
user testing, and generally make sure fires are put out …and work on processes
so fewer fires happen.

I cofounded a small startup, made some mistakes with it and learned from them.
Previously I ran experiential marketing deployments in the field. Just got
back to the US a few weeks ago and now looking to devote my skills and towards
creating and enhancing value for a company. Willing to do a deep dive and
learn. Travel is ok.

If you/your company is hiring for Business Development, Customer Success,
Product Management, Operations, then check out my profile. You get dedicated &
hungry coworker and maybe your company gives you that sweet referral bonus
money

Linkedin: [http://bit.ly/generalist2019](http://bit.ly/generalist2019)

Email: my full name (from linkedin) @ gmail

(feel free to reach out even if not directly hiring)

A few more keywords: product, marketing, sales, advocate

------
rasikjain
Location: Greater New York

Remote: Yes (Remote Only)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies:

    
    
        • Web: ReactJs | ES6/7 | TypeScript | Redux | Node.js | Express.js | AngularJs | HTML5 | Bootstrap
    
        • Microsoft: .NET Core | C# | Asp.Net MVC | Web API | Linq | Entity Framework
    
        • Data: SQL Server | MySQL | MongoDB | Redis | CouchDB
    
        • Cloud: AWS | Azure | Docker | S3 | EC2 | SQS | SNS | RDS
    
        • Packages & Tools: Axios | GraphQL | Redux | WebPack | Babel | NPM | Git | Splunk | SumoLogic | Jira | Sitecore

Email: jainrasik [at] gmail.com Résumé/CV:
[https://www.rasikjain.com/resume/](https://www.rasikjain.com/resume/)

Stackoverflow: [https://stackoverflow.com/users/1993944/rasik-
jain](https://stackoverflow.com/users/1993944/rasik-jain)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/rasikjain/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rasikjain/)

Github: [https://github.com/rasikjain](https://github.com/rasikjain)

Experienced (15+ years) Software Engineer & Architect with experience in FULL-
STACK applications in React.js / TypeScript / C# / AWS / Cyber Security.
Worked in different roles dealing with Product Development, Solution &
Enterprise Architecture, Security & Cloud.

------
libbkmz
I'm a Senior Software Engineer experienced in a wide range of technologies,
like embedded systems, system modeling, web, databases, networking, etc. My
passion is to create things that help people all over the world. Love to solve
complex problems.

The primary programming language is Python, but also have experience with
JavaScript, PHP, Perl, C/C++, Clojure. Studied a little bit Go, Rust, D, and
other not very popular languages. Have experience with embedded systems like
STM32 or ESP8266 for home IoT automation.

Have extensive knowledge about how NAND (Flash) memory works. Have done many
system models of SSD, especially in Python with the help of Cython, numpy, and
C. Have experience with Linux Kernel Hacking, especially in the block layer.

Also have some experience with Frontend: AngularJs, VueJs.

    
    
      Location: Belarus (Europe)
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python, Flask, Django, MongoDB, Linux, VueJs. Linux Kernel Hacking, 
        NAND, Flash storage internals, System modeling (Python, Cython, numpy, C), embedded software.
      Résumé/CV: Available on request.
      Email: libbkmz.dev+hiring < ат > gmail.com
    

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/ilya-
plenne/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ilya-plenne/)

------
azak-azkaran
Currently, I'm working as a technology consultant for data integration and
data analysis startup, leading a small team.

Therefore, I have a lot contact with the customer and try to realize his
vision for the renewal of his it infrastructure in the cloud. There is some
lift and shift of legacy code involved and also a lot of talking and teaching
other providers how to transform their apps to become cloud native. And a
little bit of programming.

Before that I was in a project working with a telecommunication company to
help create an overview of their upgrading process of low-level
telecommunication infrastructure for the hole country. In short move a way
from Excel to a grafana based dashboard solution with event driven Automation.

At first, I worked for a consulting firm developing their own software for
trading at the energy market. There I helped developing a algorithm trading
platform and a Backtesting software solution based in java.

I prefer backend development happy to interact with customers in BtoB settings
and in my free time I'm currently learning go

Location: Germany

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: shmaybe, depends on the location

Technologies: * Infrastructure:kubernetes, docker, Linux * Programming
language: java, python, go, ruby, C++ * Databases: SQL, Cassandra, elastic
search (I know it's not a database but everybody using it as such)

Résumé/CV: on request

Email: azak.azkaran@protonmail.com

------
odorousrex
Location: Thousand Oaks, CA (Los Angeles area - up to Santa Barbara)

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: for the right job, yes

Technologies: C#, .NET 1.1 to CORE 2.2+, ASP.NET, MVC & Webforms, Javascript /
Typescript, HTML/CSS, Azure & AWS DevOps, Java familiarity, SQL (SQL Server /
postgres)

CV: By request - I have 15+ years development experience primarily in the
Microsoft Stack. Looking to make the leap to Java maybe. Biggest
accomplishment: lead developer and architect on a $45m/yr ecommerce site.

Email: odorousrex@yahoo.com

------
sfmike

      Location: San Francisco / Taipei (Currently Bali)
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Facebook Ads, Youtube Ads, Adwords, Native Ads, Retargetting, Landing Pages, Shopify, CRO, Copywriting, Email Marketing, SEO, Outreach, Instagram Growth, Product Sourcing/Developement, Vendor Relationships/Packing, Ecommerce Project Management, Head of Growth/CMO
      Résumé/CV: Upon Request
      Email: mr.obrien.michael@gmail.com

------
lpolzer
Location: Vancouver BC, Canada

Remote: Remote strongly preferred

Willing to relocate: probably not, but ask

Technologies: Python, Go, Linux, AWS. Interested in Rust.

Might work on Java, Kotlin or Scala code. Fullstack experience, but prefer
backend and scripting.

Résumé/CV: [http://lpolzer.com/cv](http://lpolzer.com/cv) (not mobile-ready
yet, sorry)

Email: polzer@fastmail.com

Looking for remote contract or freelance work, but generally open to other
opportunities.

I specialize in backend and scripting work, and have worked on a wide variety
of projects over a span of more than 15 years. I can ramp up to new tech and
environments quickly. My last gig was as a software engineer at Amazon
Vancouver for 20 months. I speak German and English. I get work done, and can
also communicate with customers to refine requirements. I am honest, and I'm
trying to be a fair and decent person at all times.

Note: please definitely do not contact me if your vetting process includes
"whiteboard" style coding or take-home challenges, or more than one technical
discussion round. My preferred hiring process consists of a "getting to know"
chat and a quick review of my sample code, taking no longer than a week. Also,
no low-ball offers please, I generally charge above market average.

Thanks for reading! Looking forward to your messages. :-)

------
rickjobhunts
Location: NYC

Remote: 2-3 days a week for most of the year, 4-6 week stretches during some
of the year.

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies/Skills:

    
    
      - 2.5 years Web Fullstack, leaning towards backend (React/GraphQL/Rails/postgreSQL)
      - 5 years ad-hoc Ruby systems (CLI, Sinatra, postgreSQL)
      - 15 years IT/DevOps (Microsoft Server, bare metal linux, bash, AWS, Heroku, CircleCI, Sentry)
      - 3 years Project Management / Team Leadership
      - 3 companies started, 3 plugs pulled
      - side projects involving machine learning (neuroevolution), data stores (node/express), goal setting and coaching (Rails/React Native)
    

Résumé/CV/Contact:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/rickgormannyc/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rickgormannyc/)

I'm a second-career software developer with a CS background who previously
worked in IT in both academic and startup environments. I made the shift over
to full-time software development in 2017 and I'm looking to grow in the role
of an independent contributor.

My long-term mission is to build a company that helps students in non-
technical communities gain apprenticeships in the technology field.

Currently, I'm looking to join a company with a mission that helps people lead
fitter, healthier, happier lives, or a company that supports entrepreneurs or
small businesses. I enjoy building out APIs and connecting with external APIs,
dealing with algorithmic challenges, and writing clean, understandable code.

------
williawmgant
Location: Nashville TN

Remote: Very strongly preferred. We have deep roots here, and Nashville
traffic is worse every day.

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C#, ASP.NET, SQL Server, RabbitMQ, Entity Framework, NHibernate,
Dapper (I'm strong in all these, but adaptable to most any approach on the
.NET stack especially, as I've been using it since the beta).

Résumé/CV: My LinkedIn page covers the day job stuff pretty well
([https://www.linkedin.com/in/williamwgant/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/williamwgant/)).
However, I'm also half of a reasonable sized software development podcast
(Complete Developer Podcast -
[https://completedeveloperpodcast.com/](https://completedeveloperpodcast.com/)),
which we've been doing weekly for almost 4 years. In addition to that, I have
a book coming out through APress in August, and have done a number of
conference talks and the like. I'm really wanting to either 1) get involved
with a more scrappy, smaller company that doesn't consider software a cost
center, or 2) get into a role that includes more writing, teaching, and
mentoring of developers in addition to just coding.

Email: williamwgant@yahoo.com

------
seniorrubydev
Location: Germany, Bavaria Remote: Yes, occasional on-site meet-ups or
retreats are welcome

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, MySQL, PostgreSQL, JSON API, Sidekiq,
Redis, AWS, Heroku, RSpec

Email: seniorrubyengineer@gmail.com

Senior Ruby Engineer with more than twelve years of profound knowledge in
building web applications based on Ruby on Rails at scale (>10M users, >20M
daily requests). Strong focus on performance optimization (algorithms, SQL
optimization, scaling), site reliability (monitoring, debugging, bug fixing)
and maintenance/refactoring of huge, legacy Rails applications (major Rails
updates, extracting services).

Looking for a Tech Lead role in a team of about 8-16 developers or a CTO
position in a startup in an early stage. I like to work autonomously and pro-
actively on hard and difficult tasks. I mentor juniors and train my teammates
to make good architecture and design decisions. A co-worker once called my a
wizard: A deep thinker who doesn't need guidance with magical results. I
prefer to not being micro-managed nor to be put on the critical path. But to
have the freedom and trust to choose what next steps to take to make your
applications better for your customers and the development environment more
appealing to the team.

------
NatKnows
• Creative technologist and AI enthusiast, currently working on machine
learning projects and taking Jeremy Howard’s excellent Fastai course.

• Familiar with artificial intelligence concepts, architectures, terminology,
and techniques.

• Excel at creative problem solving and finding novel uses for new technology.

• Seeking evangelist, community manager, growth hacker, business development,
or other role.

• Good people skills and talent at both identifying and growing networks of
influencers

• Diverse abilities including award-winning content background and track
record of applying innovative techniques to social media, e-commerce, and
other fields.

• In New York, but open for new opportunities both in the U.S. and abroad.

 _Ask me about the time I acted in a Jackie Chan movie!_

    
    
        - Location: New York
        - Remote: Yes and on-site works as well
        - Willing to relocate: Yes, and have experience working abroad
        - Technologies: Python, Fastai, Core ML, Turi Create, familiarity with machine learning production and deployment as well as emerging platforms and services including Gradient, Crestle, Runway, Render.com, and Google App Engine. Enjoy building datasets and creating machine learning projects from start to finish
        - Résumé/CV: available upon request
        - Email: nat@nyism.com

------
pabloepi
Location: Uruguay, South America (GMT-3) Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, but depends on where

Technologies: iOS (Swift, Objective-C), some Javascript (Node/Express), some
HTML, some CSS, Git, a bit of MongoDB, Sketch (I have a good eye for design)

Portfolio: [http://pabloepiscopo.com](http://pabloepiscopo.com)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/pablo-
epíscopo-12889831/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/pablo-epíscopo-12889831/)

Resume: [https://bit.ly/2GCEnTn](https://bit.ly/2GCEnTn)

Proud of: [http://getrecordify.com](http://getrecordify.com)

Dribbble: [http://dribbble.com](http://dribbble.com)

Email: pabloepi14@gmail.com

Hey, hello! My name is Pablo, I'm based in Uruguay (GMT-3) tho I like to live
here and there from time to time while working remotely. I had been an iOS
engineer for the last 7 years and a self-taught product designer for the last
3 years. I never saw myself as a person that only know how to complete tasks,
but more of a product person, an explorer, an experimenter, a constant
learner. There's so much more than just coding and a nice UI when it comes to
mobile apps. From recognizing an opportunity and understanding the customer’s
need, to users segmentation, how to market the app, understanding how people
use it, and App Store Optimization which is a whole different thing. An end-
to-end process that I love.

------
tal_y
Location: Minneapolis, MN.

Remote: No.

Willing to relocate: Yes.

Technologies: Java, Spring, Apache Kafka, AWS Lambdas, JavaScript, NodeJS.
Databases: MongoDB, PostgreSQL,MySQL, DB2.

Resume: Upon request

Email: talakola.yagna@gmail.com

Proficient in design and development of distributed systems.Efficient in using
multi-threaded capabilities in Java to consume real-time message feeds using
Kafka. Dealt with both no-sql and sql systems to process and query large data
sets. Enjoy solving problems in a collaborative environment.

------
sjsamson
Location: San Francisco, CA, USA

Remote: Preferred, but on-site is fine

Willing to relocate: No

Resume/CV: [https://linkedin.com/in/suri-samson](https://linkedin.com/in/suri-
samson)

Email: sjsamson86 at gmail d0t com

Technologies: Computing Infrastructure (Servers, Networking, Storage),
GNU/Linux, Docker, Kubernetes, VMware, OpenStack, CI/CD, Distributed Systems

About me: I'm a Bay Area native and lifelong technologist. Built my first
computer when I was 8, got exposed UNIX/Linux systems and installed Red Hat
Linux and Slackware in late 1900s, which sparked my interest in technology and
set me on the path I am on. Experience and skills in the
Systems/Infra/DevOps/SRE space, from the physical layer (data center/computer
hardware) up to supporting apps. Recent years focused on the emerging cloud
native computing stack, helping software developers and organizations be
successful with it, and solving problems. I have many areas of interest, and
am interested in applying a Systems and Infrastructure approach and skillset
into various other industries and verticals like transportation, energy,
agriculture, etc.

------
westoncb
With a background in games and computer graphics, I've recently been working
on developer tools, CAD software, data visualization, mobile and web
development.

I've gotten to like building stuff with web technologies and have been
specializing in building tools with three.js for a few years now (web-based
CAD tool, 3D printer simulation/config app, hard drive usage visualization).

Most of my professional work has been with startups, building ambitious new
software from the ground up. I've got a good eye for design (especially as it
relates to learnability and efficiency of use), solid fundamentals, and can
communicate well.

Here's the most recent thing I designed and built (using three.js, Electron,
and Rust): [https://youtu.be/j-ANWHLvARM](https://youtu.be/j-ANWHLvARM)

\--------------------

Location: Tucson, AZ

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: for the right position

Technologies: javascript and other web tech, Java, Objective-C

Résumé/CV:
[http://symbolflux.com/resume.html](http://symbolflux.com/resume.html)

Portfolio: [http://symbolflux.com/projects](http://symbolflux.com/projects)

Email: westoncb@gmail.com

------
ruethewhirl
9+ years experience with mainly frontend development. Would be really
interested in a role doing ClojureScript!

    
    
      Location: Wellington, New Zealand
      Remote: Preferred
      Willing to relocate: Possibly  to Vancouver (Have Canadian PR, New Zealand citizen) otherwise probably not
      Technologies: JavaScript, React, Vue, Node.js, html/css, UI
      CV/Résumé: Happy to email it
      Email: Jesse[@]okeydoke.net

------
cwojno
Let's build something amazing together!

Hi, I'm Chris and I'm a Senior Software Engineer and formally a VP of
Information Technology.

    
    
      Location: Los Angeles, CA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Go, Ruby+Rails, Java, PHP, Postgres/MySQL/MSSQL/Maria, Kubernetes, GCP, Pub/Sub, Redis, Docker, Load Balancers, TLS.
      Résumé/CV: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1n9BGwpNG_sEnIdGOm4LEDKTefB23xoJrcYGyw7bqn9E/edit?usp=sharing
      Email: hire-me-hn@wojno.com
      Edu: USC M.S. of Computer Science 2008 + B.S. Computer Science and Engineering 2007
    

I've written API micro-services in Go and Ruby+rails. Written PHP consumers.
I've written OpenAPI specifications and implemented them in Go, created
entity-relationship diagrams (ERD) and implemented them in SQL along with
minimal and necessary indices. I've also created CI/CD pipelines in Jenkins
and Google Cloud Build.

Mentored and trained small teams of developers. Hands-on leader of projects,
large and small.

I love work that has a real impact on people's lives and would enjoy
continuing to do that.

------
duiker101

      Location: Europe CET +/- 1
      Remote: Yes, I also already have remote experience.
      Willing to relocate: No.
      Technologies: Web Full Stack (PHP, Python, C#, React, Vue, Js, Nginx, Jenkins etc...) and Android (Java/Kotlin)
      Résumé/CV: https://cv.masiero.io
      Email: simone a*t masiero.io
    

Some stuff I made for fun include
[https://hackertyper.net](https://hackertyper.net)
[http://redditinvestigator.com](http://redditinvestigator.com)
[https://borderwait.net](https://borderwait.net)
[https://riftkit.net](https://riftkit.net)

I am an experienced and dynamic developer with a strong passion for learning.
I am looking for a company where I can solve real problems and continue
growing while contributing in a meaningful way. I also love helping new
developers and share my knowledge. If I am not familiar with some part of your
stack, still shoot me an email, I am willing to learn pretty much anything!!

------
kolbeypruitt

      Location: Oklahoma City, OK, USA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Javascript, React, NodeJS, AngularJS, MongoDB, PostgreSQL, Ruby, HTML, CSS, ReactNative, AWS, Azure, Heroku, C#, CAD, 3D Printing, Real Estate Investing
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1YLi-EX0PcTTTSu0fk5ByYfsxgTqEQzSl/view?usp=sharing
      Email: kolbeypruitt@gmail.com

------
herasy
Location: Boston, MA Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, anywhere within Canada/USA

Technologies: iOS (Swift), Javascript (React/Node/Angular), Git, PostgreSQL, a
bit of MongoDB, some React Native and HTML

Email: me@dominickhera.com

Portfolio: [http://www.dominickhera.com](http://www.dominickhera.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dominickhera/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dominickhera/)

Resume: [http://bit.ly/dhResume](http://bit.ly/dhResume)

Professional iOS Apps worked on:
[http://bit.ly/DhAppExamples](http://bit.ly/DhAppExamples)

I’m extremely passionate about software development and essentially spend
every waking moment trying to learn or improve my skills more. At my current
company, I initially came on as a Mobile Engineer but my desire for more lead
me to taking on additional responsibilities and transitioning into a Full
Stack Engineer in which I was developing additional backend api calls and
features to interact with my company’s mobile platform.

------
koctake

      Location: Europe
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: For the right job, absolutely
      Technologies: iOS/watchOS/OS X apps with ObjC/Swift, Ruby, Rails, Android Java/Kotlin, React, TypeScript, JS/CSS, Node.js, ML (NLP/chatbots, classifiers), AWS
      Résumé/CV: Upon Request
      Email: constantine.lungu@gmail.com
    
    

===

Hi, I'm a BCS + 6 years of experience Apple Platforms developer (iOS main)
who's recently pivoted to a full-stack position (technologies listed
descendingly in order of proficiency). Interested in building all kinds of
stuff, most importantly in a great team with folks you share with, learn from,
and grow. I mainly evolved in a FinTech startup and eventually got promoted to
lead a team of 12 people. Now working for a SV company that has an office in
Europe (I'll be soon in SF for a couple of weeks). Besides typical
software/apps I'm interested in computer graphics, audio
engineering/producing, games and statistics/ML, got some UI/UX skills,
basically everything which lets me be creative attracts me.

------
mrich
Location: Germany (Frankfurt/Heidelberg/Karlsruhe)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

I focus on solving your business problems. I have worked with many
technologies in 12+ years in the software industry and 10+ years before that,
and I am comfortable using whatever languages and tools necessary to help your
business. Complex tasks are also welcome - I am able to involve other
developers where necessary and manage the project.

Extensive experience in high-performance systems, fault tolerance, quality
assurance, C/C++ tooling, automation.

Would love to work with companies that successfully scaled their business
quickly (e.g. in the cloud) and are now looking at reducing costs to become
profitable, speeding up their systems, or facing technical debt or security
challenges.

Technologies I have used in projects in the past year: C/C++, Python, Rust,
SQL, Bash, Docker, K8S, Javascript, LLVM, build systems, compiler toolchains,
Dash/Flask, Plotly, Pandas.

Résumé available on request. Also see
[https://stackoverflow.com/story/martinrichtarsky](https://stackoverflow.com/story/martinrichtarsky)

Email: s /at/ martinien.de

------
mutableDev
Location: Prague, Czech Republic (US Citizen, native english speaker)

Remote: Only

Willing to relocate: Not immediately

Technologies: Swift, Obj-C, Kotlin, Java, React Native, Python, TypeScript

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1UWVXIHRLLn_Fe_OS9NXu18y0hZt...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1UWVXIHRLLn_Fe_OS9NXu18y0hZtGuzd1/view)

Email: anthony at mutable dot co (not a typo)

Experienced software engineer seeks new relationship in exchange for financial
remuneration. Must love dogs!!

I'm a freelancer specializing in mobile app development. I've been working
remotely for the last 5 years. My experience with mobile apps goes back to
2010 and most recently includes React Native, Kotlin and lots of Swift.

[https://www.mutable.co/about-me.mp3](https://www.mutable.co/about-me.mp3)

I'm interested in contract or full time remote work.

My background is in Enterprise software with Java, SQL and BI/Big Data. I've
worked with Python on several projects, specifically on custom hardware with
Bluetooth LE / GATT and for SDK development.

Looking for individual contributor or team lead role.

------
ag_user123
Location: Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not at the moment

Technologies: JavaScript, ES6+, Node.js, Koa(Express), React.js, Gatsby,
GraphQL, Redux, D3.js, Wordpress, React Native, Webpack, PostgreSQL,
Bootstrap, Heroku, Firebase, TypeScript and more.

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ngTkTVeDaakyFxEmPyyqyMuKxD...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ngTkTVeDaakyFxEmPyyqyMuKxD6MR_ja)

Email: mail@andrejgajdos.com

I am a freelance full-stack web developer with over six years of experience
delivering software. I have worked for clients all around the world in many
different industries. I have background in computer science and am able to
create everything from small business websites to custom web applications.

Personal Website: [https://andrejgajdos.com](https://andrejgajdos.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrejgajdos](https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrejgajdos)

Github: [https://github.com/AndrejGajdos](https://github.com/AndrejGajdos)

------
kerrmarin
I'm an iOS developer with 6+ years of experience building apps for all Apple
platforms. I'd like to work remotely from my home town in Edinburgh, where
I've been working remotely for over a year now building apps in the social
media and e-commerce space. You can see my linkedin profile here:
[https://uk.linkedin.com/in/kerr-marin-
miller](https://uk.linkedin.com/in/kerr-marin-miller) and my SO developer
story here:
[https://stackoverflow.com/users/story/1027644](https://stackoverflow.com/users/story/1027644)

I'm interested in working on iOS but I'd also love the opportunity to get
involved in backend technologies (python and go would be my preference, but
open to anything). Get in touch!

    
    
      Location: Edinburgh, UK
      Remote: Only
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: iOS, Xcode, Swift, Objective-C, some python, some JavaScript
      Résumé/CV: Happy to email it
      Email: kerr@kerrmarin.com

------
lesss365
Location: New York, NY

Remote: Preferable, but not required

Willing to relocate: No, but would consider if international

Technologies: Python, Tensorflow, JavaScript, ThreeJS, CSS, HTML, Bash,
Arduino

Software: Adobe Illustrator, Adobe Photoshop, Adobe After Effects, Adobe
Premiere, Sublime Text, Blender, Cinema 4D, Street Fighter 4 + 5 (Bison)

Porfolio Site: [http://shanelessa.com/](http://shanelessa.com/)

Résumé/CV: [http://shanelessa.com/_shane-lessa-
resume.pdf](http://shanelessa.com/_shane-lessa-resume.pdf)

Email: shane.lessa@gmail.com

About Me: Creative technologist looking to join a team of individuals who
think up unconventional yet practical solutions for complex yet fun problems
to be solved. I'm a blend of both design and technology. Been working mainly
with local NYC government client for the last 5 years. Would love to continue
serving the public sector or a non profit organization. Have several years of
experience in user experience design, but been focused on frontend development
and automation over the last 4 years.

------
rabito

      Location: Germany
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: Sure
    
      Technologies: Mostly Rust currently (I wrote hunter: https://github.com/rabite0/hunter ), but I've also written a lot of Common Lisp, Shell Scripts, Linux administration, Microcontrollers. Haven't done any Web front-end stuff, it's very ugly in general.
    
      Email: rabite0@posteo.de

------
CyberSecJob
Location: Vancouver

Remote: Preferred, not required.

Willing to relocate: Yes - worldwide.

Technologies: Elasticsearch, ELK stack, log consolidation, data modelling,
security analysis, Microsoft Exchange, Microsoft Skype for Business, Cisco
Call Manager, VoIP, product management, product/service creation, Powershell,
basic Python (Improving fast)

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/temp-2019](https://www.linkedin.com/in/temp-2019)

Email: yvrjay at protonmail

I'm interested in opportunities involving security, data, and the cloud.
Technically, I'm currently creating an Elasticsearch service and pipeline that
ingests terabytes of logs per day. Logically, I'm trying to develop a data
model that will work across multiple log types i.e. firewalls, routers,
switches, databases, active directory, etc. All the while staying within
budget and ensuring each team has the data they need for maximum productivity.

My experience has been as a systems administrator while creating
products/services and rolling them out to enterprise scale clients. While at
the same time, taking on roles as a product manager and technical account
manager to evolve the product/service and ensure the clients needs are
continuously met. I'm excited about opportunities to use my skills in regards
to security within a cloud environment. Right now I'm much more interested in
a position where I can grow my skillset than salary, location, or other
factors. As such, I'm currently open to moving worldwide for the right
opportunity.

Note 1: Interested in part time work, particularly in the security field.

Note 2: Open to technical recruiters reaching out to me.

------
hnhired20190401
Location: Seattle, WA (Bellevue) Remote: sure, why not Relocate: I guess, if
the economics work... Statistics Ph.D., Caltech BSCS, 10 year Microsoft
(Windows Server dev then Senior Quantitative Manager). I teach University of
Washington's intro Statistical Software class (R, Python, SAS, etc.)
Specialties within stats/machine learning: finanical risk (I'm a CFA and was
on the FRM committee); bioinformatics (thesis and publications on statistical
genetics); forecasting/optimization (current consulting work on long term
adaptive capacity planning). Very into Bayesian computing and MCMC methods.
Would like to build/lead a data science team; plenty of experience translating
between business and numbers, keeping fellow nerds from over-complicating data
science problems.

Consulting page: RedmondAnalytics.com Resume:
[https://sergeredmondanalytics.github.io/ra-
public/Serge.pdf](https://sergeredmondanalytics.github.io/ra-public/Serge.pdf)

serge@redmondanalytics.com

------
tkl
I'm not a rocket scientist I'm a hacker

I built from scratch the entire stack of an IoT social network that has made
front-page here at hacker news and went on to raise money and start Earth's
first social internet-controlled devices community

I built from scratch world's second real-time sales coaching platform that
listens to your sales calls to suggest critical things to say

I've been the tech lead and a large mobile gaming studio leading the design on
scaling to support xx,xxx concurrent users

I've used the underlying IBM Watson engine to save a large health institution
~$50mm using NLP to detect diagnosis codes and published results in an
informatics peer-reviewed journal

My specialty is early stage companies that need a "hacker" to quickly
prototype, create MVP's, with relatively lasting design (next iteration is to
think about making it robust)

Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: React.js, Vue.js, Node.js, Ruby-on-Rails, Elixir, Python, Java,
Kubernetes, Go, GCP, AWS, Elasticsearch

Resume/CV: Described Above or go to linkedin.com/in/theodore-lee-6786b1b

Email: theo 825 / at / gmail

Open to contract roles

------
RealPoc
Location: Zelenodolsk, Russia

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: Not likely

Technologies: iOS, Mac OS X, Native, Obj-C, Swift, Cocoa

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/KNiR8j](https://goo.gl/KNiR8j)

GitHub: [https://github.com/RafaelKayumov](https://github.com/RafaelKayumov)

Email: justpoc@gmail.com

5+ years of native development experience; 10+ apps pushed to App Store +
couple of OS X apps.

------
sfcoder
Location: San Francisco Bay Area

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python (Django, Flask, Graphene, SQLAlchemy, Tensorflow,
OpenCV), JavaScript (Node (Express), React, Flow, Apollo (GraphQL),
WebSockets, Prisma), Face and Pose Detection/Recognition in both JavaScript
and Python.

Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/my-resume-on-linkedin](http://bit.ly/my-resume-on-
linkedin)

Email: bayarea@programmer.net

I'm currently working on a backend development tool that allows developers to
write less code and a computer vision application that does face and pose
detection/recognition and (as far as I know) is the first of its kind since it
uses Tensorflow.js and can work offline sandboxed in a browser with no
installation or deployment required. For more details please consider reading
the full (long) version of this comment (that could not fit here) on pastebin
with more info about me and the full list of [http://bit.ly/technologies-in-
JSON](http://bit.ly/technologies-in-JSON)

------
demilicious
5 years as a full stack dev, but I've increasingly moved lower down the stack.
I'm interested in continuing that trend, even if it takes me out of web
development. I've done some machine learning and optimization work in the past
and would be interested in pursuing those opportunities as well.

I'm a fast learner and interested in pushing my boundaries. I'd love to be the
least experienced person in the room - more opportunity for learning!

I'm self-taught (from books and practical exercise) and my degree is in
philosophy, which I like to think leaves me in a good position to think
creatively about problems and also communicate well.

    
    
      Location: Nashville, TN
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes, maybe even preferred
      Technologies: Ruby, Clojure, Haskell, .NET (F#/C#), SQL, HTML, CSS, JavaScript/TypeScript, Linux, etc
      Interested-in Technologies: Rust, Forth, CL
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/ryan-roberts-ba598434
      Email: ryan at rtroberts dot com

------
gkiranp
Location: Penang, Malaysia

Remote: Not at this time

Willing to relocate: Yes, (to Central Europe and UK regions only)

Technologies: C, C++, C++-11/14, Python, IOT solutions (RESTfull & JSON), STL,
Algorithms, Data-Structure, Design Patterns, UML modelling, Embedded System,
Qt (4.x and 5.x)

Résumé/CV:
[https://stackoverflow.com/cv/kiranpuranik](https://stackoverflow.com/cv/kiranpuranik)

Email: gkiranp@gmail.com

\- Highly skilled and self-motivated software developer having 10 years of
experience in Embedded software design and development for Firmware,
Middleware and Applications.

\- Hands-on experience in using wide range of analysis tools, performance
tuning tools and development and debugging tools in embedded system and
Internet Of Things (IOT); troubleshooting experience on embedded targets using
oscilloscope and logic analyzer.

\- Modern C++ 11/14 and Concurrent programming knowledge; experience in
working on Safety Critical standards, such as IEC61508 and EN50128; fluency in
implementing flexible solutions for frequent changes and easy maintenance.

------
elamje

      Location: Central
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Yes (Austin, Seattle, Denver, NYC, SF, Stockholm, Oslo)
      Technologies: Clojure, Python (Flask, Django), JVM, React.js (open to learn Go, Elixir, Rust, Scala)
      Misc: AWS, Azure, & hardware design experience (PCB)
      Email: j3elam at gmail
    

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/elamjohn/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/elamjohn/)

Software is play for me, so definitely willing to put in OT making something
better.

UT Austin BSEE - understand hardware, but professionally a SWE. Full stack
junior developer - C#, Django, Flask. I spend a lot of time learning langs
like Clojure. Familiar with big data stacks like Hadoop, python for data
science, and front end frameworks like React. Prefer back end data processing
pipelines, but open to web/full stack. Available for side work, but seeking
full-time. I prefer onsite work so I can learn from great engineers and have
better feedback.

------
pzo

      Location: UK / EU
      Remote: Yes (Preferred)
      Willing to relocate: Happy to travel onsite or relocate for the first few months to keep project in motion 
      
      Technologies: iOS, Swift, Objective-C (native mobile developer)
      
      Resumé: https://www.dropbox.com/s/pcijhk8fmjvicq0/curriculum_en_uk.pdf?dl=0
              https://www.linkedin.com/in/patrykzoltowski
      
      Email: patryk . zoltowski at gmail.com
    

6-year experience in iOS both swift and objective-c. This is what I specialize
with these days though I have previous background in Java backend development
and I'm familiar with Python and C++ as well. Recently I tinker with React
Native and OpenCV in my free time. I'm enthusiastic about new technologies and
eager to find robust solution to technical problems. I'm flexible with
adjusting to different timezone. Just recently available full-time. Don't
hesitate to say hello to me and discuss your project.

------
swhang
Location: Valley City, ND

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C#, Python, SQL

Resume:
[https://whitegreyblack.github.io/files/Sam_Whang_Resume.pdf](https://whitegreyblack.github.io/files/Sam_Whang_Resume.pdf)

Email: sangwoowhang@gmail.com

2+ years in application development using C# and Python.

Looking for a position with a company that uses Python but open to working
with other languages/technologies.

------
raydev
I'm an experienced iOS developer, comfortable working across platforms and
leading small teams. I've shipped many apps to the App Store and Play Store,
and filled a lot of roles along the way, but I'd like to focus my time on
building a dedicated product or platform.

Always eager to take on new challenges and dive into the unknown! Looking for
work that gets me "closer to the metal," compilers, frameworks.

Location: currently Canada, with roots and citizenship in the US

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: Open to it, depending on location

Technologies:

    
    
        - iOS: Objective-C, Swift, deep knowledge of UIKit and Foundation
        - Android: Kotlin, Java 
        - also comfortable with JavaScript (Node), TypeScript (Node), Python, Ruby for backend stuff
    

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1wktYYZwg5NWMyTbv3JiFvZ0n...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1wktYYZwg5NWMyTbv3JiFvZ0nhYoRtnG3O9EXn27BkU0/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: raymond dot edwards at gmail

------
odie88
Exploring for opportunities as a Technical Product Manager (Senior Engineering
background in customer facing roles) but if you think there may be a strong
fit in another role at your org, it doesn't hurt to chat!

Location: Vermont, USA

Remote: Yes, experience leading and hiring multinational remote teams

Willing to relocate: Yes, for the right opportunity

Technologies: On the engineering side, I'm strongest on the frontend (React
and Angular most recently) but I've worked full stack both professionally and
on my own projects (see resume for details) Tons of experience in enterprise
developer support (wrangling our APIs and SDKs across countless stacks)

I have a few years under my belt of leading and hiring remote engineers,
helping to scale a team from 10 to over 100. I'm passionate about enabling
others to build successful careers.

Customer facing experience: In my first startup attempt I felt pain from a
lack of experience talking to customers, so I took a role in Success and
Support engineering to gain customer facing skills. I've now been working on
honing my customer development skills and data driven product decision making.

I'm currently consulting with a few startups, providing guidance on their
upcoming major product releases.

Résumé/CV: If the Google Drive link is still viewable, I'm still exploring
options :-) [https://drive.google.com/file/d/1sN4vZek2ItiO-
P_hY-N9aWJFFem...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1sN4vZek2ItiO-
P_hY-N9aWJFFemrCeJP/view)

Email: In my HN profile

Misc.: I'm most interested in technical B2B products (developer tools, data,
other tooling), fintech, or health. I don't have any experience with
blockchain/cyrpto.

------
XzAeRosho

      Location: Chile
      Remote: yes
      Willing to relocate: yes
      Technologies: Python, PHP, Node, Java, SQL, Docker, Vue/React, CSS/SASS/LESS
      Résumé/CV: via email
      Email: victor@vgr.cl
      Website/Portfolio: https://github.com/XzAeRo | https://stackoverflow.com/users/story/4848018
    

I've been working professionally for 5+ years, and have several more while
working as student and researcher in computer science. I consider myself a
Full-Stack developer with personal preferences towards backend and devops. I
have tons of experience building projects from the ground-up (including team
building, software architecture, and testing pipelines).

I have 1 year of corporate team-lead experience, and 2 years of leading my own
software development company (which is running by itself at this point).

Looking for jobs ideally with a team-lead focus, or senior software
engineering with options to move forward in team management.

------
NathanRamsay
Location: Central Virginia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not currently

I’m an entry level developer with skills in C++, Java, HTML, CSS, javascript,
SQL, and Assembly. I’m one class away from an associates in Computer Science,
and have completed all the core coursework for a CS Bachelors at James Madison
University. I have extensive training in networking and security through the
military.

I’ve worked with distributed teams in the past, where I taught myself
Blueprints for Unreal Engine 4, animation through Maya, and how to establish
an animation pipeline.

I’m open to travel, and possible relocation in the future.

Résumé: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/1BrOevTFoHKkNk-
JrkknQciojTFX...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1BrOevTFoHKkNk-
JrkknQciojTFXCDDav/view?usp=sharing) Technologies: C++, Java, HTML, CSS,
JavaScript, SQL, and Assembly

Git:
[https://github.com/SanguinemDracones](https://github.com/SanguinemDracones)

Email: nathan.paul.ramsay@gmail.com

------
lukeHeuer
Location: Bay Area

Remote: Yes, and I have extensive experience working remotely.

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Senior full stack engineer and technical leader currently
enjoying working with Go (Golang), Ruby on Rails, React, Next.js, and
Kubernetes.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.LukeHeuer.com/resume/a7o](https://www.LukeHeuer.com/resume/a7o)

Email: Luke@HeuerLabs.com

------
savin0x
0x | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | ONSITE and REMOTE | NO AGENCIES PLEASE

0x is building the infrastructure for mainstream access to a trustless and
decentralized exchange on a blockchain. Our team is working with Solidity, zk-
STARKs, and some other innovative technologies that are at the cutting edge of
blockchain/Web 3.0 development. Our ecosystem is growing and we’re looking for
more voices, opinions, and perspectives to accomplish our goals.

Some Unique Aspects of Working at 0x: — Almost all the work we do is open-
source and free-to-use — We are addressing a unique problem with potential to
disrupt the legacy financial system and create a major shift in global
commerce — We are one of the first companies to offer liquid digital assets as
part of our compensation package — We are working on a rapidly evolving
decentralized tech stack

We're actively looking for a product manager, as well as full stack and front
end engineers to join us and our team in SF. You can apply for our open roles
with the links below:

Software Engineer — Full Stack:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/0x/jobs/4020199002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/0x/jobs/4020199002)

Software Engineer — Front End, Developer Experience:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/0x/jobs/4134685002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/0x/jobs/4134685002)

Product Manager — Developer Experience:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/0x/jobs/4117299002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/0x/jobs/4117299002)

Quantitative Software Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/0x/jobs/4188024002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/0x/jobs/4188024002)

~~~
Aromasin
I believe the thread you are looking for is here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20325925](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20325925)

------
htkibar
Location: The Netherlands

Remote: Partly remote is usually preferred. A bit skeptical about full remote
unless the team is able to stay connected well.

Willing to relocate: No, however I'd need continued visa sponsorship.
Currently here as a highly skilled migrant.

Technologies: Mainly React Native (have been using for 4 years now) and mobile
oriented full stack with lots of Javascript work. Apart from that NodeJS, C#,
C++. Have spent a portion of my career in freelance projects (read: got
projects and delivered them) as such have been able to work with different
technologies. I am really interested in learning, as such definitely open to
any polyglot environments.

Résumé/CV: Have 4 years of experience, always React Native, at times different
technologies to support it (need backend, put NodeJS. Need to add a plugin to
a music program, put C++, image processing? get me some CUDA etc) Have been in
Netherlands for a year now, before it was in Turkey. Computer Science
graduate.

Email: htkibar at gmail

------
diegojg2002

      Location: Argentina
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Not for now
      Technologies: React, Node.js, Javascript, HTML/CSS/images, Bootstrap,
                    Java, Python, Ruby/RoR, PHP, Linux, C, assembler, 
                    shell scripting, Kubernetes, Docker, Google Cloud,
                    MySQL, Android dev
      Resume/CV: Available upon request
      Email: diegojg2002 at hotmail dot com
    
    

I'm a very productive full stack developer working since the 90's.

During my career I mainly worked on frontend development, but also did DevOps,
DBA and backend development.

I'm the perfect fit for any team that needs somebody who:

1\. Choose the best tools and frameworks for a project.

2\. Implements it or help a team to implement it following good practices and
guidelines.

3\. Solve difficult technical problems that any new or existing project has,
quickly or within the day.

4\. Knows almost all languages and frameworks and can quickly learn and adapt
to anything new.

5\. Delivers quality and readable code.

6\. Works hard and is pragmatic.

------
nkaretnikov

      Location: Moscow, Russia
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Very unlikely, but possible for the right role
      Technologies: Haskell, Python, C, C++, assembly (x86, ARM, PowerPC), Rust, Go, Swift, Coq, Agda
      Résumé/CV: Will provide via email
      Email: nikita+karetnikov-org (replace + with @ and - with .)
    

My most recent client project is a symbolic ARM64 emulator.

Some things I'd like to work on:

    
    
      * programming languages, compilers, and runtime systems
      * emulators and hypervisors
      * reverse engineering and security tooling such as 
        obfuscators, disassemblers, and decompilers
      * databases
      * distributed systems
      * computer graphics (visual effects)
      * games
      * machine learning projects.
    

I try not to limit myself to any particular area, so feel free to reach out if
you think I can be of help. I'd be also interested in helping you build the
technology side of your business from the ground up.

------
indiantinker
Hello HN, I am a designer with engineering tendencies looking for full-time
opportunities. The role I look for is often labelled as Interaction
Designer/Creative Technologist/Design Technologist/UX Technologist/UX Engineer
etc. My portfolio is :
[http://rohitg.in/portfolio/](http://rohitg.in/portfolio/) ! Let me know :)

    
    
      Location: Currently in Spain (Indian national, so I would need visa support everywhere except India)
      Remote: No, but depends on the role.
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: AVR/ARM/Arduino/MSP430, KiCAD, Electronics Prototyping, Openframeworks, Processing, p5js,
                    Touch Designer, Vuejs, HTML/CSS/javascript, Figma, Rhino, FabLab Tools, Mapbox-gl, Firebase, Nuxtjs
      Résumé/CV: http://rohitg.in/portfolio/
      Email: indiantinker[at]gmail.com

------
glisti
Location: San Fransisco South Bay Area

Remote: if it’s the right opportunity

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: JavaScript, C#, python, angular, angularjs, html, css, sass,
git, Azure Devops

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.garrettlisti.com/media/garrettlisti.resume.pdf](https://www.garrettlisti.com/media/garrettlisti.resume.pdf)

Email: me@garrettisti.com

Howdy I’m Garrett! I’m a full stack developer looking for a full time
opportunity. I am currently the lead developer of a distributed team working
full stack on a internal function as a service platform. While most of my
experience is using a Microsoft stack, I love to work on difficult problems
with the right technology. I work hard and love to constantly read about and
learn as much as I can about software engineering.

I am currently looking for a company that values clean code, hard work, with a
user focus. I love to teach and mentor, but I am also looking to learn from
strong leaders and contribute to a driven team.

------
Pym

      Location: N/A
      Remote: Only
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: #1 SwiftUI #2 Ruby #3 Go 
      Résumé/CV: https://bit.ly/2xpo2M2 // I had a website but I got tired of updating it
      Email: hnwwtbh@pymorris.com
    

Me: "Indie Hacker for 15+ years. I learned to program “for fun“, back in
middle school. I've done everything by myself the first years
(code/UI/website/analytics/tests!). Good old days! I've studied for a few
years also – mostly to please the parents – and worked for and with a few
startups, before creating my own code/consulting business. I closed it after
3½ years and now I'm traveling looking for what's next! :)"

Also me: I'm lazy so this is my exact LinkedIn About Section (that I just
updated) \o/

Obviously I've done a lot of things all those years. Nowadays I'm really
focused on iOS/SwiftUI, but I'm open!

------
techj
Location: Washington, DC | Northern Virginia

Remote: Yes (have remote work experience)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript, PHP, Linux, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Python, Pandas,
Selenium, Ansible

Résumé/CV: Available upon request.

Email: dctechj@gmail.com

I'm open to all positions or contracts.

I took a break to complete my degree a few years back. I have recently
completed a small project, but I do have a coding resume gap after graduation
(open to discussion) that I'm looking to close.

My work experience is focused in full stack web development and managing IT
infrastructure. I am comfortable outside of this range and have worked on
systems ranging from USB duplication automation, warehouse inventory systems,
and 'complex' proprietary databases.

I enjoy working independently or with teams, and have experience developing
practical solutions to problems. I am capable of quickly learning new tech on
my own time, or absorbing knowledge by working with others.

Current side project: Building a web app using Flask for the backend and React
for the frontend.

------
ardaozkal
Location: Istanbul, Turkey

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Application programming (primarily in Python), Backend
programming (mostly in Flask and Sanic), tool development (primary in Rust,
Python, Go and C#), comfortable with command line scripting and tools (bash
etc.) and several SQL dialects (RDBMSes like PostgreSQL, SQLite and MariaDB,
TSDBs like InfluxDB, and caching solutions like Redis). Comfortable with *nix
sysadmin, including webserver, database and configuration management, CI tools
(Jenkins, Gitlab CI, Travis CI) and containerization (Docker, LXC etc).

Résumé/CV: Please email for CV.

Email: hnjobs@ave.zone

I'm a Python Developer, with strong DevOps and Linux system administration
skills. I am fluent in English.

Most of my projects outside of work are FOSS. Check them out:
[https://gitlab.com/ao](https://gitlab.com/ao)
[https://github.com/aveao](https://github.com/aveao)

~~~
ardaozkal
My gitlab is now [https://gitlab.com/a](https://gitlab.com/a) , so please go
to that link instead if you're interested.

------
v1l
I'm an experienced and hands-on engineering and product leader. I push
production code regularly and have led multiple high impact, productive teams
at early-stage startups in both engineering and product capacities.

Most recently, I was Co-founder and Head of Product and Engineering at a
successful venture-funded startup. I now want to work on interesting projects
with startups, mid-sized companies, or founders directly while I figure out my
next adventure.

Please reach out if I can help you in any of the following ways:

\- As a freelance/contract individual contributor. I am very proficient with
Rails, JS, and React on modern web stacks. I've done some work with React
Native as well and can pick it up fast.

\- As a part-time Product or Engineering leader. This would ideally work if
you are a sales/business-focused founder who needs someone to manage and
propel the ship on the product/tech side. At my last startup, I took a SaaS
product from a back of napkin sketch to software with dozens of business
customers and in the process we raised funding. I can help with talking to
customers, working with designers, product planning, roadmapping, and
delivery, or help you hire your first team of engineers.

\- As a software development partner. I'm putting together a small, remote,
distributed team of talented engineers and would love to take on projects that
fall in my sweet spot - building products from the ground up and iterating
rapidly based on customer feedback.

Location: SF bay area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, React/Redux, React Native, JS

Skills: Engineering, Product Planning/Management/Design, Rapid Prototyping

Full-time: No, looking for part-time contract/freelance/consulting
opportunities

Email: in my profile

------
howard941
Location: Sarasota or Clearwater

Remote: Please

Willing to relocate: W central or SW Fla

Technologies: New product development; Embedded/firmware/bare metal or
FreeRTOS; *nix/RF/crypto/; Kinetis KE Cortex M0+ & M4, Nordic Semi's M4 SOC,
ST's M4 ARMs, Espressif's ESP8266, Microchip dsPIC; realtime; IAR, gcc via
MCUXpresso & Kinetis Dev Studio & unix like systems;, MPLAB-X IDE; Embedded
FreeBSD; Embedded Linux on for ex. Raspberry Pi / Broadcom BCM2837; gdb;
clang; UML; debugging development prototype hardware; embedded HTTP server;
grid support power generation systems; TCP and UDP over IP; Ethernet; power
line communications; RS-485; RV-C CANBUS; Bluetooth LE; LoRA; Battery powered
devices; storage scopes; visual studio; Java w/Android Studio; GNSS; NEMA
cybersecurity and IoT council member. Licensed attorney & pilot (ASEL/IA);
amateur radio extra class

Resume: Please request by email

Email: hginfla@gmail.com

------
ipochi
Location: Bangalore, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Leaning towards no for the start, maybe later based on
mutual feeling. First preference is remote.

Technologies: Golang, Kubernetes, Certified Kubernetes Administrator(CKA).
Picking up new technologies, tools, has never been a blocker for me.

Resume/CV: [https://github.com/ipochi/resume/blob/master/ImranPochi-
Resu...](https://github.com/ipochi/resume/blob/master/ImranPochi-Resume.pdf)

Email: pochiimran@yahoo.co.in

Currently working as a freelancer/independent contractor remotely.

After 3 years of Java application development in PLM area. I moved into
container and orchestration world 2 years ago and ever since have been
steadily building up my knowledge around Kubernetes. Certified Kubernetes
Administrator certification was one step towards that process.

Looking for opportunities in development of platform/infrastructure ecosystem
on top of Kubernetes.

------
xelxebar

      Location: Obihiro, Hokkaido, Japan
      Remote: Only
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies (Strong experience): Linux userspace CLI (bash/dash, coreutils, util-linux, *etc.*), Android (up to 6ish), iOS (up to 10), C (gcc/clang/tcc), Objective-C, Java (openjdk 7/8), ELF spec (elf(5), readelf, objdump), network stack (ss/ip/tcpdump/*etc.*), revision control (git/svn/mercurial/darcs/*etc.*)
      Technologies (Light experience and strong interest): Haskell (stack/nix), scheme (guile), GuixSD, GNU/Hurd, seL4, linux kernel development, linker/loader (glibc), kernel profiling (perf/*etc.*), prolog (swi)
      Education: Masters in pure mathematics (algebraic geometry)
      Résumé/CV: Upon request
      Desired work: DevOps, Haskell development, Lisp development, embedded development
      Email: boexahgahk@wilsonb.com
      GitHub: https://github.com/xelxebar/
      Website: https://wilsonb.com/
    

I just exited a dead-end Ph.D. program in math, looking to get back into
industry. The vast majority of my tech experience comes from my hobbying and
tinkering around with programming and *nix systems since middle school, so my
strengths and comfort lean heavily towards DevOps, despite having no
employment experience there. I can see myself thriving in a group that manages
high-performance, high-availability, and/or high-security systems.

My natural talents are with understanding existing systems. I seek out to
deeply grok things. Perhaps because of this, I've been told that my ramp-up
speed on new skills is quite fast. I'm also quite good at finding root causes
of bugs.

On the development side, I'd really love to work in Haskell. My experience is
limited, but in that I've found my background in abstract algebra to be quite
useful. I'd jump on the chance to work with a team that is willing to mentor
and support self-study.

I look forward to hearing from you!

------
remotecoreteam

       Location: Europe/SF
       Remote: yes
       Willing to relocate: open to discussion, but more 1 week every one or two months
       Technologies: low-level/embedded/C/assembly, AI scalability, custom implementation, large distributed systems (design+run)
       Résumé/CV: available upon request (TEAM of experienced devs)
       Email: remotecoreteam@gmail.com
    

We are a team of experienced/senior devs, specialized in low-level, largely
distributed systems., with a proven track record in scaling-up startups. We
love to make things scale, code close to metal, and play with insane amounts
of data. We work well together and wish to continue doing so in new exciting
projects, as our current startup is a tech success but a commercial fail. We
are not an agency, we're open to acqui-hire and we are looking for only one
customer for our team of 8 developers.

------
gawin
CTO _with 22 years in IT, 11 years as CTO_

    
    
      Role: CTO
      Location: Amsterdam, EU
      Remote: Yes / Optional (7 years remote experience)
      Relocate: Yes / Optional
      Résumé/CV: https://gaw.in/resume
      Email: hello at gaw.in
    

Technologies

Languages: _Ruby, Lua, SQL, Javascript, JSON, HAML, HTML, SASS, CSS,
Applescript, XML, Python, R, PHP, Java, Go, Perl, C, Basic_

Frameworks: _Sinatra, LuaRocks, Riot.js, D3.js, Ruby on Rails, Django, Flask,
Hugo, Jekyll_

Version control: _Git, SVN_

Data: _PostgreSQL, Redshift, Redis, Sidekiq, RabbitMQ, MySQL, Elastic, Mode
Analytics_

Deployment: _Terraform, Ansible, Chef, Puppet_

Cloud: _AWS, OpenStack, CloudFoundry, Heroku_

Editors: _Vim, Atom, Microsoft Visual Code_

Design: _Sketch, Pixelmator, Adobe Photoshop, Adobe Illustrator_

Operating Systems: _OpenBSD (daily driver), macOS, FreeBSD, Solaris, Ubuntu
Linux, iOS, Android, Windows_

[https://gaw.in/resume](https://gaw.in/resume)

------
chrispecoraro
Location: Orlando, Florida

Remote: Yes (with experience)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Fullstack LAMP/LEMP (Vue.js, Laravel 5.x, Symfony 2.x, Drupal,
PHP, MySQL, etc.)

Resume: I am from Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania and have been building web
applications, and recently remotely, since 1999. The majority of my career has
been full stack web application development in both the United States and also
Europe.

I am the author of Mastering Laravel (Packt) and other peer reviewed
publications, an invited speaker at phpDay, PHP UK, and founder of the Palermo
PHP User Group. I hold a B.S. degree in Computing & Information Science-Saint
Vincent College (Latrobe Pennsylvania). My research work includes biomedical
informatics and machine translation.My native language is English, I speak
fluent Italian, and I regularly travel.

[http://linkedin.com/in/chrispecoraro](http://linkedin.com/in/chrispecoraro)

Email: chrispecoraro@gmail.com

------
ThirdFoundation
Location: Philadelphia, USA

Remote: Yes (but on-site is okay too!)

Willing to relocate: For the right opportunity

Technologies: Python, Flask, C/C++, React, Node.js, SQL, React, Visual Basic

Currently learning: Redux (to pair with my React knowledge), Clojure

Résumé/CV: Upon request

Email: davidrwilson3@gmail.com

===

My background is a bit unusual. I originally got a bachelor's degree in
Finance and slowly migrated to more technical roles. I then went back to
school to get a second bachelor's degree in CS, which I will be done with by
this fall. I did the second degree while working full-time in my current role.

I'm looking for SWE opportunities -- particularly, ones with some mentorship
and development. I'm more experienced than many interns (I actually train them
at my current job) but not nearly experienced enough for a senior role. I
think I'd be a great hire as a junior engineer as I'd be coming in with a
diverse set of technical, professional, and developmental experiences behind
me.

------
saelamin
\----------------------------------------------------------

* Location: Atlanta, GA USA

* Remote: Yes

* Willing to relocate: No

* Technologies: Full stack developer and designer. PHP, Laravel, Javascript, ES6, React, jQuery, HTML/CSS, SASS, LESS, MySQL, AWS, Linux, Web APIs, RESTful APIs, WordPress

* Resume/CV: [http://23andwalnut.com](http://23andwalnut.com)

\----------------------------------------------------------

15 years total programming experience, 10+ years building for the web, 5 years
technology and strategy consulting. I provide full service software
development and combine strategy, technology, and design to solve complex
business challenges. Extensive experience taking projects from concept all the
way through launch and have worked with clients of all sizes, from individuals
and startups to multinational enterprise companies.

\----------------------------------------------------------

* Email: projects [at] 23andwalnut.com

\----------------------------------------------------------

------
RangerScience
Los Angeles Remote OK Relocation OK Primary technologies: Ruby (rails), Scala
(spark), Javascript (react), DevOps (terraform / AWS). Resume/CV: Scraped from
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/nick-
barone-6919425/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/nick-barone-6919425/) Email:
nicktbarone@gmail.com - use the word "decoct" so I can find you!

I'm looking for either Ruby/Spark jobs (full stack or data engineering), or
"Solutions Architect" / "Customer Engineer" / "Developer Evangelist"
positions. I'm a true generalist with people skills, and do well in chaotic
and fast-paced environments. I've got a fair amount of startup experience
under my belt, so I can also spot pitfalls that my prior companies have
floundered in. Do-what-needs-doing attitude.

------
palominoz
Hi, I am 30 years old italian software engineer (bachelor's degree). I have
various experiences in software development and system administration. I work
now both on my own with my customers, formerly as an enterprise software
developer and now as a CRM consultant and developer for an italian software
agency. After 7 years of experience in this field in Italy I open myself to
opportunities from all around the world. I hope to find people to work and
have fun together, with solid values and principles on the job and in life. If
interested I would be happy to give all my information. Thanks

    
    
      Location: Italy
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes but depends on the offer
      Technologies: linux, php, ruby, javascript, and many more, see cv. willing to learn anything we need to complete the job
      Résumé/CV: will send on request
      Email: palominoz@me.com

------
rheffern
Location: Boulder / Denver, CO

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes, USA

Technologies: GraphQL, MySQL, C++ , Matlab, Mathematica, Python, Java, LateX,
Atmega micro-controllers, Solidworks, Labview, NI Circuit Design Suite,
Lathes, Mills, MIG/TIG welding, Pneumatic Tools, Micro Soldering, Nano-Optics,
Spanish, Italian

Résumé/CV: [http://heffern.net/rob/](http://heffern.net/rob/)

Email: robert.heffern (at) gmail

I recently completed my MS in Bioengineering at the University of Colorado AMC
with an emphasis on super-resolution nano-bio-optics. With my background in
engineering and experience developing novel tools and designs, I am excited to
help you develop bleeding edge products that improve both scientific research
and lives. My 8+ years of experience in bioengineering, applied physics, and
research makes me a good fit for your company, and I look forward to
discussing the future with you.

------
PascLeRasc
I'm a somewhat recent grad looking for a role working on medical device
testing/hardware QA. I'm experienced with embedded ARM and AVR
microcontrollers and circuit design, as well as mechanical prototyping. I'm
currently looking to move to either San Francisco or NYC within the next month
or two.

    
    
      Location: Pittsburgh, PA
      Remote: no
      Willing to relocate: yes, actively looking to move to SF or NYC
      Technologies: embedded electronics (C++, Micropython, interfacing with SPI/I2C/UART, testing with JTAG/oscilloscope), mechanical design (Solidworks, Eagle, Fusion 360, 3D printing, CNCing), general Python and Unix/Linux skills, Matlab.
      Résumé/CV: http://www.mikeurich.com/pdfs/MichaelUrichResume.pdf
      Github: https://github.com/mike-u
      Email: mikeurich@protonmail.com

------
8bitstudio
SEEKING WORK

Location: Vilnius (Lithuania)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: .NET [Core] (C#, F#); ASP.NET; JVM (Clojure, Java, Scala);
Python; AngularJS; Vue.js; React; iOS (Swift); AWS (wide range of services);
databases: Microsoft SQL Server, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Datomic, Couchbase,
Redis, Event Store

Résumé/CV: On request

Email: contact[at]8bitstudio[dot]dev

We are a three-person full-stack highly professional development team with
extensive experience in online advertising and fintech. We can consult on
architectural problems, work as a discrete unit or a part of another team on
implementing the solution.

Describe us your task, project or idea and we will provide a timely response
with estimates and a plan. We offer very flexible rates and will help you with
suggestions on how to best optimize the development effort.

For contact details and other information please visit:
[https://www.8bitstudio.dev/](https://www.8bitstudio.dev/)

------
255kb
Location: Luxembourg Remote: Yes, only Willing to relocate: No Technologies:
JS (ES6), Node.js, Typescript, Angular, React, HTML, CSS, also some Java, Php,
and good devops / CI / cloud platforms skills Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/guillaumemonnet/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/guillaumemonnet/)
Email: hi@255kb.com

Hi, my name is Guillaume, I am a passionate self-taught full stack developer
(former lawyer). I did so many different things that I like to describe myself
as a Swiss army knife. My main language is Javascript but in the past I also
managed stacks on AWS or GCP, developed a small game in Unity, learned a
little bit of machine learning (with Python), designed pixel perfect icons...
What I would like: solve interesting problems within a great (remote) team.

------
deepmodel
Location: Germany, work world-wide

Remote: Yes, remote-only

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Keras/TensorFlow (recent arXiv models), Python, PySpark, mostly
computer vision & large scale 3D processing and visualization

Résumé/CV:

\- manufacturing defect detection for automotive industry with Deep Learning
(<2% real-world false positive rate)

\- detecting crime in progress from pair-wise spatio-temporal relationships of
human pose estimates in continuous video feed using time-distributed
attention-enhanced ConvNet-RNNs

\- 3D indoor reconstruction using SLAM, randomized non-linear optimization,
semantic segmentation and depth estimation from mobile video feed (ensemble)

\- Mobile traffic anomaly/fraud detection (GBT + discrete VRNN)

\- Image content filtering using Deep Learning (DenseNet)

\- Diagnosing lung diseases from X-Ray images (CheXNet), surpassing human
level performance

\- End-to-end self-driving car control (NVidia Dave2Net)

\- Top 10 US school MS education; detailed CV upon request

Email: deepmodel (at) protonmail.com

------
preds
Location: NYC / New York City

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not immediately

Technologies: Python (Django/Twisted), Java/Scala/Kotlin,
postgres/MySQL/redis/hbase/elasticsearch, rabbitmq/kafka/sns/sqs etc etc

Résumé/CV: www.linkedin.com/in/nathanoorloff

Email: nathan+hn@no.tl

\---

I have around 12 years experience (mostly with startups) and prefer backend /
infra work these days. Currently enjoying some time off between gigs and
starting to think about what's next. I've led sizeable projects, worked
directly with clients ( _gasp_ without a pm!), been responsible for launches
at scale, set standards for eng orgs and much more.

Ideally I'm looking for something that makes the world a better place but I'll
hear you out on Airbnb for cats if I get to learn Rust/Go or improve my FP
skills along the way. Nothing in finance or advertising please!

Caveat: I'm Australian and would need an E3 Visa sponsored.

------
mvcatsifma
Location: Netherlands

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Go/Golang, Java, JavaScript, Python, Node.js, ExpressJS, D3.js,
React, Vue, Angular, Agile/Scrum, SQL/NoSQL Databases, CI/CD, containerization

Resume/CV: [https://tinyurl.com/y2nt5y7m](https://tinyurl.com/y2nt5y7m)

Email: mvcatsifma@gmail.com

I am a pragmatic software engineer with over 15 years of experience in both
remote and on-site roles, and my current focus is on development in Go. Over
the past 10 years I have served as a consultant on several projects for
leading Dutch companies in diverse industries as well as government entities.
My technical background includes extensive work in Java and JavaScript
including many of the most popular frameworks and libraries.

My primary interest is Go development projects on a remote basis. I am a
native Dutch speaker with full professional proficiency in English and German.

------
hn2019
I am a US Citizen residing in the CET/CEST Time Zone and am looking for
opportunities to develop software within a distributed team. I am not willing
to relocate.

I have fifteen years of professional experience developing software in
collaboration with information analysts, statisticians, and data scientists to
support their analyses on large and complex data flows. I do my best work on
multidisciplinary teams focused on solving real problems with real data.

I have worked with a wide range of technologies and have deep expertise in
several of them. If you only hire by matching 'technologies used' then you are
better off pursuing other candidates as I am unlikely to be an expert in your
organization's current technology stack. However if we identify a good match
then I am willing and able to come up to speed as needed.

You can reach me at >> hn2019 at protonmail dot com

------
jrobusto

      Location: Seattle, WA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Only in Greater Seattle Area
      Technologies: React, ES6, Typescript, CSS, SCSS, Angular
      Resume: https://jrobusto.github.io/resume/
      Email: joshuarobusto@gmail.com
    

Front-End Engineer with full-stack background, passionate about creating
exceptional user experiences. Quick learner with experience in a fast-paced
start-up environment. Open to both front-end and full-stack roles, with a
preference for front-end and for a culture that values cross-discipline
collaboration.

Resume:
[https://jrobusto.github.io/resume/](https://jrobusto.github.io/resume/)

Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/joshua-
robusto/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/joshua-robusto/)

------
BenoitP
Machine learning engineer, specialized in Explainable AI / ML

Recent Highlights:

* Implementation in Spark/Scala of treeinterpreter, currently used in production

* Participation to the FICO-Google Explainable Machine Learning Challenge

* Intuitive, visual data/signal explorer (work in progress, partial view at explicable.ml (the 3D view))

Location: Paris, France

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: for the right job, yes

Technologies: SHAP, RuleFit, Random Forest, Word2Vec, PCA, t-SNE, LSH, ROC,
Scikit-Learn, Spark, Weka, Databricks, BigQuery, Hive, Postgres, MySQL,
Oracle, AWS, Linux, Maven, Git, Java, Scala, Python, CAML, Elm, Javascript,
Spring, Primefaces, d3.js

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/benoitparis/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/benoitparis/)

Github: [https://github.com/benoitparis/](https://github.com/benoitparis/)

Email: benoit@explicable.ml

------
etbusch
Location: Detroit, MI US

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Languages : PHP, JavaScript/TypeScript, C/C++, Java, Golang, CSS, HTML, shell

Databases : MySQL, PostgresSQL, SQL Server, SQLite, Redis, MongoDB

Tools/Frameworks : Laravel/CakePHP, VueJS/React, Android, React Native, Git,
Docker

Familiar : CI/CD Tools, Linux, BSD, Ansible/Puppet, AWS/DigitalOcean/Azure

General : Software Development, Systems Admin, DevOps, Project Management

Résumé/CV: [https://etbus.ch/resume.pdf](https://etbus.ch/resume.pdf)

Email: me@etbus.ch

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/etbusch](https://www.linkedin.com/in/etbusch) |
[https://github.com/etbusch](https://github.com/etbusch)

Seeking a software engineering position with a focus on web technologies and
product development where I can apply my generalist skillset.

------
svavs
Location: Connecticut

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Kind of - willing to split my week in the office and
remote for opportunities in NYC or Boston

Technologies:

    
    
       Languages: C#, VB.Net, JavaScript, Python, SQL
    
       Frameworks/APIs: WPF, React, Material-UI, Node, Xamarin, Unity3D
    
       Database: MS SQL, postgresql, mongo
    
       Cloud: Azure mostly, with a sprinkling of AWS
    
       Operating Systems: Comfortable in all major OS's (windows, macOS, linux [use to be a huge BSD fan, too])
    

Résumé/CV: On request

Email: Scott.Vaverchak[at]gmail[dot]com

I have just over a decade of mostly C# development, with JS / React / Node
being more recent (in the past 3 years). Really looking to broaden my skills -
I have an interest in machine learning (hey, I love math) and I have been
learning it on the side for the past 9 months. I would love a position where
learning and exploring is encouraged.

------
El_Mo
Location: France/UK

Remote: Yes - normally all remote, but do spend time on client sites as needed

Willing to relocate: No - travel ok

Technologies: Cloud (AWS - most services, Azure), Docker/Kubernetes/OpenShift,
Big Data (Spark, Storm, Hadoop family, Cassandra, Elasticsearch, Lucene,
Solr), Kafka, Zookeeper, Java/Python

Resume/CV: By email only

Email: connect AT nonstopops.io

I'm a senior enterprise architect, specialising in designing and implementing
complex, distributed systems that are highly performant and fault resistant.

I also do plenty of work in fixing existing systems that are in need of some
help in these areas (recently: Big Data performance and tuning, AWS-based
platform evaluation and refactoring, Docker/Openshift design, Cloud
migration).

I am very hands-on and frequently do things like POC development, performance
and tuning, etc. I also often end up leading teams for the full development
lifecycle.

------
sek
Software Developer for ~7 years. From Germany. Built up a joint venture at a
bigger company and spent several years in IT consulting with mostly cutting
edge tech stacks. I am used to projects with me working on the full stack.
DevOps, backend to frontend not afraid of anything and dig down to the metal
if it is needed. My best you get when I work on a node.js/Typescript backend
and a React frontend. I am also proficient in working with stakeholders around
a project.

I am interested and use backend architectures like DDD and have domain
expertise from various fields.

Location:

    
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: no
    
      Technologies: Javascript (7y) React (~5y), had real projects with Go/Java/PHP, experience with Docker/Kubernetes/Bluetooth
    
      Résumé/CV: More details after request
    
      Email: sekistner@gmail.com

------
will_hughes

       Location: Sydney, Australia
       Remote: Yes, preferably (I have a quiet home office and 100Mbit+ FTTH internet) 
       Willing to relocate: No
       Technologies:  C#/.NET, Powershell, Windows, Linux (Centos/Ubuntu), Ansible, Octopus Deploy, T-SQL, Redis, HAProxy, IIS, Elasticsearch/ELK, Graphite/Grafana, Zabbix, 
       Résumé/CV: Yes, email me. 
       Email: will@willhughes.me 
    

I have more than eighteen years of Software Dev experience in the Telecomms,
Digital Agency, R&D and Travel industries. Most recently I worked in a small
IT Operations ("Devops") team for a high traffic Hotel metasearch company
managing their global infrastructure.

I'm looking for another job in the IT Operations space. Remote working would
be a plus, but not required.

If you've got a role like this - please reach out.

------
maguirre
Taking low-level software and hardware ideas from concept to product is what I
enjoy working on.

I have been working remotely for the past 7 years where I have done everything
from ultra-low-power implementation all the way to (with help of build-root)
creating our own custom Linux image (kernel + filesystem).

I have had to travel overseas to setup assembly and EoL testing and have
experience managing and planning software development schedules for myself and
other (external resources)

\---

Location: Mostly Central Time

Remote: Only

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: embedded: 8/16/32-bit controllers ARM Cortex-M MCUs, ARM7DMI
SoCs, ST, Infineon(automotive). RTOSes and event driven OSs, Linux (embedded
and otherwise). C, C++, C#, javascript

I have expert knowledge of embedded network stacks, 802.15.4, Zigbee,
Bluetooth, Zigbee and other proprietary wireless protocols. CoAP, Mqtt

I have written software for off-road vehicles, industrial automation, IoT
devices

mail: pfi.melvin@gmailcom

\---

------
nimitbhardwaj
Location: Bangalore or Gurgaon (India), otherwise remote prefered Remote: Yes
Willing to relocate: Yes after 1 year (after my graduation) Technologies: C,
C++, Java, HTML, CSS, Javascript, Python, Django, Artificial Neural Networks,
TensorFlow, Machine Learning Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1hDTy-I0xXQyzwSGW9c56AziJEIY...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1hDTy-I0xXQyzwSGW9c56AziJEIYvzThO/view?usp=sharing)
Email: nimitbhardwaj@gmail.com

Currently, I am a student, want to gain more experience in software
engineering and development. I have a very good knowledge of Data structure
and algorithms, have a good name on the competitive coding sites, am a fast
learner, open-source enthusiastic and willing to work and learn.

------
wllgrnt
Location: Cambridge

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, to SF

Technologies: Python, C++, MongoDB, JS/React

Resume/CV:
[http://www.tcm.phy.cam.ac.uk/~wpg23/cv.pdf](http://www.tcm.phy.cam.ac.uk/~wpg23/cv.pdf)

Email: wpg23@cam.ac.uk

I'm currently wrapping up my PhD at the University of Cambridge, and I'm
looking for tech/research roles in San Francisco (my fiancé has a postdoc
there). My PhD is in network science/bioinformatics, and my Master's is in
physics, and I'm looking to apply the data science/problem solving skills I've
obtained on some interesting real-world problems! My University webpage
detailing my work is here:
[http://www.tcm.phy.cam.ac.uk/profiles/wpg23/](http://www.tcm.phy.cam.ac.uk/profiles/wpg23/)

------
hosh
I have been writing Ruby code since 2005, and been working with code for
longer. Did some work with Erlang and I would like to write more Elixir. I
have done production deployments on Kubernetes for 3 years, and have worked
with infrastructure-as-code. I wrote my own tool that puts working with
Kubernetes in dev and managing production clusters on a single interface
([https://github.com/matsuri-rb/matsuri](https://github.com/matsuri-
rb/matsuri))

    
    
      Location: Phoenix, AZ, US
      Remote: Strongly preferred
      Willing to relocate: No, willing to travel
      Technologies: Ruby (Rails), Elixir, Kubernetes. Backend 
      server, Infra, and Devops
      Resume: Upon request
      Email: talktohosh at gmail.com
      Github: http://github.com/hosh

------
nedwin
Location: San Francisco

Remote: Yes, though local preferred

Willing to relocate: NYC possible

Skills: Product management, UX design, user research, business development,
corporate development, marketing

Email: dwyer.ed@gmail.com

Linkedin: linkedin.com/in/neddwyer

Resume: on request

I'm an entrepreneur turned product manager. Experience in marketplaces (Elto -
acquired by GoDaddy), 0-1 + 1-n situations (Director of Product @ GoDaddy),
and building kick ass teams.

Most recently built a corporate card product at Spritz... and shut it down.
Read the post-mortem here: [https://medium.com/@nedwin/spritz-has-lost-its-
fizz-94ba6806...](https://medium.com/@nedwin/spritz-has-lost-its-
fizz-94ba680694d1)

Now looking for a post product-market fit company where I can leverage my
experience in product strategy + marketing + BD to build something great -
fintech, B2B + SMB focus are a big plus.

------
KhoomeiK

      Location: San Francisco Bay Area, CA
      Remote: Sure, if possible
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: 
      Languages- JavaScript (ES6), Python 3, Go, Java, Dart, Bash
      Frameworks- Express, React, React Native, Flask, Flutter
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/rohan-p/
      Email: rohan dot pandey at gmail
    
    

Hi, I'm a self-taught programmer who's worked with early stage startups and
done a lot of freelancing over the past few years.

Although most of my experience is in Full-stack and Cross-Platform Mobile
Development, I'd also be very interested in slightly more experimental fields
such as Artificial Intelligence and Brain-Computer Interfaces.

In general, I'm open to all kinds of opportunities as long as they're
developing my experience in some area or another!

------
mcgml

      Current Location: Istanbul, Turkey
      Remote: Yes, preferably.
      Willing to relocate: Yes (possibly need work permit)
      Technologies: Deep Learning, Machine Learning, Python, PyTorch, Tensorflow, DyNet, Gensim, scikit-learn etc.
      Résumé/CV: upon request.
      Email: mcg.ml@protonmail.com
    

I am looking for Machine Learning engineer/Data Scientist position. 2 years of
experience in machine learning and 2+ years of software engineering. I am
currently working as machine learning engineer and I am a master student.
Experienced with understand business problem, research, prototype and deploy
to production state-of-the-art deep learning models. Mostly working on text
analytics (sentiment, topic etc.) but also structural data and image. I am a
bridge with researchers and programmers.

------
maccha
Location: Seattle

Remote: Not at this time

Willing to relocate: Sure, especially to the East coast

Technologies: React, C++/CX, XAML, Python

Résumé/CV: Available upon request

Email: illymaccha@gmail.com

I've been working in the industry for about a year now on operating system
interfaces, with a special focus on development for accessibility. I'm a
recent grad with a degree in computer science and creative writing.

I'm passionate about developing with a focus on end-user experience; I like to
think of user experiences more holistically than just thinking in terms of
design.

I'd like to go somewhere where I can grow both as a software developer and as
a product developer; I want to work on a team where design, product, data, and
development all communicate heavily and work together. If that describes your
team, and you're looking for an engineer eager to grow and contribute, let's
get in touch!

------
not_a_throwaway
Hey, I just got my bachelor of mathematics but I have a year of work
experience with Django Rest Framework and React. Free time programming is
mostly Haskell or messing with my OS, for challenges I normally grab Python.
Totally technology agnostic, looking for a junior role, I am an encyclopedia
of computer science concepts and am eager to work on something to get more
experience behind the keyboard. Please give me that opportunity!

    
    
        Location: Berlin, Germany
        Remote: Okay but prefer not (I'd prefer to show up somewhere everyday)
        Willing to relocate: Not to the USA but anywhere else.
        Technologies: Functional Programming, NixOS, I have some experience with too many things but since I'm young no expertise.
        Resume: On request
        Email: ilmu AT rishi DOT is

------
javcasas
Location: Quito, Ecuador (GMT-5)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: For the right opportunity

Technologies: Fullstack Web Typed Functional Programming (Haskell, PureScript,
React/Redux, TypeScript, JavaScript), Python/Django Web Development,
PostgreSQL, DevOps (CircleCI, GitlabCI, Docker, docker-compose, Ansible)

Résumé/CV:
[http://www.javiercasas.com/CV.pdf](http://www.javiercasas.com/CV.pdf)

Email: javcasas@gmail.com

Website: [http://www.javiercasas.com](http://www.javiercasas.com)

Github: [https://github.com/javcasas/](https://github.com/javcasas/)

Software engineer with a background on web development and embedded systems.

Looking for a contract in Finance and/or Fullstack Functional Programming.

Always learning, able to work on tight deadlines, low overhead, high
throughput.

------
felipemnoa

      Location: NYC / New York
    
      Remote: No
    
      Willing to relocate: No
    
      Technologies: Java, C, Objective-C, Android, 
                
                    iOS, SQL, some C++, database design, 
    
                    Xcode, Android Studio, Eclipse
    
    
      Résumé/CV: On Request
    
      Email: felipemnoa at yahoo.com
    
      Education: BS in EE, MS In Computer Science
    
      
    

Only interested on temporary work. Can work on anything that requires coding.
i.e. If you need someone to help you finish (or debug) your iPhone, Android or
web application I'm your guy.

Check out my youtube channel to know what I've been up to and to get an idea
of what I do:

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCz7O-PO2Atvw0lvYyrqxvJQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCz7O-PO2Atvw0lvYyrqxvJQ)

------
tuckpuck
Location: Boulder, Colorado

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: For the right opportunity

Technologies: JS/ES6, SASS/CSS, React, GitHub, WordPress, PHP, Bootstrap,
Responsive Web Development

Résumé/CV: See Linkedin and my web portfolio.

Email: tuckertriggs(at)gmail.com

Website: [https://tuckertriggs.com](https://tuckertriggs.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/tuckertriggs](https://linkedin.com/in/tuckertriggs)

Github: [https://github.com/tuckpuck](https://github.com/tuckpuck)

Front-End web developer specializing in using modern web tools to build user-
focused websites and web applications. I have very strong web fundamentals and
a versatile skill set. Experienced with working remotely and collaboratively.
Problem solver looking for new challenges.

------
quantummkv
Location: Pune, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Possibly, if the offer is good

Technologies: (Web Development) PHP, Laravel, React, Typescript, Electron,
Linux System Administration, DevOps, Ruby on Rails, Nodejs, C#/WPF, Web
Automation.

Résumé/CV: Please email me

Email: taraksharma17[at]outlook.com

Linkedin :
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/taraksharma/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/taraksharma/)

Github : [https://github.com/quantumkv](https://github.com/quantumkv)

I have a year of experience in full-stack development in PHP and Laravel. I
also have a year of experience in DevOps and Linux System Administration. I
have open source work in React and Typescript with a project in Ruby on Rails
in the works. I am interested in either full-stack or front-end development
full-time role.

------
ypkuby
Hey all, I'm a Senior SW Engineer with 10+ years of professional experience. I
love to code, and build reliable products and services. With a mixed bag of
skills, I've tuned my experience mainly to the Web, Backend (primarily PHP,
Python, Go), and system administration side. Well-versed in DevOps/System
Administration, in my free time you can find me managing my own lab and
colocations, have numerous years on the server end of things. I love
tinkering, breaking, and fixing (not in that order). Let's get in touch!

Location: Ottawa, ON, Canada

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: Within Canada

Technologies: All things web (HTML/CSS/JS & frameworks like React, Vue), PHP,
Python, C++, Typescript, Go.

Email: mike@kuby.ca

Resume/CV: Please email mike@kuby.ca for entire CV.

Blog: [https://kuby.ca/](https://kuby.ca/)

------
mud_dauber
Location: Austin

Remote: if needed

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: semiconductors, Rails, Python, a little Elixir

Resume:
[https://LinkedIn.com/in/brianpiercy](https://LinkedIn.com/in/brianpiercy),
bjpcjp.github.io

Email: bjpcjp@gmail.com

4-time product manager, 3-time R&D projects manager. I’ve usually built my own
tools.

------
valzevul
Hi, I am an iOS developer who is pretty dispassionate when it comes to writing
code and yet is a huge fan of the whole Apple ecosystem, so I talk at the
events here and there. Can help you with release pipelines, automation of
CI/CD flows, solid app's architecture or just bring your iOS team to the next
level (or help building it from scratch), so essentially looking for a more
senior position.

Location: London, United Kingdom (on sponsored visa)

Remote: Only if part-time / contract

Willing to relocate: Yes, within the country

Technologies: All things iOS, though used to be both backend (python, Django,
etc) and web-developer so have no problems with finding the common denominator
when interacting with other teams.

Résumé/CV: [https://drobinin.com/](https://drobinin.com/)

Email: offers@drobinin.com

------
danimanzotti
Location: Argentina

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies/Skills: UI and UX Design. HTML & CSS. Wireframing, Prototyping,
Usability Testing. Sketch, InVision, Overflow, Zeplin, Creative Suite.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/danielamanzotti/?locale=en_US](https://www.linkedin.com/in/danielamanzotti/?locale=en_US)

Email: daniela.manzotti@gmail.com

I’m a versatile designer that can tackle many needs. I’ve specialized in UI/UX
Design in the last years by designing responsive websites, mobile apps, and
even ATMs with a user-centered and iterative approach, but my background as a
Graphic Designer has given me experience with branding identity and marketing
collateral as well.

I have previous experience working remotely and autonomously. If you want to
see some of my work, contact me!

------
aleku
Location: South Africa (with work rights for Australia)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: DevOps, Linux system admin, Network Admin, AWS, Private Clouds,
Automation

Resume/CV: Available on request

Email: alex at infraops.io

Looking for a role with DevOps teams or Infrastructure teams, also willing to
the employee 01 in DevOps/Infrastructure teams. I feel motivated by solving
infrastructure challenges and architecting solutions that meet clients needs.
My background is strong on the infrastructure ops side and having lead
multiple infrastructure teams in the past. Currently working with dev team as
ops drop in supporting infrastructure architecting, provisioning and getting
software out the door to our clients. Located in South Africa, but soon moving
to Australia. Working remote or with a company in Australia would be a huge
plus to my prospects.

------
ckaygusu
Location: Miami, FL

Remote: No (explained below).

Willing to relocate: Yes, anywhere within US or EU.

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1KNzEBRkyzImz-4vPTBQB9zyWbJ...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1KNzEBRkyzImz-4vPTBQB9zyWbJn3E_JR)

Email: cngkaygusuz at google's mail

About me: I started meddling with Python practically the moment I decided
software engineering will be my career path, and have been using it for wildly
different things for 9 years. I started working professionally in 2013 as a
backend/devops engineer, and my skillset is tuned for that role: RESTful API
and relational database design, Linux system administration, git, quality
assurance, distributed systems, software testing... I think you get the
picture. My forte is Python, but I've also professionally written Java and
Golang code, and I'm quite confident as long as the language is imperative and
its lineage can be traced back to C, I won't have any issues with the
programming language.

I went back to school for my master's degree to scratch my research itch,
which was successful in doing so as I've published 2 papers and have a pending
patent application. In the due process, I've picked up data analysis and
computer security skills. Now I'm about to graduate, I'd like to specialize in
either backend/distributed systems, data science, computer security or any
combination of those. I require no training to be productive for backend
roles.

Why no remote? I am about to graduate with my master's degree, and my next job
will be the first one after two years of lab work. I would like to live within
an office environment for a while to hasten my transition from academia to
industry. In addition to that, nearly throughout my whole career, I've worked
remotely. While not having to commute every day definitely has its perks, I
consider myself an extrovert and enjoy social interaction, and right now I
feel commute is a justifiable cost for that.

------
sinisamikulic
Web application engineer and consultant with 7 years of experience focused on
highly successful and fast-growing startups across San Francisco and Berlin
([https://sinisamikulic.com/case-studies](https://sinisamikulic.com/case-
studies)). Looking for full time engagement to help build your product.

\---

Location: Zagreb, Croatia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript (React, Redux, TypeScript, Node.js, Webpack),
GraphQL, Ruby/Rails

Website: [https://sinisamikulic.com](https://sinisamikulic.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/sinisamikulic](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sinisamikulic)

Email: contact@sinisamikulic.com

\---

A sample project I co-founded — [https://movieo.me/](https://movieo.me/)

------
dave_sullivan
Location: Valencia, Spain

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: machine learning (tensorflow, keras, pytorch), web development
(python, django, react), CRM/operations (salesforce.com), infrastructure
(docker, selenium, dev ops), game development (UE4, zbrush, 3ds max)

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/davebsullivan](https://www.linkedin.com/in/davebsullivan)

Email: dave.brian.sullivan@gmail.com

I am a polyglot software engineer with broad industry exposure and a strong
focus on bringing value to projects quickly. After nearly 10 years working
with and starting companies in the San Francisco Bay Area, I moved to Spain to
work remotely with clients. If you have an interesting project involving
machine learning, web development, or business process automation, I’d love to
hear from you.

------
jontonti
Location: Salinas, CA

Remote: Yes, several years experience.

Willing to relocate: Yes, but remote preferred.

Technologies: JavaScript ES6+, React, Redux, Node, Google Cloud, Firebase,
RoR, HTML, CSS, etc.

Résumé/CV:
[https://jtontiwith.github.io/portfolio/](https://jtontiwith.github.io/portfolio/)

Email: jtonti@gmail.com

I also have breadth of experience (I've worked in construction, as a mechanic,
corporate marketing, business valuation, project mgmt, failed a startup, and
more.) I know most people view that negatively, but there might be a few
people out there that recognize it helps you navigate complex environments
that aren't straight forward. In other words, I could be a good startup
warrior, not just a coder <-although that's what I'd like to do primarily.
Thanks.

------
AndroidJedi
Location: California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Android Development, Object Oriented Development, Android SDK,
Android Studio, Eclipse IDE, ADB, Java, C/C++, SQLite, XML, HTML, CSS, Git and
Linux.

I develop Android apps for phones and tablets. I have published apps in the
Google Play store. I have full life cycle software development experience,
including: product concept development, product design, project planning,
research and development, algorithm development, programming, testing,
debugging, publishing apps to the Google Play store and app maintenance.

Email and Resume/CV:
[http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html](http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html)

Website: [http://compxpressinc.com](http://compxpressinc.com)

------
perryrjohnson7
Role: Data Scientist

Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Flask, Machine Learning Libraries (NumPy, Scikit-learn,
Pandas, Turi Create), MongoDB, SQL, HTML, CSS and Google Cloud Platform

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/perryrjohnson/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/perryrjohnson/)

Personal site: [http://perryrjohnson.com](http://perryrjohnson.com)

Email: perryrjohnson7@gmail.com

I'm a data scientist with experience in quantitative finance, and working with
early stage tech companies. I am passionate about leveraging machine learning
to solve meaningful problems.

Here are a few of my recently published projects:
[https://medium.com/@perryrjohnson7](https://medium.com/@perryrjohnson7)

------
rafael-rinaldi

      Location: New York, NY
      Remote: Ok  
      Willing to relocate: Not at the moment  
      Résumé/CV: Upon request
    

Over a decade of experience building digital products. I’m a juror at The FWA
and also had experience as an instructor for React's Nanodegree program for
Udacity.

I’m available for part-time freelance work; project-based or
mentorship/consultancy opportunities.

Some of my recent client work features Apple, Epic Games, Oscar Health and
T‑Mobile.

Technology I use the most these days are React/React Native, Electron,
TypeScript, GraphQL, Node.js and AWS. I also have experience with Clojure and
am very interested in distributed systems.

Email, GitHub and more information available on my website:
[https://rinaldi.io](https://rinaldi.io)

------
svpdw
Location: Boston

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes. Especially interested in Denver/Boulder area. Would
also consider NYC, Charlotte, or Chicago. No west coast cities please.

Technologies: Python(Pandas, Numpy, Scikit, Tensorflow, PyTorch, Flask, etc),
Kubernetes (Kubeflow), Docker, Seldon, Kafka, Spark, SQL (Postgres, Oracle),
NoSQL (Redis, Hive, Neo4j), AWS and GCP.

Resume/CV: isaacmg.github.io

Email: igodfried@isaac26.com

My focus is machine learning. This includes conducting exploratory data
analysis (Bokeh, Pandas), collecting/storing data (SQL, NoSQL, S3),
preprocessing data (Pandas, Spark), refactoring/training models (Tensorflow,
PyTorch, scikit, XGBoost), deploying models (Docker, Flask, Seldon, Kubeflow),
and monitoring model's performance once in production (Prometheus, Kubeflow
A/B tests, etc).

------
farmer_coder
Recently relocated to a small town in India from Bangalore to care for my
family. Lastly worked with a SV mobile finance startup as lead engineer for 6
months and previously in a YC12 cPaaS startup as a lead/manager for 2 years.
Prior spent ~12 years as lead engineer/manager for big SV payment companies.

I'm good at building APIs, webapps, mobile apps, SaaS products,
scaling/architecture and devops. I'm not so good at complex UI, ML, computer
vision, data science. I'm also good at hiring, building teams as well as
building engineering culture.

Looking for early employee/co-founder(sweat equity OK) at startups or remote
jobs.

Location: Small town, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: not immediately

Technologies: Python, Golang, Java, Postgres, React(beginner), Android,
AWS/GCP

Resume: Please email me

Email: kumaresan[dot]rajeswaran[at]gmail[dot]com

------
priya_arvind
Location : Bay Area / SFO Remote : Yes Willing to Relocate: No Technologies :
Microsoft Project/SQL/ Alteryx/Tableau/Project Managament/ UAT Coordination/
Cross-functional Team Leadership Resume/CV
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/priyadarshinis/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/priyadarshinis/)
Email : priydarshini.s@hotmail.com

In my previous roles, I took some challenging roles where I fostered a strong
stakeholder relationship, finalized requirements document, communicated
stakeholders with updates regarding the project, on board new features,
coordinated with teams to meet the timeline, drove the UAT process, and helped
with post-production support.

------
difbv
Are you looking for a Graphic Designer with a fresh but solid approach, packed
with influences from Lisbon and Tokyo, plus more than 10 years of experience
and a PhD in Design? (And that understands how Intellectual Property works
worldwide)

I'm specialized in branding, with the focus on bootstrap (effective launches
of startups) and rebranding for ROI improvement.

Location: Lisbon, Portugal (Europe)

Remote: YES!

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies:

    
    
       Sketch,
    
       Affinity Designer, 
    
       Adobe Illustrator, 
    
       Adobe Photoshop, 
    
       Affinity Photo, 
    
       Adobe InDesign, 
    
       HTML, 
    
       CSS.
    
    

Résumé/CV:

    
    
       https://bit.ly/2Ywuugi
    
       https://angel.co/denise-i-ferreira
    
       https://www.linkedin.com/in/deniseiferreira/
    
    

Email: deniseiferreira {ат} gmail.com

------
fredgrott
Location: USA-Midwest

Remote: not currently(have to relocate to broadband access)

Technologies: Android: java and kotlin, Flutter, web: html css and js

Resume CV: [https://fred.grott.gitlab.io](https://fred.grott.gitlab.io)

email: see cv

I have just recently rebooted my life as I found out I have ADHD, see:

[https://medium.com/@fredgrott/startups-what-can-adhd-
teach-y...](https://medium.com/@fredgrott/startups-what-can-adhd-teach-you-
about-ux-84efcbd8a864)

I am currently building some potential startup apps based on my ADHD
experience and I am seeking at flutter mobile opportunity with A USA based
startup. Preferably, one where I can receive startup mentoring from the co-
founders.

Demo apps being built and links are in my Cv at my small portfolio site linked
above.

------
gnaman
Location: New Delhi, India

Remote: Open to working remotely

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Angular, React, Node, SQL, Mongo, web(HTML,CSS,JS), Python, C++,
Good understanding of Blockchain protocols and experience with Smart
Contracts.

Linkedin:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/gnaman](http://www.linkedin.com/in/gnaman)

GitHub: [https://github.com/naman1-gupta/](https://github.com/naman1-gupta/)

Résumé: [http://www.namang.me/resume.pdf](http://www.namang.me/resume.pdf)

Email: me@namang.me

About Me: Full stack generalist with an inclination towards backend systems.
Strong software engineering fundamentals looking for my first break as a
professional software engineer. Graduating 2019.

------
skeletal88
I have mostly been a backend developer, but have started to do a little React
now for my current project. As a hobby I'm learning about Phoenix now, since
it seems to be an interesting framework, and it's similar to Rails that I have
used in the past. I got into C++ while working in a team for a competition
robot, I set up the software architecture and worked on really simple object
detection.

    
    
      Location: Tallinn, Estonia
      Remote: yes
      Willing to relocate: not likley
      Technologies: Python, Ruby on Rails, C++, Qt, PostgreSql, some React, 
        currently learning about Elixir and Phoenix, willing to learn other new languages, like Go or TypeScript
      Résumé/CV: Happy to email it
      Email: martmaa+hn [$@$] gmail.com

------
nthobe
Location: Los Angeles, CA

Remote: Willing to consider

Willing to relocate: Not immediately

Technologies: Python, Go, Bash, SQL, Linux, OpenBSD, AWS, GCP

Résumé/CV: [https://organizedanarchy.net/Nick_Thobe-
Resume.pdf](https://organizedanarchy.net/Nick_Thobe-Resume.pdf)

Email: hn-jobs@organizedanarchy.net

I've been working in the IT industry for 20+ years. While I've focused on
Systems / Network Administration, I've always enjoyed doing a bit of
everything, including DevOps, Full Stack Development, UX Design and Hardware
Repair / Troubleshooting.

Right now, I'm looking to get back to working on a team. I've been consulting
for a bit and, while I enjoy the variety of the work, I find myself missing
the camaraderie of being on team, working towards a common goal.

------
dichroic
Location: Norwalk, CT (New York City commute)

Remote: Maybe, but prefer direct interaction

Willing to relocate: Yes (Esp. Scottsdale, AZ or Bentonville, AR)

Skills: relations management with a strong technology foundation, project
management, communications, UX and financial systems design, equities trading
xp, licensed insurance agent

Technologies: HTML, CSS, PHP (WordPress), JS (ES6+, React/Redux, Node.js),
Python (Numpy, Pandas), OpenCV, SQL, 3D Printing, Photoshop, LAMP, Linux,
currently learning ML basics

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/billskidd](https://www.linkedin.com/in/billskidd)

Email: wpskidd@gmail.com

About: Arranging Funeral Director of 15 yrs. Dying to get back to full-time
technology immersion and looking to help teams of good people achieve great
things.

------
hormis
Location: Bangalore, India

Remote: No

Willing to Relocate: Toronto Preferred (will need work permit), otherwise
depends.

Technologies: C/C++/C#, Obj-C, Java, Swift, Android, iOS, Python, Django,
Embedded (mbedOS), AOSP HAL, others as needed

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/hormis/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/hormis/)

Email: hormis.t2512 AT gmail

13+ years of experience. Prefer roles where I can work as an Individual
Contributor, complex non UI work, using static typed languages (ask me why).

Coming off a Principal Engineer job at a startup where I built the core of
their Android, iOS and Backend. Also designed and built Bluetooth LE based
(nRF51) & USB based (Atmel SAMD21) IR devices to help control your devices,
and HAL for Android TV platform prototypes.

------
ns_1234
Location: Michigan

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript, React, Redux, Node, Express, Java, MySQL,
PostgreSQL, Mongo

Resume: Available on request

Email: nick.saxton@gmail.com

Currently working as a full stack developer enhancing and maintaining a large,
enterprise level web application. Looking to continue to grow and learn in a
challenging environment.

------
dewy
Location: Washington, DC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python (full-stack: Django, etc.; & ML/Deep learning: Python
scientific stack, PyTorch), JavaScript (Vue.js), C, C++, PostgreSQL, AWS.

Résumé/CV: PDF @ [https://drive.google.com/file/d/1IkJrJq0hpdsXG-
Dsv5iqRSK93Tl...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1IkJrJq0hpdsXG-
Dsv5iqRSK93TlYAv0Z/view?usp=sharing)

Email: dewhite4@gmail.com

8 years experience working with software development and data science/ML (+
PhD in Computational Biology)

I'm a fast learner and a hard worker. I've been working on both academic and
real world problems for the past few years, and am currently hunting for a
full-time industry.

I am open to any opportunity to work with great people on interesting
problems.

------
sixonesixo
Hi all!

i'm a senior backend dev who loves JS and loves music. i've done a lot of
things in my career, QA, mobile apps, managed people, but i've found out that
my true love is backend developing.

I'm looking for a remote job as a backend dev, preferably for a company that
develops his own products but i'm open to all remote positions.

    
    
      Location: Milan, IT
      Remote: YES!
      Willing to relocate: no
      Skills:  Backend engineering, average frontend skills, sound engineering,  netsec enthusiast
      Technologies: Nodejs, Python, NoSQL, React, Angular, Arduino/Raspberry, Processing/p5js, Threejs, Webaudio, ARKit, 
      Résumé/CV: http://sixonesixo.com/cv.pdf
      Email: marco@sixonesixo.com

------
42droids

      Location: Germany
      Remote: ONLY
      Willing to relocate: Sadly, no.
      Technologies: PHP, Drupal 7, HTML, CSS, (SASS), Javascript, (jQuery, React JS), MySQL, custom API Integrations, Stripe and other payment systems, Linux Server, UI/UX, etc.
      Résumé/CV: https://www.dropbox.com/s/uw6kl6r50pief2h/Gergely.Varga.Curriculum.Vitae.pdf?dl=0
    

Hey there, I am available for short 1-4 week contracts. I am a friendly
developer doing remote work for 10 years now. Experience in working with solo
founders or large teams. I can help with development, UI/UX, Product
development and wireframing. Drop me an email and let's discuss. Email:
g@42ds.co.uk Languages: English

------
valzam
Location: Melbourne, Australia (Have PR)

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies:

Professional Experience:

* Python

* Machine Learning/Deep Learning, Natural Language Processing

* Spark and Python data stack

* SQL and NoSQL databases

* AWS, Docker, Git, Linux

General Experience:

* Scala, Go, Javascript

* Probabilistic programming

* Distributed systems

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/valentin-
zambelli/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/valentin-zambelli/)

Email: valentin.zambelli@gmail.com

I have a MSc in Information Systems and several years experience building
machine learning services and data pipelines. My current job is in a machine
learning team at FAANG and before that several early and mid stage startups in
Berlin.

I am relocating to Melbourne for personal reasons and am looking for an
engineering focused role in a Data Science/Machine Learning team (more
Data/Software Engineer than Data Analyst).

------
wastedhours
Location: London

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: corporate marketing, employer branding, marketing strategy,
growth, hacky Ruby on Rails and API integrations for custom dashboards and
internal tools

Resume: you can email me username@gmail.com, but broadly 7+ years of marketing
experience, 10+ building hacky web application side projects, and nearly 20+
building websites.

Email: username @gmail.com

Looking for consultancy projects, part time/out of hours work, or if you have
a really flexible working environment, interested in full-time. I can hack
about with lots of different technologies if needed, from developing custom
SaaS products for an MVP in Rails, or picking up some Flutter for an app UX
experiment.

Am mainly in the employer marketing field, so if you need to attract talent,
should be a good fit.

------
dtip
Location: UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Erlang/Elixir, C/C++, Python, Golang + the usual tools

Résumé/CV: [https://oldreliable.tech](https://oldreliable.tech)

Email: hn-hired-july2019@oldreliable.tech

\---

I'm a technical consultant and software developer specialising in data-
intensive systems and data processing libraries. I've delivered work for large
inter-governmental organisations and early-stage startups.

Recently I've been putting together a small team to take on larger projects.

We build fault-tolerant, high-uptime, concurrent, distributed systems. We
build libraries to clean and transform messy real-world data to get it ready
for analysis. We don't mind getting our hands dirty with legacy code.

Open to contract roles only.

There are testimonials and descriptions of past work on our website.

------
wildlingjill

        Location: San Jose/San Francisco Bay Area
        Remote: If necessary
        Willing to relocate: No
        Technologies: React, ES6, Node, HTML/CSS, Gatsby, Next.js, Jest
        Résumé/CV: http://jillcrobinson.com/static/docs/JillRobinsonResumeMar2019.pdf / http://jillcrobinson.com
        Email: contact@jillcrobinson.com
    

I'm a full-stack/front-end JavaScript developer living in the South SF Bay
area. I have around 3 years of experience and I'm looking for new
opportunities with room for growth and learning new technologies. I'm also
interested in UI/UX and design work, although my experience is more on the
technical side. Thanks!

------
fzo
Current Location: Miami Beach, Florida

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (USA/EU Passports)

Technologies: Extensive, listed below

Email: franco àt rainuzzo dòt com

Fully bilingual (English & Spanish)

Exp:

* Languages: Python, Javascript, jQuery, PHP, SQL, C#, Linux/Unix shell scripts

* Tech: Apache, ngnix, AWS [EC2, S3], various analytics/tracking solutions, Wordpress, basic web such as HTML5, CSS3, etc., ..

* Marketing: Ops Director, Consultant, creation of ad creatives, Ad/Media Buying Campaigns (Google AdWords, Facebook Ads, OutBrain, etc), and the creation of traffic sources, leads and sales

* Web/Mobile security: Reconnaissance, Scanning and Enumeration, Gaining Access, Escalation of Privileges & Maintaining Access, Offline based penetration testing (red & blue team)

About:

* Commenced with a background in marketing by learning the principles from my father who was the previous owner of DDB Argentina ($35 million/yr in billings by 1999 from clients such as Clorox, American Airlines, Johnson & Johnson, Compaq, Michelin, Mitsubishi, Danone, Ekono, Panasonic., ING, ..), and continued by progressing to affiliate marketing, learning the ropes of sales optimizations, successful product launches, tech engineering, penetration testing & website/app security, and a few other related fields.

* Ambitious, self-driven, young individual with an entrepreneurial spirit. A fast learner eager to apply new technologies and looking forward to apply my advanced problem-solving skills to a new set of projects. I've been a developer for over 5 years, and have been involved with Offline & Internet Marketing for nearly a decade. Carrying a passion for technology, ideally pursuing the ability to work on projects that will facilitate the communications and ease of interactions across people globally. Immensely resourceful, innovative, flexible and dedicated.

* Ready to learn new stacks and technologies

------
gehel
Software engineer, currently SRE at Enedis (France electricity distributor).
I'm actively looking for a job where I could work on something related to
networks/3D printing/CNC (all strong interests of mine).

    
    
      Location: Lyon, France
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes, would love to work in NYC. 
      Technologies: Golang, Kubernetes and Openshift (Docker), Java if needed, and a lot more (I'm a generalist, and I want to keep learning about pretty much everything). 
      CV: Will be happy to mail it.
      Email: lucas.galton@gmail.com
    

Also, I have a strong knowledge in network (L2/L3, Cisco ACI SDN, OpenVSwitch
...), at least for someone who isn't a network engineer.

------
oliv__
UI Designer, web developer and former startup founder with over 6 years of
experience.

I hand code my designs straight in the browser, and am also comfortable with
Node.js and Python backend development. My developer hat means that I
understand technical constraints when designing. My founder experience means
that I understand the business orientation and constraints of a project.

Looking for web apps in need of fresh UIs or napkin ideas in need of MVPs.

\---

Location: NYC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Html/CSS, jQuery, Node.js, Django/Python, Postgresql,
ElasticSearch, Nginx

Website: [https://olivierbreton.me](https://olivierbreton.me)

Email: olivier@olivierbreton.me

\---

A startup I founded, designed, and built from scratch —
[https://mktfashion.com](https://mktfashion.com)

------
mindsuck

      Location: Buenos Aires, Argentina
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Ruby/Rails and React/Node.js are the ones I've used most recently
      Résumé/CV: https://pirata.ninja/resume.pdf
      Email: carlos.monti@gmail.com
    

I don't want to clutter this too much with buzzwords or stuff I haven't
touched for a while.

I've got plenty of experience in backend systems but I've been working on more
user-facing stuff lately and I'm really enjoying that.

There's more details in my CV with links to the stuff that's publicly
available.

I'm looking for jobs with relocation to Europe or anything remote that'll
allow me to work from Europe, I'm an EU citizen.

------
DinkleDonger
Location: Washington, DC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Recent Languages: Python/C++ || Machine/Deep/Reinforcement
Learning: Numpy/Scipy/Pandas/Sklearn, Keras/PyTorch, DGL, OpenAI Gym ||
Elementary NLP/CV: OpenCV/Pillow, AllenNLP/NLTK, Transformer-based
architectures (BERT, GPT-2, etc).

Résumé/CV: Available on request

Email: rmacias3@protonmail.com

~1 year full time experience + double major in CS (AI/Modeling & Simulation
focus) and Math (Pure math focus) from top 5 program in the US + 1.5 years
internship experience + 1 year research experience.

I've built several end-to-end advanced AI systems, and love the math behind it
all. I'm able to take on entire projects by myself and bring out the best in
others in team settings.

------
ryanmjacobs
Location: Toronto

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Kubernetes, BASH, C, Ruby, R, JavaScript, Node.js, React.js,
Embedded Systems and Circuit Design

Résumé/CV: [https://notryan.com/resume](https://notryan.com/resume)

Email: ryan@rmj.us

Notable Projects: [https://webfpga.io](https://webfpga.io),
[https://github.com/ryanmjacobs/c](https://github.com/ryanmjacobs/c)

Right now, I'm working a 12-hour-week management gig, leading 3 software
developers in creating a product:
[https://eternalist.io](https://eternalist.io). But I could always use more
hours and work on interesting projects.

------
rsre

      Location: Madrid, Spain
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes, worldwide
      Technologies: C, Python, PHP, Docker, Azure, Serverless, EagleCAD, Altium Designer, Autodesk Inventor
      Résumé/CV: http://ricardosa.nz/cv/CV_RICARDO_SANZ_2019.pdf
      Email: me@ricardosa.nz
    

Hi, I'm an electronics guy shifted a (little) bit to the software world. I
consider myself a fast learner and I put that ability to use whenever and
wherever I can. I'm willing to relocate worldwide and I'm ready for any
adventure. I love designing and building stuff.

Previous job was at a startup designing and building an IoT product for rental
and real state in Spain.

I'm willing to hear and discuss any offers.

------
Cenk

        Location: Europe 
        Remote: Yep
        Willing to relocate: Yes
        Skills: Product Management, UX + UI, HTML, CSS, some JS, some PHP, Wordpress, SEO, growth
        Résumé/CV: https://cenk.co/CV.pdf
        Email: work@cenk.co
    

Worked at a YC startup in Stockholm for two years as Head of Digital (small
team, so product management combined with hands-on frontend work). I went
full-time on my own project in the edtech space this January. Citationsy is a
reference management app with 140K users. While being indie is fun and
profitable, I’d like to expand on my product management skills and work for a
larger company. Ideally located in London but I’m pretty flexible.

~~~
carlmungz
Hey Cenk, just dropped you an email regarding a role at
[https://limejump.com](https://limejump.com). I work on the frontend team and
we are looking for a product manager. Looking forward to speaking with you.

------
azdv
Location: EU (changes frequently)

Remote: Yes !

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies:

* Crypto/Blockchain - building Crypto infrastructure (multiple Blockchains), customized libraries and APIs, as well as front-end (MetaMask) solutions - Highly motivated to continue working with this.

* NodeJS/Meteor/SailsJS

* Serverless (going heavy on that one)

* Cloud technologies (AWS/Azure/GCP)

* Wordpress/CodeIgniter/Yii/Drupal (Components, Hacks, Themes) - less motivated, unless truly cutting edge (or WP VIP projects)

* CI & Unit testing - Jenkins, Mocha & Karma for JS, Toast for PHP, as well as Selenium

* Django (general Python too) - to a lesser extent

Resume: Upon request

Email: dev (at) azdv.co

Looking for Challenging projects. Most recently worked extensively with
Serverless & AWS APIs, building cloud-related prototypes, before that worked
as an AngularJS specialist

------
ggoss
Location: USA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Preferred; US only

Technologies:

• Rapid-prototyping of electro-mechanical systems

• 3D-printing (Cartesian, Delta), metalworking, woodworking, and machining
(mill, lathe, etc)

• Mechanical 3D Modeling (PTC Creo, OpenSCAD)

• Electronic design & EDA (KiCAD)

• Prototyping using off-the-shelf electronic development platforms and custom
hardware, and a range of sensor and actuator modalities

• Python (Numpy, Pytorch, Jupyter, Tensorflow, OpenCV)

• MATLAB

• Embedded C/C++ (primarily on Atmel and ARM microcontrollers)

• Desktop and embedded Linux (primarily on Ubuntu and Debian-based
distributions like Armbian)

Résumé/CV:
[https://garrettgoss.com/resume.html](https://garrettgoss.com/resume.html)

Blog/Portfolio: [https://garrettgoss.com](https://garrettgoss.com)

Email: garrettgoss at gmail

------
kamil_rafikov
Location: Russia

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: to be discussed (flexible hours and really great office
are required in such case)

Technologies: I’m specialized in development and management of large complex
web-based projects (on LAMP(PHP)/Yii/Symfony/React stack) with a size of
several hundreds functional components. This experience includes active work
with large poorly documented code bases created by other developers. Other
half of my background consists of self-financed self-studies in social
sciences, biology, and arts.

Resume/CV: [http://kamil-rafik.com/docs/Kamil-Rafikov-2019.pdf](http://kamil-
rafik.com/docs/Kamil-Rafikov-2019.pdf)

Email: mailbox@kamil-rafik.com

------
dheerosaur
Location: New York, H-1B Visa

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript, Python, React, Vue, Django, Postgres, Redis,
ElasticSearch, MongoDB, AWS, Google Cloud

Résumé/CV: [http://dheerajs.com/files/Resume-Dheeraj-
Sayala.pdf](http://dheerajs.com/files/Resume-Dheeraj-Sayala.pdf)

Email: dheerosaur@gmail.com

I'm a full-stack developer working for a company building web applications for
local government agencies. I've been working in small teams of two or three.
So, I either take the solo frontend or backend roles. This doesn't help the
team grow as individuals and explore interesting stuff together. I am looking
to join bigger teams and solve bigger and better problems.

------
ronbeltran
Location: Manila, Philippines

Remote: Preferably

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: (Web Development) Python, Django, DRF, Postgres, Nginx,
Gunicorn, Ubuntu, Heroku, AWS

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1JygA7BeURmGs9UCHJiKYck3gs4B...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1JygA7BeURmGs9UCHJiKYck3gs4BV7EsW/view?usp=sharing)

Email: rbbeltran[dot]09[at]gmail.com

Looking for short-term or long-term opportunities with python projects.

Linkedin :
[https://ph.linkedin.com/in/ronbeltran](https://ph.linkedin.com/in/ronbeltran)

Github : [https://github.com/ronbeltran](https://github.com/ronbeltran)

------
emdagon
+15 years of Software Development experience, with focus on architecture and
server-side systems. I have enjoyed working with a wide selection of
technologies, and have been building and leading engineering teams the last 9
years. I'm used to work with startups (including YC alumni).

    
    
      Location: Chile & Argentina
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Maybe
      Technologies: Python, Javascript (NodeJS), React
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/emdagon/
      Email: emdagon@gmail.com
    

Thinking about scaling your team in South America? Let's talk! I have done
that a couple of times! (by two orders of magnitude).

Thanks for reading!

------
wh3pzc7eqrx
Location: SoCal

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes; if so, preferably to CH or Berlin, DE

Technologies: C++; Python; Scala; bash; embedded C; PHP; MariaDB SQL; yacc;
bison; Verilog; Chisel; SAT, SMT, QBF-SAT, variants and application; Quartus;
ISE (but not Vivado); DesignCompiler; Innovus

Résumé: Upon request

Email: wh3pzc7eqrx .at. riseup .dot. net

I am a life-long hacker with extremely broad interests spanning hardware
design, verification, and optimization; privacy, anonymity, and information
security; full stack web development; and much more. Despite the extreme
breadth of my interests, I also like to go deep: I did my PhD in Computer
Science at EPFL.

If you have an interesting project and are looking for a Jack of all trades
who's also a master of some: Let's talk.

------
hereonbusiness

      Location: EU (Croatia)
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: yes
      Technologies: Backend/DevOps, AWS, Linux, Elixir/Phoenix, NodeJs, SQL, PostgreSQL, Serverless, CI/CD, Docker, Git
      Résumé/CV: https://bit.ly/2GTMD34 (in) (for a CV please contact me  gpedic<at>gmail.com)
    

I have 8+ years of experience on Backend and DevOps and have been working
remotely with distributed teams for the past 3 years including for a YC backed
startup. I would love to continue working with Elixir as I've had a very good
experience building product with it for almost 2 years now.

Fields of interest: fin-tech, productivity, informatization, crypto

------
bitshiffed

      Location: KS, USA
      Remote: yes
      Willing to relocate: yes, depending on location
      Technologies: JavaScript, Ruby, C, C#, ...
      Résumé/CV: https://docs.google.com/document/d/194yDEIJnUkRpbqsCuBPQC_eS2_ZIqpomGb8TWYZ4lFo
      Email: dillon.aumiller@gmail.com
    

10+ years experience developing. Open to working onsite or remote (have been
working remote 4+ years). Focused on React and Angular in current position
(web frontend lead); also love working low-level/embedded/C.

Most industry experience has been around online finance. I'm also interested
in working on developer tools, internal tools, or anything with
software+hardware.

------
juskrey
Location: Europe/Ukraine

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Clojure, ClojureScript, Datomic, Java, Python, AWS, NixOS,
Wolfram, Mathematica, backend, frontend, fullstack. Open to new tech,
especially functional.

Résumé/CV: via email

Email: stan@immute.co

Site: [https://immute.co](https://immute.co)

-

Experience 18 years so far in financial, maritime, media, social, gamedev,
CRM, online marketplaces, cryptocurrency/blockchain exchanges.

Classic vertical apps, distributed messaging and streaming systems,
microservices.

Originally from Ukraine, I am now roaming mostly in Europe and doing heavy
full stack lifting as a contractor. Currently open to part, full time projects
and serious gigs. Potentially open to temporary relocation for right type of
the project.

------
lucastamoios
Location: Brazil, Montes Claros

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, Docker, Postgresql, Redis, Tensorflow, knowledge
building RESTful APIs, web crawlers and ETL.

Résumé/CV: Upon request

Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/lucas-almeida-
aguiar-878ab898/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/lucas-almeida-aguiar-878ab898/)

Site: [http://lucastamoios.com](http://lucastamoios.com)

Email: lucas.tamoios@gmail.com

About me: I am a backend developer skilled in Python and Django, specialized
in building web crawlers and APIs. I am always trying to improve and also
studying many distinct fields, but especially programming, mathematics, and
philosophy.

------
tracker1
Location: Phoenix, AZ, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not currently

Technologies: JavaScript, Node, React, Redux, Material UI, Koa, Express, SQL,
ElasticSearch, MongoDB, Cassandra, Docker, Kubernetes, ... Go, Rust

Resume:
[https://github.com/tracker1/resume](https://github.com/tracker1/resume) \--
Working on a rewrite...

Email: hn-hiring@tracker1.dev

Would like to continue with full stack, front end or more time in DevOps work.
I've also been learning Rust and very interested in expanding in that area.
I'm a JavaScript advocate and really enjoy JS and Node development and
productivity. I've also worked with the MS stack with C# from when it was ASP+
through .Net Core 3

------
subu1729

      Location:INDIA/Bangalore
    
      Remote:Yes
    
      Willing to relocate:Not immediately
    
      Technologies:Python, golang and c. Azure
    
      Résumé/CV:https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ONNNO8EzMklrQ6UPfRl1QXo3i_OjjrFD
    
      Email:subramanivmk(at)gmail.com
    

Hi I'm subramanian, I'm at my early stage of my career working in embedded
domain, now want to get into backend engineering after getting a taste of it.
I'm willing to learn any new technology/framework/stack/language. Would love
to learn a lot from experienced devs and create exciting new things.
Interested in the intersection on hardware and software.

------
elliotec
Location: Salt Lake City, Utah, USA

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: NO

Technologies: JavaScript, TypeScript, Node, React, GraphQL, Engineering
management

Résumé/CV:
[https://elliotec.com/images/MichaelElliottResumeJune2019.pdf](https://elliotec.com/images/MichaelElliottResumeJune2019.pdf)

Email: me@elliotec.com

Website: [https://elliotec.com](https://elliotec.com)

Linkedin: [https://linkedin.com/in/elliotec](https://linkedin.com/in/elliotec)

I'm looking to apply my skills as a technical engineering manager at a company
with plans to grow. I'm also open to engineering IC roles depending on the
company.

------
dylrich
Location: Minneapolis, MN

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: I am willing to consider a few other places in the U.S.
or Canada - I strongly prefer remote

Technologies: Go, Python, JavaScript, PostgreSQL, Redis, Kafka, Elasticsearch,
GIS

Website: [https://dylrich.com](https://dylrich.com)

Email: dylan[at]neatmaps.com

Resume: Available on request

I am looking for a position primarily writing Go, but I am certainly willing
to work with other languages -- Python, Rust, or Elixir would be great. I have
extensive experience in geospatial, GIS and mapping technologies from frontend
to backend. I currently handle productionizing data science products,
including machine learning models and complex data aggregations, for a SaaS
product.

------
glenvdb
Location: Brisbane, Australia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not at the moment

Technologies: Python (but happy to use any language suitable for the job),
data processing/analysis, CLI on Linux/Unix/Mac, HPC resource management and
scheduling environments such as PBS and Slurm, basic HTML/CSS/SQL

Résumé/CV:
[https://glenvdb.com/Glen_van_den_Bergen_Academic_CV_pre.pdf](https://glenvdb.com/Glen_van_den_Bergen_Academic_CV_pre.pdf)

Email: See CV or footer of my website:
[https://glenvdb.com](https://glenvdb.com)

I'm finishing up my PhD at the end of this year and keeping my ear to the
ground about job opportunities.

------
inamberclad
Location: SF Bay Area

Remote: Sure

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C, C++, Rust, Ada, Java, Ruby, etc. Electrical design in KiCad,
general metalworking, spacecraft design, aerodynamics/orbital mechanics, and
so on. Familiar with embedded programming, controls, some robotics and other
things. I've been getting into CoreFlight recently. Lots of Linux experience,
particularly on the deeper ends of the stack.

Resume (PDF):
[https://jkillelea.github.io/assets/Jacob%20Killelea%20Resume...](https://jkillelea.github.io/assets/Jacob%20Killelea%20Resume.pdf)

Email: jkillelea [at] protonmail [dot] ch

General purpose engineer, getting out of school and looking into related jobs.

------
thedos
I’m a passionate software developer, thrilled by cutting-edge technologies and
obsessed by internals. I’m addicted to hard challenges, I love learning new
stuff and share knowledge with others, experimenting whenever possible
embracing a fail fast / recover quickly approach. I’m obsessed with
Kubernetes, microservices, event driven architectures, Kafka and NoSQL
datastores. We should strive to automate everything, stream everything and be
eventually consistent .

Location: Italy Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies: K8S, Docker,
Go, Ansible, Python, Java, Kafka, HBase Résumé/CV: upon request by email
Email: username [at] terminus.space

------
denisstepanov
Senior Java Developer looking for full-remote projects, preferably small
distributed teams developing Java-based microservices. I have 12+ years
experience of Java development in FinTech, Telco, and BigData projects.

    
    
      Location: Prague, Czech Republic EU
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Microservice architecture; Java/Spring/Spring Cloud/Hibernate/Micronaut; Messaging/RabbitMQ/REST/GraphQL; 
      TypeScript/Angular; Gradle/Docker/AWS/Infra
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/dstepanov/
      Email: denis.stepanov @ gmail.com

------
david_ben
Location: Europe

    
    
        Remote: Yes
    
        Willing to relocate: No
    
        Skills: Devops, AWS, Docker, Python, C, embedded, ROS, QA, Yocto, Linux
    
        Résumé/CV: https://bensoussan.xyz
    
        Email: david@bensoussan.xyz
    

Hi, I'm David, I worked for 4 years in an industrial environment, customer and
product driven dealing with mobile robotics, robotic arms, embedded
controllers. I did many POC for different projects involving software
development, devops from scratch and QA (requirement management, test
infrastructure and tests writing). Worked also as a freelancer for more than a
year on devops and embedded remotely.

------
azhu
Lead web generalist with heavy UI expertise. Specialize in facilitating group
interaction such that individuals are happier, work happens smoother, and
everyone and everything continually improves. Am young and able to smoothly
code switch between casual millennial-friendly chitchat and board meeting
appropriate language. Plethora of other cross-disciplinary skills common to
early stage startup environments. UX design, product, etc.

\- Location: Austin, TX

\- Remote: sure

\- Willing to relocate: yes

\- Technologies: web UI and javascript for the most part, Data Science B.S.

\- Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/a-zhu](https://www.linkedin.com/in/a-zhu)

\- Email: adam@adam.zhu

------
desaiguddu
Location: India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (Singapore)

Technologies: Swift, Objective-C, React Native, ReactJS, Redux, Laravel, PHP,
NodeJS, Flutter, GatsbyJS, MongoDB, PostgreSQL

Skills: Web Frontend, Mobile Frontend & Backend with NodeJS/Laravel

Resume: On Request

Portfolio: [https://www.mobilefirst.in](https://www.mobilefirst.in)

Email: arpan [at] mobilefirsthq [dot] com

I have over 9 years of experience working as a freelance Software Developer
and Architect on enterprise & consumer applications. I'm looking for a new
freelance contract opportunity where I can provide the value of my expertise.
My expertise is mobile (iOS & Android), Web (Node, MongoDB, Laravel, ReactJS).

------
argo_
I've been working on my own startup for the last three years trying to achieve
product market fit, I'm now looking for a position on a bigger company as a
Data Scientist or Machine Learning Engineer.

    
    
      Role: Data Scientist
      Location: Florianópolis, Brazil
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python, R, Matlab, JavaScript, Node.js, PHP, SQL, MySQL, NoSQL/MongoDB, Hadoop/Spark, Linux, Git, Cloud Computing, PowerBI, Tableau, Tensorflow, Keras, Scikit Learn.
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/pedro-almeida-93691a2a/
      Email: pbuenoalmeida @ gmail.com

------
scjackson

      Location: Bay Area
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes (In and around the Bay)
      Technologies: Javascript, Java, Python, Tensorflow, Pandas, Unix/Linux, Numpy, Scipy, HTML, CSS, Selenium
      Résumé/CV: https://schuyler-jackson.github.io/cv/
      Email: spikej50[at]gmail[dot]com
    

Hi, I graduated from UC Berkeley in the Dec. and just finished studying ML
with Google engineers. Looking for full time work in data science or data
engineering, preferably in finance or real estate focused markets, but happy
to help solve difficult problems in all industries. Let's talk about how I can
help.

------
Fried_Nietzsche
I'm a recent university graduate with over two years of internship experience.
My internship consisted of developing an embedded system in C++. I have
several projects that helped expose me to various web development
technologies.

Location: San Jose, CA Remote: No Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies:
Python, C++, JavaScript, Elixir, SQL, NodeJs, ReactJS, OOP Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Q37hEKqecYws7eROWpLkh7nu...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Q37hEKqecYws7eROWpLkh7nu1cPmJyw4F-BhAcue1C8/edit?usp=sharing)
Email: enyan94@gmail.com

------
thisismyswamp
Location: Lisbon, Portugal

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: For part of the year

Technologies: Javascript (Node.js), Go, Python, Haskell, C, Java, and more

Resume: I keep an up to date resume at Toptal:
[https://www.toptal.com/resume/marcos-
pereira](https://www.toptal.com/resume/marcos-pereira) (you don't have to hire
me through them)

Email: marcospereiradev@gmail.com

Backend developer working a lot with Node.js, but also love Python and Go.
Have worked on many projects with big companies, led small developer teams,
modernized legacy systems, and worked on a browser extension that identified
twitter bots using deep learning. Happy to try out new technologies.

------
I-M-S
Location: Toronto Canada

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Skills: Project/product/production manager with 7 years of experience managing
linear and interactive digital projects (web & mobile, audio/video, B2B/B2C)
at agencies, enterprises, and startups; PMP and Scrum master certifications

LinkedIn:
[https://ca.linkedin.com/in/imsenjanovic](https://ca.linkedin.com/in/imsenjanovic)

Email: i.m.senjanovic {} gmail

CV and portfolio: [https://www.dropbox.com/sh/i8w8bwrx8mc954n/AAAe3hhZIq-
WwsG6u...](https://www.dropbox.com/sh/i8w8bwrx8mc954n/AAAe3hhZIq-
WwsG6ut7pWnPIa?dl=0)

------
agilevic7
Location: Chennai, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies: Agile, Scrum, Kanban, XP, Jira,
Confluence,

Restyaboard, Data privacy

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/vic-
j-b1bb72188/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/vic-j-b1bb72188/)

Email: Through LinkedIn please!

Agile Coach with enterprise experience. Of late, very much attached to open
source technologies and tools:-) Hence, now prefer to work anything related to
Restyaboard (open source Trello kanban board
[https://restya.com/board](https://restya.com/board) ) and migration from any
legacy Agile tools. Remote is perfectly OK.

------
Dima85

      Location: Lviv (Ukraine)
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: PHP, Symfony, Laravel, JavaScript, Angular, Vue
      Portfolio: https://echoua.com/case-studies/
      Email: office@echoua.com
    

\---

I'm a tech lead in a software development company. My team has experience in
online retail, IoT, telecom and event ticketing software development. But now
I'm looking for new offers and engaging projects. If my experience (5+ years
back-end developing with PHP, Symfony, Laravel) doesn't appropriate to you, I
can recommend my colleagues with experience in other tech areas (JavaScript,
Vue, React).

------
ooloncoloophid
Location: UK

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: Possibly

Technologies: (solid knowledge of) Python, R, (stronger knowledge of) SPSS,
SQL, PhP, HTML, CSS. Excellent Bash/Unix skills.

Résumé: Psycholinguistics PhD graduate (computational modelling of parsing;
embodied cognition; creativity) from Russell Group UK Uni; strong
investigative scientist/researcher in quant and qual; excellent communicator
(particularly writing; am award-winning SF novelist); experience of building
full-stack solutions, and of successively leading a 20-strong academic
psychology team. Looking to develop my tech experience with interesting
projects, particularly involving ML/data science.

Email: ihocking AT gmail.com

------
professorTuring
So I think it's time for a change and new adventures. I'm looking for a Head
of Security role (CISO, CIO...) preferably out of Spain.

    
    
        Location: Spain
        Remote: No
        Willing to relocate: anywhere but USA (my s.o. can't practice medicine over there without starting from the scratch).
        Technologies: I am a Chief Information Security Officer in the financial industry with all the bells and whistles that comes with the role. 
        Résume/CV: under solicitation (reply with a comment with your e-mail/job offer link if any and I will send it to you!)
        Email: -undisclosed-
    

Thank you!

------
whytaka
I am part of a team that got recently laid off due to startup risk. I, a UX
Designer turned full stack developer, turned Product/Project Manager, would
like to find clients that are considering web and cross-platform native
application projects and need a full service team. My ambition is to find
projects that can make use of all my affected former colleagues.

Location: Montreal, QC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Senior Front-End (Vue.JS, React/React-Native, Sencha,
experimenting with Flutter and SwiftUI), Intermediate Back-End (JS
Node/Express, Python, Flask/Django)

Resume: www.noetic.co (This is my personal portfolio. It is not representative
of my team.)

Email: ytakahashi@noetic.co

------
brianclee
Location: New York City Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: open for discussion
Technologies: Javascript, Python, Solidity, React, Node.js, Redux Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/xi1ja4520qm1hw4/Resume.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/xi1ja4520qm1hw4/Resume.pdf?dl=0)
email: bchou515@gmail.com

I've been on a programming hiatus for about 2.5 years but have been studying
programming for the last 6 months. I recently won the Chainlink bounty at
EthNewYork hackathon. Looking for an entry/junior SWE roles at a company who
wants a fast hungry learner.

------
zamber

      Location: Wrocław (Poland, Europe)
      Remote: Can do
      Willing to relocate: Not really (at least now)
      Technologies: JS, jQuery, React, Angular, Gulp/Grunt/Webpack, Python, Flask, Django, matplotlib 
      Résumé/CV: Available on request.
      Email: zamber88+hnhire @gmail.com
    

Hi, I'm a senior developer with some team leading experience. I can either do
web stuff, QA, or be a team lead. I'm most satisfied as a developer though.

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/piotrzaborowski/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/piotrzaborowski/)

------
brirec
Hi! I’m Brian, and I’ve been doing various forms of computer engineering/SRE
for at least a decade now. I’m a generalist through and through, and I want a
job making something neat.

Location: NYC

Remote: Sure, but preferably not F/T remote

Willing to relocate: not preferably, but willing to travel.

Technologies: automation (bash, PowerShell, Ansible, systemd, etc.),
networking, virtual machines and provisioning thereof, VoIP/SIP, PKI, Nginx,
Apache, PHP (including FPM), build systems, microcontrollers, PCB design,
electrical engineering, and so on

Resume: Available upon request.

Email: br at hackmanhattan dot com

GitHub: [https://github.com/b-](https://github.com/b-)

------
christopher8827
In the past, I have built a mobile app in React Native/Expo and have built
PWAs (with web workers) in ReactJS. I'm interested in AI/Machine Learning/IOT.
3+ years experience with ReactJS.

    
    
      Location: Looking to move to the Bay Area. In Sydney, Australia at the moment.
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes, anywhere within the Bay Area.
      Technologies: React/VueJS, Full-stack Javascript, MongoDB, ExpressJS, NodeJS, GatsbyJS, React Native
      Résumé/CV: On request
      Email: christopherlam88[at]hotmail.com
      Linkedin: https://www.linkedin.com/in/clam8/

------
Manozco
I'm a Developer/Sysadmin with 8+ years of experience. I am currently doing
some Sysadmin work (1 year now) but I'd like to return to development. I only
work on UNIX systems, and ideally I would like my new role to be related to
cyber-security ($PREVIOUS_JOB was in this field).

    
    
      Role: Senior Developer/Architect
      Location: Rennes, France
      
      Remote: Yes (If not the only one)
      
      Willing to relocate: Not now
      
      Technologies: C++/Qt, Python, PostgreSQL, Linux, Docker, AWS, SQLite, Redis, MongoDB, Rust, NodeJS
      
      Résumé/CV: Request via email
      
      Email: hnh@manoz.co

------
dwightgunning
Software developer and technical leader with an entrepreneurial spirit. I love
building effective teams, solving technical challenges, and shipping great
products. \---

Location: Amsterdam, The Netherlands (permanent residency; Australian citizen)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (US, Australia)

Technologies: HTML, CSS, JavaScript (Angular|React), Python (Django|Django
Rest Framework), APIs and integrations, Postgres, AWS
(EC2|S3|Lambda|RDS|CloudFront|R53)

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dwightgunning.com/static/downloads/Dwight_Gunnin...](https://www.dwightgunning.com/static/downloads/Dwight_Gunnin..).

Email: dwight@dwightgunning.com

------
quaquaqua1
Location: NYC

Remote: Sure

Willing to relocate: Sure, globally

Technologies: Java, SQL, js/html/css, python, linux, AWS, c/asm for quake,
others as needed

Resume/CV: 10 years of professional experience, varying from 4 years at Oracle
to various contract and w2 positions doing web dev, full stack, 3d graphics,
automation. I have worked on everything from creating new games using gpl
quake to teaching java to young professionals to building websites for
restaurants/small business. Please feel free to email me for anything you
might need help with and would find interesting to collaborate on! :)

Email: dogchienwoof at google's email service. my first name is joe :)

------
horyd
Location: Sydney, Australia

Remote: Possible, but prefer onsite

Willing to relocate: Not right now

Technologies: Full stack JavaScript

Resume/CV: Message me, otherwise
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jarydcarolin](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jarydcarolin)

Email: jaryd at upgear.com.au

Hi there! I'm a full-stack JS engineer, looking for contract/FT work at the
beginning of September. Right now I lead up a team of 3 engineers and am
looking for a new tech lead role with more responsibility and a proven
product.

If you have a requirement for a strong engineer with good people skills and
who enjoys mentoring and leading by example, then let me know!

------
djbeadle

      Location: NYC Area
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes, anywhere in continental US
      Technologies: Fullstack web developer, Python (mostly Flask), Java, C# for backend,
        Angular 8 or pure HTML & CSS on the frontend. Open to new things!
      Résumé/CV: https://danielbeadle.net/Daniel_Beadle_Resume.pdf
      Email: djbeadle[]gmail[]com
    

I graduated one year ago and have been building my skills working on
enterprise web applications. Now I'm searching for a role on a fast moving
team building great things where I can learn a lot and make important
contributions!

~~~
jermaustin1
Your resume returns a 404

~~~
djbeadle
Fixed, thanks for letting me know!

------
zulh
Location: Malaysia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not immediately

Technologies: Ruby, Go, Ethereum, Solidity, NodeJS, DevOps

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.zulhilmizainudin.com/cv.pdf](https://www.zulhilmizainudin.com/cv.pdf)

Email: zulhilmizainudin [at] gmail [dot] com

I'm looking for remote jobs related to technologies above. Also keen for
developer advocacy roles. I have more than 10 years of experience in tech and
currently leading a small team in Kuala Lumpur. I'm available on Telegram
([https://t.me/zulhilmizainudin](https://t.me/zulhilmizainudin)) for chat.

------
elvongray
Location: Lagos, Nigeria

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript(React, Angularjs), Python(Django), Node.JS,
ExpressJS, PostgreSQL. Will love to work with Rust. I also love learning new
technologies

Résumé/CV: Will send upon request

Email: eniolaarinde1@gmail.com

I am a versatile and inquisitive Software developer who enjoys learning new
technologies. I have over four years of experience in the Agile process of
Software Development and enjoy working in a team. A good team player, I
strongly believe the best products are built by the best teams. An avid self-
learner, I constantly look forward to learning and understand new
technologies(even if I don't use them at work).

------
brandonb2124
Location: Los Angeles Area

Remote: Yes, not preferred though

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python(Pandas, Numpy, Flask, Django), React, JS, Node, HTML,
CSS, Adobe Suite

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ZZo6wrfjiscSEDjYpevxMQaTKAh...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ZZo6wrfjiscSEDjYpevxMQaTKAhTd9IQ/view?usp=sharing)

Email: brandonb2124@gmail.com

I am a full stack developer currently living in Phoenix but moving to Los
Angeles in the next month or so. Majority of my focus is web related and
looking to join a team with interesting work allowing for a lot of room to
learn and grow.

------
aditya03

      Location: Delhi, India
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Android, Angular JS, Java, Node, Vue JS
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/open?id=13sTY2dGbwLtcOlj3IEcUzPLOt25jcP9AjHxYJrpr-q4
    

I have 4 years of experience with mobile and web application with REST API
development. I have a sharp eye for latest trends in Web App and Mobile App
technology. I created custom plugins for Android and IOS with Infosec security
requirements. I have experience with B2C, B2B and enterprise mobile apps.
Email: adityakumarverma1993@gmail.com

------
chandureddyvari
Looking for short term or long term opportunities in Machine learning or deep
learning domain. Have delivered end to end projects from data pipelines to
mobile and web apps and machine learning previously. Top 3% & 5% on kaggle
competitions.

Location: Bengaluru, India

Remote: I don't mind

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Node js, Spark, Vertica, Kafka, Scikit-learn, Pytorch,
Numpy, Pandas, Mysql, Mongodb, Docker, React.js, React native, Machine
learning, Deep learning, Data engineering, Web & Mobile App Dev

Résumé/CV: [https://bit.ly/2Nwfz4y](https://bit.ly/2Nwfz4y)

Email: chandureddivari[at]gmail[dot]com

------
vilaca
Location: Lisbon Portugal Remote: REMOTE anywhere or ONSITE/REMOTE in Lisbon

Willing to relocate: Not at the moment

Technologies: Backend, web, mobile and embedded - Mostly Java but also some
Python, C++, C# and JS. Willing and motivated to learn more.

Résumé/CV: Huge focus on software quality/readability/testability and
improving complexity and deliveries. Over 10 years experience including team
leading experience and setting up continuous delivery/integration an
containerization. Looking big and small projects preferably with Java and/or a
combination of Java, Go, Javascript, Ruby, Rust, C++ or other.

Email: jvilaca at gmail

------
nicnic3
Location: Bangkok, KL, Singapore, Jakarta

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Lean hardware start-ups, Hardware/embedded_software/mechanical
whole of product design, wireless, IOT architecture, location based systems,
android, man machine interfaces, embedded software, SEA outsourcing and
manufacturing

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/niculoth/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/niculoth/)

Email: niculoth at isopargroup.com

Specialize in helping companies bring mission critical hardware and embedded
software products to market. From concept to manufacturing to maintenance
support.

------
chad_strategic
Location: Denver, Co Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: NO

Technologies Looking for work in Stock, Options, CryptoCurrency trading.
Technologies: Trading API, Stocks, Options, Crypto Currencies, Trading,
Python, PHP, MySql, MongoDB, Finance

Résumé/CV: [http://www.strategic-
options.com/chads_resume.html](http://www.strategic-
options.com/chads_resume.html)

Email: chad.humphrey@strategic-options.com

Algorithms / Strategies

-Volatility Algorithm, deploy across $150 million portfolio

-Options Implied Volatility Arbitrage strategies

-Stock & Equity Algorithms, Current tracking over 500 stocks.

-Smaller Bitcoin / Cryto currencies algorithms

Software & API:

-TD Ameritrade, Interactive Brokers, Etrade, Ally

-Scraping techniques

------
logari
Location: anywhere except Japan, China, Korea, and Africa.

Remote: yes!

Willing to relocate: yes

Tech: Python, Julia, some R (I dislike it), Scheme, HTML/CSS/Js, Ruby,
Django/Rails. Mostly data science/analytics and web dev, but open to other
fields.

Resume: mostly self-taught programmer. (I dislike being taught in the
traditional sense: give me a few good books and I will learn. Lecture me and I
am gone to sleepland) ...Also BA Chinese (as if it matters here)

Website: www.learnook.surge.sh

Email: jaemez@outlook.com

Quick learner, good at communication. Age 40.

Previously worked as a uni teacher for over a decade.

My favorite book (in English): the anatomy of melancholy by Robert Burton.
Highly recommend it!

------
olso
Location: Bratislava, Wien (CET) Remote: Yes or partial on-site

Willing to relocate: No, but can be partial on-site for first three months or
so; or 1 hour radius from Bratislava (Wien, Brno)

Résumé/CV: [https://olso.space](https://olso.space)

Technologies: 6+ years worth; Typescript, Javascript, Golang, ReasonML, React,
React Native, WebAssembly, Vue.js, Flow, Backbone.js, WebRTC, Apollo, Relay,
Web Extensions, Node.js, Express.js, GraphQL, MongoDB, Redis, Human Code
Reviews, Docker, Git, Travis, Jenkins, Web3, Ethereum, Cryptocurrencies, P2P,
Dapp, Dat, ssb, IPFS, DCore

Email: olsansky.martin@gmail.com

------
BGthaOG
Location: Washington DC

Remote: Willing

Willing to relocate: Not initially

Résumé/CV: [https://linkedin.com/in/Garcia-
Gonzalez](https://linkedin.com/in/Garcia-Gonzalez)
[https://bruno.business/resume](https://bruno.business/resume)

Email: brunogarciagonzalez@outlook.com

Coding bootcamp grad (Flatiron School) with a year of teaching bootcamp
curriculum under my belt (as a junior instructor at the same bootcamp
company). Looking for a good fit to transition from teaching into engineering.

1.5 years experience with Ruby/Rails && vanilla JS/ ReactJS

------
xoma
Hello, my name is Sergey and I'm a Senior Software Engineer with strong
knowledge of Ruby on Rails framework, and have a long history of web
applications development. I'm fluent in several programming languages. Have a
positive experience of work in teams, both local and distributed.

Location: Ottawa, Canada

Remote: Yes (ONLY PART TIME)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby (Rails, Merb, Grape), SQL (PostgreSQL, MySQL), NoSQL
(Redis, Memcached), API's (GraphQL, REST), JavaScript, HTML, CSS, GIT

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/homenko](https://www.linkedin.com/in/homenko)

Email: sergey@mm.st

------
kisamoto
Whilst I come from a Masters in Geography (finishing Summer 2019) I discovered
GIS and would love an opportunity to combine research and data analytics.
Provisionally I have been exploring environmental consulting but I am open for
any position where I can explore my new found IT passion in a sustainable
field.

    
    
      Location:             Edinburgh/Aberdeen/Scotland/UK
      Remote:               Yes
      Willing to relocate:  Yes
      Technologies:         R | Python | GIS/Geospatial
      Résumé/CV:            On Request
      Email:                robbie@fastmail.uk

------
matevzmihalic
Location: Ljubljana, Slovenia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Golang, JavaScript (React), Python, Docker, CI/CD/Devops

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1q57rvEEn0cgUJKS_k8xWcPBT9dV...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1q57rvEEn0cgUJKS_k8xWcPBT9dVDvy7d/view?usp=sharing)

Email: matevz DOT mihalic at gmail

Hi, I'm Matevz! I have more than 10 years of experience doing full stack web
development. In the last years I've enjoyed doing mostly backend in Go and
CI/CD pipelines, but I've also done SPAs in React.

I'm looking for remote job preferably on the backend.

------
linearza
Location: Cape Town

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: Not ideally

Technologies: Javascript (Emberjs, +-7yrs), Ruby (Rails, +-4yrs), Sass,
HTML/CSS, etc, including many frameworks and libraries such as Cordova,
Postgres, C3/D3, Leaflet etc.

Résumé/CV: On request

Email: linearza at gmail.com

Worked amongst others, since 2010, for two successful startups as an early
stage engineer playing a fundamental architectural role. Highly experienced in
performant, compatible UI development. Comfortable in small, fast paced
environments, with high ownership factor, developing end-to-end features.
Eager to explore new tech and languages, like Go, React, Vue, etc.

------
demec
Location: Larnaca, Cyprus (Europe) Remote: Yes Willing to Relocate: No
Technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, JavaScript, AWS, VueJS, some C and Swift
Resume: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/demec](https://www.linkedin.com/in/demec)
and upon request via email. Email: demec@me.com

I am Software Developer with 9 years professional experience. I have worked
mostly for web projects using Ruby and Rails, VueJS and vanilla JavaScript. I
have experience as a full stack developer and I like working mostly on the
backend.

I am looking for a remote opportunity.

------
jacobkania
Location: San Diego, CA

Remote: Could be convinced for the right company

Willing to relocate: No (see below)

Technologies: Java 8+, Go, JavaScript ES6, React, PostgreSQL, Linux, Python
(kinda)

Résumé/CV:
[https://linkedin.com/in/jacobkania](https://linkedin.com/in/jacobkania)

Email: hire AT jacobkania.com

Hi there! I'm relocating to the San Diego, CA area later this Summer (August).
I'm currently a full-stack SWE in Denver, CO and know zero people in
California. I'd love to change that before moving out..! I have 1.5 years of
experience with Java, React, and Postgres at my current job.

Thanks for reading! -Jacob

------
canad013
Location: North Carolina

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (continental US & HI)

Technologies: JavaScript, Python, React, Node, PostgreSQL

RemusRésumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1PtGT1UWIKTlYa1shB7kMjW1V...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1PtGT1UWIKTlYa1shB7kMjW1VkFTC2hqEygesXUKhPIc/edit?usp=sharing)

Website: [https://austincanada.com](https://austincanada.com)

Recent graduate. Self-taught. Extremely dedicated and hungry for any type of
development work. Willing (and wanting) to learn new technologies and stacks
if necessary.

------
sahgilbert
Location: Manchester, UK.

Remote: Yes (preferred).

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies: C#, ASP.Net Core (MVC/Web API), Azure, ReactJS.

Resume/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/sahgilbert](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sahgilbert)

Blog: [https://www.simongilbert.net/](https://www.simongilbert.net/)

Email: sah.gilbert[AT]gmail[DOTCOM]

\- Full stack developer. \- Computer Science BSc (Hons). \- Have worked in
multiple industries. \- Have launched and sold startups. \- Highly self-
motivated and blog regularly about technology I’m using (open sourced under
the MIT License).

------
jafarlihi
Location: Baku, Azerbaijan

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Please check the LinkedIn "Skills" section, I can also get up to
speed quite fast on any other technologies that you use

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jafarlihi/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jafarlihi/)

Email: jafarlihi@gmail.com

I'm looking for internships, junior, or mid positions. Contract or permanent.
SoftEng/DevOps/SRE/etc.

I'm also willing to work for free to prove competence. Just send in any kind
of toy or real project assignment and I'll get to working on it ASAP.

------
antoineneid
Location: Europe (Preferably: Paris, Berlin, London, Geneva)

Hey HN,

I recently graduated from McGill University (Montreal, Canada) majoring in
Physics and Computer Science. I realized during my studies that I really like
Machine Learning. I'm ideally looking for a job in vision but am open for
other fields in ML. Feel free to send me an email if you think I'm a good fit!

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Tensorflow, Java

Resumé: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/antoine-
neidecker-89b30bb7/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/antoine-neidecker-89b30bb7/)

Email: antoine.neidecker[at]gmail[dot]com

------
leetbulb

      Location: US
      Remote: Preferred
      Willing to relocate: For established companies
      Technologies:
        PHP (Vanilla, Symfony, Laravel), JS (Vanilla,
        Node, React, GraphQL/Apollo), C++, AWS, K8S,
        Linux, DevOps (GitLab/ci, Docker, Puppet, etc), 
        Pentesting, MySQL, Druid, ELK, Serverless,
        JetBrains IDEs <3
      Résumé/CV: Upon request
      Email: HN profile
    

\- Primarily a web application developer

\- More than ten years experience working B2B

\- Seven years working remotely

\- Primarily performance-marketing and ecommerce industries

\- Brought multiple projects from thought to profit

\- Flawless application security track record

~~~
MattNeedleman
Hi,

I'm reaching out from Patientco. We're looking for an Application Developer
with a special expertise in security practices. Can we connect to discuss our
opportunity? We're in Atlanta and we're an enterprise payments technology
specifically designed for the Healthcare.

Matt Needleman matt.needleman@patientco.com

------
aanson
Location: New York, NY

Remote: Prefer no

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript ES6, TypeScript, HTML, CSS, Java, MySQL, PostgreSQL,
React.js, Redux, Node.js, AWS, Docker, Jest/Enzyme

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/fbjp1frc7onfq7h/Anson%20Ao%20-%20R...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/fbjp1frc7onfq7h/Anson%20Ao%20-%20Resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: ansonao10@gmail.com

Hi, I am a full-stack developer specialized in JavaScript, React.js and
Node.js, I am also open to frontend or backend opportunities if you see fit! I
am a permanent resident so I do not require any sponsorship. Cheers!

------
aceofspade
Hi,

I’m Joel and I’m a final year Computer Science student from Singapore. I’m
currently on a co-op program where I take classes at Stanford and work at a
startup. I’m looking for a 6 month internship in the Bay Area starting from
July 2019 till end December 2019.

    
    
      Location: San Francisco (originally from Singapore)
        Remote: Yes
        Willing to relocate: No
        Technologies: Python, C, Java, Django, Spark, Kafka,Javascript, DS/ML stack, Docker, MERN stack, Scala(learning)
        Résumé: https://j0el.ml/files/joel_lee_cv.pdf
        Email: j0el@stanford.edu

------
pluc
Location: Montreal, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: PHP, AWS, JS, team management, scaling, optimization, security,
product management, technical leadership, cloud sysadmin

Resume/CV: je.suis.pl/cv.pdf

I've been a web developer for two decades, started doing a bit more technical
managerial positions about a decade ago. Having issues finding rewarding work
(seems I should've gone with frontend development tech after all), but would
like to have responsibilities similar to CTO or VP of Engineering roles. Have
lots of experience in technical product management/design and scaling
technical teams and products.

Email: je@suis.pl

~~~
denvrede
je.suis.pl/cv.pdf the link is broken.

~~~
pluc
my bad - it's resume.pdf

------
junker37
Back-end engineer with 10 years of experience building API's/services in AWS
for startups. Only looking for remote opportunities. Location: Minnesota
Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies: Java, Golang, Typescript,
PHP, MySQL, DynamoDB AWS Technologies: Cloudformation, EC2, AutoScaling, S3,
RDS, Aurora, DynamoDB SNS, SQS, SES, Route53, CodePipeline, CodeBuild,
CodeDeploy, CloudWatch, IAM, Lambda, ECS, API Gateway, RedShift, CloudFront,
VPC, Athena, Data Pipeline, QuickSight, Kinesis Résumé/CV: On Request Email:
jeremy.mcjunkin@gmail.com

------
AlexBarabash
Location: Moscow

Remote: Only

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Django, Javascript, React, Vue, PostgreSQL, Bash, Docker

Résumé/CV: [https://baraba.sh/resume.pdf](https://baraba.sh/resume.pdf)

Email: alex@baraba.sh

I'm a full stack web developer with more than 7 years of experience. I've been
working remotely for the past 5 years and I know very well how to deal with
the challenges that come with it. I'm used to working independently on my own
but also get along well with teams. I can use any kind of communication and
organization system. I'm flexible, friendly and reliable.

------
Logo
Hi,

I'm a Senior Software Engineer mostly focusing on Cloud based solutions and
performing roles from architect to DevOps to tech lead. Basically doing what
needs to be done to drive the project forward.

Location: Vilnius, Lithuania Remote: Only if temporarily, pre-relocation
Willing to relocate: Yes, interested in Canada or US Technologies: Kubernetes,
Docker, Istio, AWS, IBM Cloud, Java stack (Spring, Spring Boot), Kafka,
PostgreSQL, CouchDB, MongoDB, some experience with Javascript stack, also
willing to pick up Scala/Kotlin Résumé/CV: upon request Email: logo.on (at)
gmail.com

------
konradbartecki

      Location: Warsaw, Poland
      Remote: Preferred, but I'd to meet everyone I will be working with if possible.
      Willing to relocate: Yes, especially SEA countries
      Technologies: C#, Azure, ASP.NET, UWP, WPF
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/konradbartecki/
      Email: konrad@bartecki.me
    

I will be especially happy to join a Microsoft oriented consultancy/software
house, I can help you integrate various MS technologies into yours or your
customer's companies. I am willing to support and develop legacy apps.

------
sahgilbert
Location: Manchester, UK.

Remote: Yes (preferred).

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies: C#, ASP.Net Core (MVC/Web API), Azure, ReactJS.

Resume/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/sahgilbert](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sahgilbert)

Blog: [https://www.simongilbert.net/](https://www.simongilbert.net/)

Email: sah.gilbert[AT]gmail[DOTCOM]

Full stack developer. Computer Science BSc (Hons). Have worked in multiple
industries. Have launched and sold startups. Highly self-motivated and blog
regularly about technology I’m using (open sourced under the MIT License).

------
kingmeek
Hello! I'm a generalist software engineer based in the Seattle area looking
for full time roles in Full Stack, Front End or app development. I'm
particularly excited by non profit and social impact as well as any company
with a great work culture. Entry-Mid career opportunities would be best.

Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, including international

Technologies: C#, .Net, Java, React, Typescript, Windows Apps, UX Design

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/emeke-
nkadi-4a738790](https://www.linkedin.com/in/emeke-nkadi-4a738790)

Email: enkadi13@gmail.com

------
kobiguru

      Location: Bangalore, India
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Python, Numpy, Pandas, R
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/roshan-mishra/
      Email:roshanmis at gmail
    

A bit more about me.

I am interested in none-coding roles at tech companies. I have experience and
education in social research, Public Policy stuff. I have worked a lot in the
education sector and looking for a change.

If you are a Bangalore based company looking for strategy, government
consulting roles or similar manager people I would like to talk to you.

------
g_sch
I'm an experienced product consultant looking to to move to an in-house
product management role. I've worked in various domains and in companies
ranging from Series A startups to multinational enterprises. My favorite thing
is helping teams work up to their full potential through building trust and
empathy!

    
    
      Location: NYC / New York
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: SQL, Shell/Bash
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/gavin-schalliol/
      Email: gavinschalliol at gmail

------
jamesponddotco
Location: Curitiba, Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Résumé/CV: [https://jamespond.co/resume.pdf](https://jamespond.co/resume.pdf)

Cover Letter: [https://jamespond.co/cover-
letter.pdf](https://jamespond.co/cover-letter.pdf)

Email: root@jamespond.co

I am a Linux and Happiness Engineer and have been for the past decade or so.

Between 2013 and 2019, I was the Technical Team Lead at Rainmaker Digital,
where I led the technical support team for StudioPress, Synthesis, and the
Rainmaker Platform.

Mostly looking for a customer support position in the hosting industry =)

------
sangy
Role: Data Scientist

Location: Atlanta, GA

Remote: Yes but as entry-level, both parties would benefit form on-location.

Willing to relocate: Yes

Skills+Technologies: Python, SQL, popular DS/ML stack

Résumé/CV: [https://iamsangy.wordpress.com/](https://iamsangy.wordpress.com/)

Email: sangyh@gatech.edu

I am looking for entry-level data science generalist roles starting Jan 2020.
I enjoy EDA and applying ML techniques in real-world scenarios. I have a PhD
in civil engineering, MS in CSE. Never tired of learning. Please reach out to
me on LinkedIn or email. I promise it won't be a waste of your time :)

------
sebojanko
I graduated as a software engineer and I'm looking for junior/mid level remote
jobs in the EU. I've worked (remote) for the past two and a half years in a
company doing Django+ExtJS+Postgres+PostGIS part time.

    
    
      Location: EU
      Remote: only
      Willing to relocate: not yet
      Technologies: medium level Python and Java; Django, basic Golang, basic React, mid-level Postgres, Arduino, GIS, long time Linux user
      Résumé/CV: upon request, https://github.com/sebojanko
      Email: janko.sebastian@gmail.com

------
mrassili
Location: Anywhere provided that a relocation package is available OR Remote

Remote: Yes (preferably)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript (ES6), React.js, Redux, Vue.js, HTML5, CSS3, Sass,
TailwindCSS, (A bit of) Django

Résumé/CV: [https://tinyurl.com/mrassiliCV](https://tinyurl.com/mrassiliCV)

Email: hi@mrassili.com

Portfolio: [http://www.mrassili.com](http://www.mrassili.com)

Github: [https://github.com/mrassili](https://github.com/mrassili)

I am open for hire, contract work or freelance work right now. HMU

------
JDazzle

      Location: Orange County, CA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: C++/C#, Java, Javascript, JQuery, VB.net, 
                    ASP.net
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/marshalljeremy
                 Full resume available upon request
      Github: https://github.com/jeremymarshall1
      Email: jeremymars at gmail
    

Currently implementing and maintaining online loan application sites for
credit unions. Would love to use my skills programming on the back-end.

More than willing to do side work.

------
neuromancer2701
Location: Central Virginia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Would have to be very compelling.

Technologies: yocto Linux, C++, C, python

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/nerdking/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/nerdking/)

Email:king.seth@gmail.com

I have been working in embedded system for 15+ years. Was able to get my
Master's(in CS) from Georgia Tech last year. I have two young children so
relocating to a large more costly area probably is not viable.

But I would be willing to travel to HQ once a quarter while working remote.

Hacking on a robot in my basement currently.(openrover.com)

------
leni1
Location: Kampala, Uganda (UTC+3)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, depending on location

Technologies I use/have experience with:

\- Python (Flask/Django)

\- HTML, CSS (Bootstrap)

\- SQL (PostgreSQL)

\- Linux (Debian and RedHat based distros)

I enjoy working on products that are interesting and provide real value to
organizations, whether it is extending/maintaining an existing application or
building something from scratch. So if I'm a good fit for your project feel
free to contact me :)

Resume:
[https://ug.linkedin.com/in/lenikadalimutungi](https://ug.linkedin.com/in/lenikadalimutungi)

email: lenikmutungi[at]gmail[dot]com

------
enolgor

      Location: Valencia, Spain
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Java, Go, Javascrit (NodeJS, Vue), HTML, DevOPs in general (Git, CI, 
      Docker, etc.)
      Résumé/CV: Upon request
      Email: enolgor at protonmail.com
    

Currently working as researcher in the Polytechnical University of Valencia in
EU research projects mainly in the topics of IoT. I started working there
after I finished my Masters Degree as Telecom Engineer and after four years
(now I'm 27) I would like to start working for a company.

------
1eye1arm1leg
Location: Sydney, Australia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Javascript (both ES5 & ES6+), Greensock, PixiJS, Basic WebGL,
Java, SQL Databases, Basic HTML/CSS, Unity.

LinkedIn: [https://au.linkedin.com/in/liam-
blakers-3337064](https://au.linkedin.com/in/liam-blakers-3337064)

Email: lblakers@gmail.com

Games developer with 10+ years experience in slot game development along with
some minor web development. Looking to expand my skillset into web
development, mobile app development or to continue working on HTML5
games/applications.

------
seidy
Location: Atlanta GA | Remote: Yes | Technologies: Python, JavaScript, Nodejs,
Docker, Kubernetes, AWS | Email: ousmane.mudu@gmail.com | Hi, My name is
Ousmane Seidy Diallo, I am a Full Stack and DevOps engineer with 6+ years
experience.

I taught my self everything i know 8 years ago in Sierra Leone West Africa
with few hours a week electricity and 2 hours a week internet access.

In the last 5 years I've worked with companies from the US, Canada, EU, Africa
and Asia. I've worked with people from all backgrounds and cultures.

I am hungry and I'm just getting started

------
dawidsawczuk
Currently working in PHP monolith and around 30% of my time in Elixir/Phoenix
service, but been passionate about functional and Elixir for about a year. So
looking for opportunities that are 100% functional/Elixir. I'm also very
interested in distributed and embedded. I love playing around Raspberries and
Arduinos, too self conscious to actually post the stuff I create.

Location: Poland, but basically interested in opportunities everywhere

Remote: Don't mind

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Elixir, Phoenix, Nerves, Rust

Résumé/CV: dawidsawczuk.com (it's weird)

Email: dawid.igor.sawczuk@gmail.com

------
BJBBB
Location: San Diego/Riverside Counties (California)

Remote:yes, but probably not applicable Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: quality (production test control, HALT, process evaluation and
control), regulatory(product type testing, proto evaluation, and reports for
formal submittals to NRTLs and Notified bodies), C, C++, Python, instrument
control(GPIB,serial,ethernet), agricultural control and reporting systems.
B.S. Computer Science, military class A/B/C avionics courses. Certification
Seminars conducted by UL and TUVR.

Résumé/CV: on request

Email: bjoconnell@gmail.com

------
emilecantin

      Location: Québec, Canada
      Remote: Only (been full-remote for 4 years now)
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: React, NodeJS, anything Javascript really
      Résumé/CV: emilecantin.com
      Email: emile.cantin@gmail.com
    

Currently consulting full-time, would be interested in a medium-term role /
contract.

I can help with: \- Creating a productive and enjoyable remote-work
environment \- Growing your team-members as developers (I really enjoy
mentoring junior devs) \- Building / improving / fixing much any web app out
there.

Hit me up!

------
jm111
Security professional with a background in networking and programming.
Knowledge in ISO 27001 and Risk analysis.

Location: Barcelona Remote: Yes, Preferably Willing to relocate: No
Technologies: Python, Bash, C, Assembly, Java, PHP, SQL, Radare2, Burp,
Wireshark, Acunetix Résumé/CV: [https://moveax.me/about-
me/](https://moveax.me/about-me/) Email:
[https://moveax.me/contact/](https://moveax.me/contact/)

------
RLN

      Location: Currently in Sydney Australia, but will move anywhere
      Remote: Willing
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: General systems administrator, ready to get to grips with anything that is needed
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/dancottam/
      Email: hiring at dancottam.nl
    

I've worked in a few different industries normally supporting mixed
environments with a focus on Linux. Looking to move in a more devops direction
and find somewhere I can keep learning.

------
eelia
Hey All,

I am iOS Software Engineer who currently works in one of the leader food-
delivering app in Turkey, so I am highly experienced in technologies in
SocketIO, Location Track etc. 2+ years iOS Development with Swift & ObjC &
React-Native for Javascript languages and add to this, some side projects
experiences in NodeJS with Postgres and ReactJS.

Location: Istanbul, Turkey Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies:
iOS, Swift, ObjC, TVOS, React-Native, Node.js Résumé/CV: Upon Request Email:
itsemrah@protonmail.com

------
darklajid
Location: Singapore

Remote: No (unless somehow being able to get a SG work permit)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: .Net (core)/C#/F#, Javascript, Linux, some Clojure

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/benjamin-
podszun/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/benjamin-podszun/) \- can send details
on request

Email: ben@ben.sh

Languages: German, English

Senior backend (with some JS, mostly React, experience) developer looking for
a new opportunity. Have (and want!) to stay in Singapore for private reasons,
hence the need for EP / a local job.

------
jglauche

      Location: Germany
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, linux based deployment
      Résumé/CV: on request
      Email: meow@hn19.kittenme.ws
    

I'm available for developing prototype applications, upgrading legacy
applications (i.e. Rails 2.3, Ruby 1.8), fixing and extending on e-commerce
systems and devops tasks. Lots of experience in the field (20 years, 10 of
them with Ruby+Rails), ran an e-commerce company for about a decade. Fluent in
English and German.

------
conta
I've started as Ruby on Rails dev, also some Node and that jazz, but slowly
moved to positions like Project manager, Scrum-roles and Product management. I
am really excited about Open-source and would love to work on something
related to it (either as dev, or some product/people role).

    
    
      Location: Prague, Czech Republic
      Remote: true
      Willing to relocate: true
      Technologies: Ruby, Ruby On Rails, Electron, Product
      Résumé/CV: hovancik.net/cv
      Email: jan (at) hovancik (dot) net

------
git-pull
Location: Chicago, IL

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No, sorry! Only remote - happy to travel onsite!

Technologies: Python, TypeScript, React/Vue, OAuth, Stripe, APIs
(graphql/rest)

Website: [https://www.git-pull.com](https://www.git-pull.com)

Résumé/CV: [https://cv.git-pull.com](https://cv.git-pull.com)

Github: [https://github.com/tony](https://github.com/tony)

Email: tony at git-pull dot com

10+ years in startups. Open source background. Looking for remote
opportunities. Team player!

------
hobolord

      Location: New Zealand
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes
    
      Technologies: Python, R, some JS, Electricity markets
    
      Résumé/CV: https://my-hugo-project.billyfung.now.sh/billy-resume.pdf
    
      Email: billy[at]billyfung.com
    

I currently do a lot of backend work building tools required for a power
company to operate within a smart grid with distributed energy resources. The
idea is to efficiently manage microgrids so then we can build towards a more
efficient national grid.

------
mrl12
I'm a former 4th year medical student, who switched paths to CS and now have
been studying it for 2 years. I currently work at a digital consulting
company. I think my medical expertise combined with my growing programming
experience would be particularly helpful to a health or biomedical
startup/company.

\---

Location: Argentina

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not at the moment, later on maybe

Technologies: HTML, CSS, JS, C/C++, Python, Postgres

Résumé/CV: [https://github.com/franhace](https://github.com/franhace)

Email: fach a at dc dot uba dot ar

------
drk4
Mostly a frontend web developer, but with some backend and mobile experience
as well. Looking for an interesting development position where I can do some
cool stuff.

    
    
        Location: Portugal/Europe
        Remote: Yes
        Willing to relocate: Yes (within EU)
        Technologies: Typescript, javascript, react, swift, iOS, python, django
        Resume: via email
        Email: plferreira4@gmail.com
        Website/portfolio: https://nbpt.eu/ | https://bitbucket.org/drk4/

------
vincent-xiao
Location: Los Angeles, CA

Willing to relocate: Yes (San Francisco Bay Area or other major cities in
SoCal)

Technologies: Java, Kotlin, Go, Javascript, PostgreSQL, Spring, React

Website: [https://vincentxiao.com](https://vincentxiao.com)

Email: vince@vincentxiao.com

Hi, I'm a software developer coming from a background in finance. I'm looking
for a role where I can help design and build APIs, services, and improve
tooling.

If I'm not familiar with your stack, send me an email anyways, I'm willing to
learn other languages. Thanks for reading!

------
chenr
~7 years of experience as a Software Engineer: SW architecture and
development, server/client, testing, DevOps. Solid CS background.

    
    
      Location: Tel-Aviv, Israel
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Maybe
      Technologies: Python, C/C++, JavaScript, Bash.
                    Database (Relational/KV), Web Development (Django, React), 
                    Distributed computing, cloud technologies, storage and network.
      Résumé/CV: Upon request
      Email: roeyc [at] protonmail [dot] com

------
personjerry
Ex-Facebook ML engineer and team leader. Primarily looking for EM/PM positions
around ML/data projects.

Location: Toronto, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Full Stack (Python, Django, Obj-C, C++, C, HTML, JS, CSS)

Machine Learning (Scikit and NLTK, Tensorflow, Keras, ANNs, GBDTs, RL, models
deployed across multiple FB teams and over 1b users)

Data Science (Numpy, Pandas, analyses at billion user scale)

Resume/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/personjerry/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/personjerry/)

Email: personjerry@gmail.com

------
siva1511
Hi, I am frontend engineer who's been building SPAs with Ember for more than
three years. I have also dabbled a bit with React. My role is mainly geared
towards improving the performance of the apps that I work on.

    
    
      Location: Chennai, India
      Remote: Preferred
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: JavaScript(Node.js, Ember and a bit of React), DevOps
      Website: https://siva.dev
      Résumé/CV: https://siva.dev/static/resume.pdf
      Email: hi@siva.dev

------
dev_zl
Location: Remote

Remote: Yes (Will match your timezone)

Willing to relocate: Depending on offer

Technologies: Node.js, ReactJS, Python, MongoDB, Redis, SQL based databases,
AWS, Solidity/Ethereum blockchain.

Résumé/CV: Will email it to you

Having developed various projects over the years. I specialized in web
development with JS based technologies, but also have been working with
blockchain technologies such as Ethereum. My last project was building
XiWATT's platform ([http://xiwatt.io/](http://xiwatt.io/))

Email: ledevzl@gmail.com

------
ablankusername
Location: Denver, CO

Remote: Yes

Willing relocate: Yes

Technologies: C#/.NET (ASP.NET MVC, ASP.NET Core, desktop), Azure
Cloud/DevOps, Solr/ELK, Angular 5+, Python, Kali/pentesting tools

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/jason-
witte-0123456/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jason-witte-0123456/)

Email: jason.witte.uab@gmail.com

\-----

Studying for OSCP with 1 failed attempt so far. Looking for an entry-level
role having to do with pentesting, security, and/or development around
security (tools, DevSecOps, etc).

------
bmocon13

        Location:New York City
        Remote: No (but I'm open to it)
        Willing to relocate: For the right opportunity
        Technologies: SQL, Python, Tableau
        Résumé/CV:Upon request
        Email: bmocon13@gmail.com
    

\---

Currently working as an operations associate at a subscription e-commerce
company. I have experience in data analysis, data visualization, product
management, and project management. Looking for a role in operations or
product that allows me to put my existing skills to good use!

------
mejarc
Location: US Pacific time zone

Remote: Yes. Required.

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML/CSS, JS, Grunt/Gulp, React, Rails, Sec. 508/WCAG, design
systems

Résumé/CV: linkedin.com/in/mejarc

Email: mejarc [at] gmail

Front end developer with deep experience working alongside application
engineers and interactive designers to bring their visions to Web
applications. Most productive in product development teams with dedicated
back- and front end engineers. Tends to leave behind improved documentation
and more efficient process. Project/contract work welcome.

------
soarix
Location: USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, to city

Technologies: C++, C, Java, Bash, basic SQL, UML, various Linux distros,
various cybersec knowledge

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.calebdehaan.com/img/CalebDeHaanResume2019.pdf](https://www.calebdehaan.com/img/CalebDeHaanResume2019.pdf)

Email: c[at]lebdehaan[dot]com

Am about to go into my final year at Baylor University, with plans to graduate
in May 2020. Am interested in cybersecurity, and I am currently on Baylor's
CCDC team, which got 4th in the nation last year.

------
kjajodia
Draup is hiring for various positions in Backend, Big Data, Machine Learning
and Front end teams

If you love solving problems, learning new technologies, taking on difficult
challenges, finding creative solutions, and are interested in taking up a job
that excites you to go to work every morning then click on the link below or
drop me a mail with your cv at hr(at)draup.com

For more information visit -
[https://draup.com/careers/](https://draup.com/careers/)

------
mmollo
15 years of classic LAMP stack with specialization in platform optimisation
and service architecture. Some years of work in Node. Very interested in
Elixir and Go.

I've mostly worked in social network and ticketing industries.

    
    
      Location: France
      Remote: Yes, preferably
      Willing to relocate: Unlikely, but everything is possible
      Technologies: PHP, JS, MySql, Redis.
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/mallory-mollo-40270235/
      Email: mallory.mollo at gmail

------
recordlabel
Location: St. Petersburg, FL

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes; I also have an EU dual citizenship I can flex if
anyone's looking for that.

Technologies: Ruby/Rails, Sinatra, React, Redux, HTML/CSS, Javascript/Node.js,
SQL, and MongoDB –– some exposure to Python, TensorFlow, React Native, and
Hoon.

Résumé/CV: [https://przemyslaw.org](https://przemyslaw.org)

Email: przemyslaw@przemyslaw.org

I recently graduated from a programming bootcamp –– I'm interested in art,
design, automation, and supply-chain esotericism.

------
nullify88
A sysadmin practising DevOps philosophies and SRE disciplines. I have 7 years
of experience, and a lifetime of tinkering and curiosity. Interested in
challenges associated with security, performance, and scaling with a deep
understanding of root cause analysis and security in depth.

Location. Aarhus, Denmark

Remote: Open to it

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: AWS, GCP, VMWare ESXi, Docker, Windows Admin, Linux Admin, ELK,
Grafana, Icinga, Saltstack, Python, Bash, Powershell, Vagrant, Packer...The
list can go on.

Résumé/CV: Available on request

Email: Available on request (PM me)

~~~
gdegani
would you be interested in a job at LEGO ? [https://www.lego.com/en-
us/careers/jobdescription/cloud-infr...](https://www.lego.com/en-
us/careers/jobdescription/cloud-infrastructure-engineer/57083075)

~~~
nullify88
Thanks for replying. I've had LEGO in the back of my mind but unfortunately I
don't think I'd cope with the 1.5hr - 2hr commute in to Billund, unless a few
days of remote work could be squeezed in?

Really appreciate the reply :)

~~~
gdegani
lots of people commute from arhus, usually is 1h 1:15h each way, depending
where you live, there is also lot of carpooling, but working from home is
something that everyone does from time to time ( once a week for instance )

------
teguhash

      Location: Jakarta, Indonesia
      Remote: Preferred
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python, Scala, Java, Docker, Kubernetes, Scikit-Learn, Tensorflow and other Machine Learning/Data Science related technologies, see my linkedin below. CV upon request
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/teguhash
      Email: t e g u h . a s h @gmail.com
    

Currently working as a data scientist. Also have the necessary skills as a
machine learning engineer

------
ReactForAll
Location: Toronto

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Swift, iOS, XCode, Git, Python

Email: michael.chung@databites.ca

Portfolio: [https://arensc.github.io/](https://arensc.github.io/) You can find
the about me on the portfolio. I am busy updating the portfolio this week so
more content will be added. This portfolio is new, I have a bunch of posts
coming up from years of accrued experience. I recently had time to build a
portfolio since becoming a consultant and pursuing machine learning
engineering.

------
kylemiller

      Location: Iowa
      Remote: Yes, Please.
      Willing to relocate: No.
      Technologies: Back End, Java, NodeJS, MongoDB, SQL
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/kylejmiller/
      Email: kyle@kyle-miller.com
    

Senior developer/architect looking for a new opportunity. I would enjoy
helping an organization "Do Good". My best work has been writing and
integrating services. Open to full time, part time, contract, flexible
arrangements.

------
spop

      Location: RTP Area, NC
      Remote: Yes (only)
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Android/Embedded Android are my area of expertise, general experience with everything from Vert.X to Unity3D 
      Résumé/CV: 6+ years of professional development, available upon contact (I've had some poor experiences with sharing my resume online due to a unique name) 
      Email: assorted.trailmix@gmail.com
    

Only accepting part-time engagements at the moment (20 hours a week or less)

Thank you

------
zeouter

      Location: Perth, Australia
      Remote: Preferably not
      Willing to relocate: Not currently
      Technologies: Java, Javascript, Python, Docker
      Résumé/CV: https://au.linkedin.com/in/gavin-fitzgerald-590b0723 - can send details on request
      Email: gavinfitzgerald [at] gmail.com
      Languages: English
    

Full stack developer looking for a new opportunity, preferably with a Perth
based team, recenly moved here from Ireland, working remotely with Irish team.

------
nwachukwu
Location: Lagos, Nigeria,

Remote: Preferably,

Willing to relocate: YES,

Technologies: C#, .NET Core, ASP.NET MVC, Dapper, Entity Framework Core,
Entity Framework, SQL Server, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, JavaScript, NodeJS,
AngularJS,

CV: [https://bit.ly/32b8727](https://bit.ly/32b8727),

Email: nwachukwu.ugwuanyi@gmail.com

As a full stack web developer, I have been developing enterprise applications
for the past 5+years using .NET and JavaScript. Looking for the next
challenging task that will stretch my skill and learning ability.

------
damnruskie
Studied applied math and distributed computing.

Into various tech applications, computational modeling, or AI related
ventures.

Willing to do both research and infrastructure work, willing to work solo or
in teams, and generally able to bring projects to life from the ground up.

    
    
      Location: NYC / Tri-state area.
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: C/C++, python, MPI, SQL, linux
      Résumé/CV: https://bboutkov.github.io/cv.html
      Email: boris.boutkov@gmail.com

------
spartanrasul
Location: Russia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Depends

Technologies: iOS, Objective-C, Swift, UIKit, Core Audio/Video, a little bit
of Metal Framework for GPU Computing, Most of base iOS Frameworks

Resume/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/rasul-
tataev/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rasul-tataev/)

Email: spartanrasul@gmail.com

I am looking for an iOS Developer job. Remote is preferred. Know very much of
iOS frameworks and if needed, can learn something new with blazing fast speed.

Feel free to contact.

------
jbarham
Location: Melbourne, Australia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Django, Go/"Golang", C, C++, IoT (especially
Particle.io)

Résumé/CV: [https://www.wombatsoftware.com/john-barham-
resume.html](https://www.wombatsoftware.com/john-barham-resume.html)

Email: john@wombatsoftware.com

[https://www.wombatsoftware.com/](https://www.wombatsoftware.com/) is my
personal business website and the best summary of my skill-set and experience.

------
sideshowb
Location: UK Bristol/Newport (South Wales) area

Remote: ideally 60-80% remote

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: primarily Python, C++, C, Java, experience with various others
including R, JS

CV: [http://tiny.cc/d7z48y](http://tiny.cc/d7z48y)

Email: on CV

Data Science PhD + 11 years academic research in statistical models, machine
learning, network analysis, socioeconomic data. Also consulting/collaboration
with industry and previous industry experience. Interested in work that makes
the world a better place.

------
ritchiea
Location: Berlin, Germany (English opportunities only please, I'm from the US
& my German is improving but still sehr schlect)

Remote: Possibly? Depends if I can reconcile that with my visa

Willing to relocate: It depends (no SF)

Technologies: Rails, Node, Bootstrap, Sass, Ruby, Javascript, more recently
React & Kubernettes

Résumé/CV:
[http://www.andrewritchie.info/docs/andrewritchie.pdf](http://www.andrewritchie.info/docs/andrewritchie.pdf)

Email: ritchiea [at] gmail [dot] com

------
rohan1024

      Location: Pune, India
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: For right opportunity.
      Technologies: GoLang, Hyperledger Fabric, Docker, Python, Node.js, Java, Flutter/Dart
      Résumé/CV: Upon Request
      Email: rohanrdeshmukh7 at gmail.com
    

Working as a software developer for more than 6 years. Currently working as
Hyperledger Fabric developer. During this time I have developed applications
for desktop, mobile, servers. Besides this I am good at automation.

------
pafo
Location: Slovakia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: * JavaScript (React, Relay, Redux, Unstated, Node, GraphQL)

* PHP (Slim, GraphQL)

* Databases (MySQL, Postgres, MongoDB)

Résumé/CV:

* [https://juffalow.com/about-me](https://juffalow.com/about-me)

* [https://www.linkedin.com/in/matej-jellus-34459713a/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/matej-jellus-34459713a/)

* [https://github.com/juffalow](https://github.com/juffalow)

Email: juffalow@gmail.com

------
jeanlucas
I'm a developer, available for remote work, been in frontend since before
Ember.js and React existed.

Also am open and curious about community management / developer advocate
positions, since I've been involved in communities and speaking in public for
a while.

    
    
      Location: Brazil
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: JavaScript, Elixir
      Resumé: https://www.linkedin.com/in/jeanlucaslima/
      Email: jeanlucaslima at gmail

------
makeupsomething
Location: Toyko Remote: Open to remote Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript, HTML, CSS, Vuejs, React (including Native), Python
(flask, django), Firebase

CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/daryl-
cole/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/daryl-cole/)

Email: prodigy.daryl@gmail.com

Looking for a junior to mid level frontend or fullstack role where I can both
take ownership of parts of the project but also learn from more experienced
developers on the team.

------
afurrysolver
Location: Bay Area generalist software engineer with experience in Python. I
also enjoyed compiler programming, have made a lisp using Racket. I dabbled in
Clojure.

Technologies: Python, Racket, Clojure, Javascript blog: flai.svbtle.com
Résumé/CV:
[https://www.icloud.com/#iclouddrive/0Dlg4cHwjnrKlbXc1LkBeXPz...](https://www.icloud.com/#iclouddrive/0Dlg4cHwjnrKlbXc1LkBeXPzQ)
Email: franklai@protonmail.com

~~~
afurrysolver
blog: [https://flai.svbtle.com](https://flai.svbtle.com)

------
gem
Location: London

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: React Native, Cordova, Javascript

Résumé/CV: [https://gearoid.me/about](https://gearoid.me/about)

Email: hn@gearoid.me

\---

I am currently a freelance app developer, helping companies get new apps up
and running. My focus is on React Native now, but I also have extensive
experience with Cordova and general front end development. I'm looking for
either a new contract, or a permanent role at a company with an interesting
challenge for an app developer.

------
diNgUrAndI
Location: Toronto

Remote: flexible

Willing to relocate: Maybe, preferably within Canada

Technologies: Elixir, React, Rails, Python, Dart/Flutter, Elisp/Emacs, Chef

Résumé/CV: Upon request

Email: leeburk95 (*AT) yahoo (DOT) com

Other details:

\- Experienced fullstack developer based in Toronto with 5+ years experience

\- Early employee of a fintech startup (I know Excel very well)

\- Led a team of three and mentored two junior devs.

\- Nowadays mostly working on backend (GraphQL API) and a bit DevOps

\- I also taught at Udemy about Blockchain related topics and had hundreds of
paying students

\- Looking for interesting problems to solve. Small team preferred.

------
UlisesAC4
Location: Guanajuato, Mexico

Remote: Yes, preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript, Node.js, CSS, HTML, Postgres, React, React Native,
Python, Docker

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1zuzzgf8QJl2N_-775sHnbShjyW8...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1zuzzgf8QJl2N_-775sHnbShjyW8-na4C/view?usp=sharing)

Email: ulisesavila04@gmail.com

I am a full stack web developer that wants to step up his game in development
while working on exciting problems.

------
purrpit
Location: Bangalore ( currently traveling to SEA for work )

Remote: Yes, preferred

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Been working in Django (Python) for last 5 years. Have picked up
many things along the way.

Resume: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/singh-
arpit](https://www.linkedin.com/in/singh-arpit)

Email: arpitremarkable@gmail.com

Bio: Tech lead for a truly multinational project. I work at a slower but
steady pace. I'm a good mentor but not a good manager. ESOPs opportunity
preferred.

------
Taig

      Location: Berlin
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Scala(.js), react
      Résumé/CV: upon request
      Email: mail@taig.io
    

Hi, I'm Niklas! I have profound experiences in building end-to-end software
solutions for the web. I can turn your ideas into beautiful user interface
designs and make them come to life as rock-solid applications. I can handle
every aspect from a react frontend to a Scala backend with confidence.

------
therajesh
Location: Seattle Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, C/C++, Linux, AWS, React.js, Node, Python, Firebase,
DynamoDB, Maven

Email : rajeshnarayanrnb@gmail.com LinkedIn -
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/rajesh-
narayan-a81750123/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rajesh-narayan-a81750123/)

I’m a recent university grad looking to join a fast moving team. I’m a
fullstack developer, though most of my experience is working on the backend.

------
Draiken
Location: Curitiba, Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Possibly in the long term

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, React, NodeJS, Kubernetes, Full stack

CV: On demand

Email: luiz.felipe.gp [at] gmail.com

More than 10 years of experience working with high and low traffic apps
involved with all parts the development process. I've worked with many more
technologies in production like Android, iOS, Go, Elixir among others but I
don't consider myself an "X developer" for these - which doesn't mean I
wouldn't consider becoming one :)

------
JRKrause
Engineer with 5 years experience in early stage hardware startups. I am no
stranger to work environments in which I am required to take sole ownership of
a variety of tasks and ensure their completion with little oversight. I am
classically trained as an Electrical engineer but hoping to find a way to
leverage my analytical skills to break into the machine learning and data
science industry.

Location: Charlotte, NC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C, C++, Python, Keras, Linux, Altium

Résumé/CV: Email me

Email:jack.krause at gmail.com

------
pythonbase

      Location: Karachi, Pakistan
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python (Flask, Requests, BS), WordPress, some JS
      Résumé/CV: http://kashifaziz.me/kashif-aziz-cv.pdf
      Email: contact@kashifaziz.me
    

Currently working as remote web dev with AskBrian.ai developing Flask based
web services for on-the-fly translation and document creation (Excel, Word,
PowerPoint) using various Python packages and APIs.

------
gavinh
Location: Birmingham, AL

Remote: Yes, preferred

Willing to relocate: Yes, NYC

Technologies: data science and machine learning engineering: Python, numpy,
scipy, pandas, scikit-learn, statsmodels, seaborn, keras, SQL, AWS, Docker,
Serverless, Java

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1MK6O_lsRz_x3gD6NFBkWPiHY...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1MK6O_lsRz_x3gD6NFBkWPiHYFCeZuvb3n-GvSJC4snM/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: gavinhackeling at _gmail _

------
em-bee
Location: european in china

Remote: yes, can travel (20%)

Willing to relocate: only with whole family

Technologies: Linux, frontend and backend webdevelopment, prototyping.

Résumé/CV: on request (20 years experience with web development, team lead,
CTO)

Email: martin+hackernews at realss dot com

i am open to remote contract opportunities as a senior developer, teamlead,
part-time or full-time CTO, trainer

i am also able to build up a development team here in china, to serve your
needs.

[http://realss.com/](http://realss.com/)

------
nodemaker
Location: Amsterdam, Netherlands

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: To Spain/Colombia/Argentina

Technologies - iOS Native with Swift/Objective-C/C++. Android Native with
Kotlin/Java/C++, Flutter with Dart

Resume CV - [https://github.com/nodemaker/Resume/raw/master/resume-
ios.pd...](https://github.com/nodemaker/Resume/raw/master/resume-ios.pdf)

Email - nodemaker@gmail.com

Languages: English, Spanish, Dutch, Hindi, Bengali

------
nickyvanurk
Location: Leeuwarden, The Netherlands

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, adventure!

Technologies: Node.js | React | WebGL | JavaScript | C++ | Python | Rust |
Ability to learn quickly what I do not know.

Résumé/CV: [http://nickyvanurk.com/cv.pdf](http://nickyvanurk.com/cv.pdf) |
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/nickyvanurk/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/nickyvanurk/)

Email: info AT nickyvanurk.com

------
boskorp
Location: Buenos Aires, Argentina

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Open to discussion

Technologies: Node.js (Typescript, Javascript), Clojure, Python, SQL,
Blockchain

CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1oHTswKqe8tNuPXdyYgyvO1kK8Y...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1oHTswKqe8tNuPXdyYgyvO1kK8YwEMGZK)

Email: n@boskorp.com

Backend developer with 10~ years experience in plenty of fields, most recently
blockchain tech. Mostly interested in contract work, but can also do full-time
employment.

------
anjanb
Seasoned Fullstack Engineer/Leader with startups and Fortune 1000 companies.
Likes recruiting and mentoring Engineers, tech evangelization

Location: Bangalore, India

Remote: Yes, Preferred!

Willing to relocate: Only if I have to.

Technologies: Javascript(React, Redux, Angular), Java, Python, Go, Spring,
Hibernate, Boot, Postgresql, Oracle, Mongo, AWS.

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/qYj6AV](https://goo.gl/qYj6AV)

Email: anjan.remote@gmail.com

Education : Bachelors in Engineering from Bangalore University.

------
ablanco402
Location : Barcelona

Remote: No

Technologies: Ruby, RoR, Go, TDD, API REST, Cloud, PostgreSQL

We are looking for passionate developers with strong experience in the stack
above. If you are interested in have more information, please, attach your CV
to this link.

[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/search/?currentJobId=136762134...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/search/?currentJobId=1367621347&keywords=loyal%20guru)

------
a-afterglow
Full stack web (.NET Core, MERN) and Python developer, 2 years of professional
experience.

Location: Mexico, PST

Remote: Preferably

Willing to relocate: Depending on offer

Technologies: .NET Core, Python, Javascript, Tensorflow, AWS(EC2, S3, RDS),
bash

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1YXHUXySXajC1ydPX22KzbERz...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1YXHUXySXajC1ydPX22KzbERzmf53hbwdd-
ITAlh598w/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: oln.luis at gmail dot com

------
bigbassroller
Location: San Francisco (proper) Remote: yes. Office visits as needed Willing
to relocate: maybe Technologies: moving to Elixir/Phoenix. 8 years experience
full LAMP stack via WordPress. Will be at ElixirConf to meet in person.
Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mchavezi](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mchavezi)
Email: mchavez@space-rocket.com

------
yeshks
Location: Buffalo, NY, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (Only in the United States)

Technologies: Python, Java, JavaScript, NumPy, Pandas, Flask and Django.

Résumé/CV:
[https://yeshks.github.io/data/Yesh_Resume.pdf](https://yeshks.github.io/data/Yesh_Resume.pdf)

Email: yeshkuma@buffalo.edu

About me: Recent Graduate from University at Buffalo with MS in CS and looking
for work on my F1/EAD/OPT. Will require H1-B sponsorship in the future.

------
bo0tzz

      Location: Enschede, Netherlands
      Remote: Yes/partial - open to discussion
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Java, Python, Docker
      Résumé/CV: upon request
      Email: boet@dewilligen.net
    

Hi! I'm Boet, a young self-taught developer who has been working
professionally for about 1.5 years now. I'm looking for a challenging job with
the opportunity to learn a lot while building something great.

------
Kovah
Full Stack Web Dev, currently into DevOps and starting to dive deeper into
Python. Working on websites for a decade now, 4 years of that in a
professional environment for a mid-size web agency. Focus is backend stuff,
but I'm open for Full Stack/Frontend.

Location: Berlin, Germany

Remote: Maybe

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: PHP (WordPress, Drupal, Laravel, Symfony), JS, bit of Python

CV: [https://kovah.de/cv.pdf](https://kovah.de/cv.pdf)

Email: mail@kovah.de

------
dead_beef_cafe
EE with with many years experience in software, ISP/networking, data center
design&ops, frontend/backend mobile SPA. Presently working in robotics which I
greatly enjoy.

Location: Seattle (Redmond [remote])

Remote: preferred

Willing to relocate: for the right job

Technologies: C, Go, Python, Embedded (Linux,FreeBSD,STM32), EE
(digital,power,PCB), ECAD (Eagle, some Altium), MCAD (AutoCAD, SolidWorks,
Fusion360), Networking (JNPR, CSCO), HTML, CSS, JS, ...

Résumé/CV: Email me

Email: hnwwtbh719@dev-random.org

------
abrichr
Location: Toronto Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Machine Learning, Web, Full Stack

Résumé/CV: [http://richardabrich.com/resume](http://richardabrich.com/resume)

Email: richard.abrich@gmail.com

I specialize in understanding customer problems, and solving those problems
with data via state-of-the-art machine learning techniques. Primarily looking
for consulting opportunities, but open to other arrangements for the right
fit.

------
kopm
Location: London

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Flask, Django, PostgreSQL, redis, etc; typical python
stacks on AWS; some elixir, Kafka, RabbitmQ

Résumé/CV: linkedin.com/in/martinskopstals (can provide a neater pdf on
request)

email: mkop30@protonmail.com

Backend engineer with experience ranging from getting somewhat eclectic PoCs
up, running and scalable to developing APIs in cross-functional teams. Looking
for a pragmatic and curious engineering team or small, flexible startup.

------
cmccrave

      Location: Ontario, Canada
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: within Ontario
      Technologies: C++ (2.5 years)
      Résumé/CV: via email
      Email: christianmccrave@gmail.com
      GitHub: https://github.com/Cmccrave
    

I'm a self taught C++ programmer with a few projects related to StarCraft AI.
I'm currently working in life science automation as a PLC programmer and
systems integrator.

------
ricleal

      Location: Gaithersburg, MD, 
      Remote: Yes 99% of the time if possible
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Scientific Python (SciPy, NumPy, SciKit Learn, TensorFlow, etc), C/C++, Django, Flask, Relational/Non SQL Databases, VueJS, D3
      Résumé/CV: https://Linkedin.com/in/ricleal/
      GitHub: https://github.com/ricleal
      Email: ricleal@gmail.com

------
csorrell
I'm an experienced remote worker offering 6 years experience primarily using
the Microsoft stack. I approach solutions with maintainability in mind; code
should be simple to read and easy to change.

Location: Providence, RI

    
    
      Remote: yes
    
      Willing to relocate: no
    
      Technologies: C#, ASP.NET, MSSQL, nHibernate,javascript/jQuery, etc.
     
      Résumé/CV: available upon request
    
      Email: chris.s.sorrell@gmail.com

------
vinhnglx
Location: Singapore

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes (with a working visa). Right now, I'm working in
Singapore with a working visa.

Technologies: Ruby/Ruby on Rails, Elixir/Phoenix, ReactJS/React Native,
Packer/Terraform, Docker/Kubernetes, AWS/GCP.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/vincentnguyenle/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/vincentnguyenle/)

Email: vinh.nglx@gmail.com

------
ramin32
Location:New York Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Potentially Technologies:
Python, Javascript, Java, PostgreSQL, HTML/CSS, C#, C++, NGINX, Flask
Résumé/CV: [https://raminrakhamimov.com](https://raminrakhamimov.com) Email:
ramin32@gmail.com

Full stack python developer with over 10 years of experience in developing
software professionally for a variety of industries.

------
theSage
I've been working for 2 years now. I've built APIs, managed databases, written
ML models and dev productivity software so far. Looking for places with
problems I can learn from.

    
    
      Location: Trivandrum, India
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python, AWS, SQL, Docker, PyTorch
      Résumé/CV: https://www.arjoonn.com/cv
      Email: arjoonn.94@gmail.com

------
bql
Location: Cape Town, South Africa

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, PHP, JavaScript, CSS, HTML, Node.js, PostgreSQL, MySQL,
Apache Thrift, git, AWS

Résumé/CV: On request

Email: briehan.lombaard@gmail.com

Hi! I'm a full-stack software developer from Cape Town with 10+ years of
experience -- mostly web, a bit of devops and, more recently, network
programming in combination with industrial control systems integration. Remote
opportunities preferred but not a requirement.

------
salty_hash
Location: Sydney, AUS

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: R | Python | Javascript | Golang | Azure/AWS | SQL | Illustrator
| HTML/CSS | Rust (Hobbyist!)

Résumé/CV: Please email.

Email: debo.bal[at]gmail[dot]com

Orginally a philosophy and maths major, I ended up working as a Data Scientist
for the last three years. Lately I'm veering towards data/software engineering
because I like coding. Looking forward to new projects and challenges before
the robots take over.

------
vmano
Interested in freelance work only.

Location: Cleveland, OH

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies:HTML5, Photoshop, CSS3, Bootstrap, SASS, JavaScript, JQuery, PHP,
WordPress, Drupal, Joomla, Laravel

Résumé/CV: [http://vmano.com/423/](http://vmano.com/423/)
[https://www.upwork.com/fl/manoweb](https://www.upwork.com/fl/manoweb)

Email: contact@vmano.com

------
vevoe
Location: NYC

Remote: Yes please, but meeting in person is always great.

Willing to relocate: Not at the moment sorry.

Technologies: React, HTML/CSS. Node/Laravel.

Résumé: [https://michaelrice.io/](https://michaelrice.io/) or
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/michael-
rice-3b833195](https://www.linkedin.com/in/michael-rice-3b833195)

Email: hello@michaelrice.io

------
bpchaps
Location: Chicago

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: maybe

Technologies: Linux, postgres, *sh, python, clojure, prometheus, pandas,
visualization, ETL, geocoding, pogtgis

Email: matt@mchap.io

A little late to the party, but let's try this out anyway.

Professionally, my background is mostly in linux administration and finance
with a focus on infrastructure management. Outside of professional work, I do
a lot of work with the Freedom of Information act and data visualization, both
using python.

Short and sweet.

------
kaymat
Location: Colorado Springs, CO Remote: YES! Willing to relocate: maybe in the
future Technologies: Splunk, Arcsight, SIEM, Qradar, and Azure + more Resume:
Upon request Email: kaytlyn.matchett@csuglobal.edu I have one year of
experience in cyber security and the cloud. I learn quickly and I am looking
for a remote position. If it is not cyber related, I am open to entry level
jobs that train.

------
victorthehuman
Location: Eastern Europe Remote: Willing to relocate

Technologies: 6 years mobile experience. Mostly iOS development Swift & Obj-C.
Some Go, React, UWP. In my free time CAD, 3D printing and embedded development
for prototypes.

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/victor-
bitca/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/victor-bitca/)

Email: victor.bitca.development(at)gmail.com

------
dddenchev
Location: Sofia, Bulgaria

    
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: No
    
      Technologies: React Native, React, Node.js, Express.js, HTML5, CSS3, TypeScript, 

Redux, GraphQL, Serverless, AWS - Lambda, AppSync, Amplify, S3, DynamoDB, Lex;
Realm, MongoDB, MySQL, Heroku, Docker, Elastic Stack, Git, Intercom

    
    
      Résumé/CV: Available on request
    
      Email: deyan.denchev@lexis-solutions.com

------
csbartus
\- Location: Europe

\- Remote: Yes

\- Willing to relocate: Maybe

\- Technologies: React, AWS, WordPress, UI/UX design, Design systems

\- Résumé/CV: [http://metamn.io/csongor-bartus-
resume.pdf](http://metamn.io/csongor-bartus-resume.pdf)

\- Email: bartus.csongor@gmail.com

I'm a senior software engineer (degree in C.S) and UI/UX designer (works
featured in online galleries) looking for a permanent role after years of
freelancing.

------
CAMLORN
Location: Seattle

Remote: Strongly preferred

Willing to relocate: Not right now

Programming languages: Python, Rust, C++, some JavaScript and Go

Technologies: Most of Google Cloud platform, Kubernetes, SQL (Postgres,
BigQuery), RabbitMQ, PgBouncer, the Django/Celery stack, enough bash to be
dangerous, CMake, Appveyor and Travis CI, some Windows COM.

Résumé/CV:
[https://ahicks.io/files/resume.pdf](https://ahicks.io/files/resume.pdf)

Email: ahicks@ahicks.io

I'm an experienced backend software engineer/generalist with experience on
every level of the stack. Highlights include designing custom priority queues,
writing a microservice monitoring solution, debugging distributed locks, and
participating in multiple AWS to Google Cloud migrations. I've been involved
with 4 billing systems and wrote two of them. My favorite professional project
so far is an incredibly massive Kubernetes-powered media transcoding cluster.
I've also got some extensive ops experience.

My experience with lower levels of the stack comes from my personal projects.
The most impactful of these was implementing a significant optimization in the
Rust compiler which reorders struct and enum fields to reduce the memory
footprint of your code. It's much more complicated than it sounds. I've got a
write-up on my blog [0] My other sizeable personal project is Libaudioverse
[1] a large C++ library for audio synthesis not dissimilar to WebAudio [2].
Highlights include a parallelizing workflow engine and hand-written SIMD
optimizations.

I'm looking for a full-time position with either scheduling flexibility or at
least part time remote. My favorite technology is Rust, but I'm open to
anything.

0: [https://ahicks.io/posts/April%202017/rust-struct-field-
reord...](https://ahicks.io/posts/April%202017/rust-struct-field-reordering/)

1:
[https://github.com/libaudioverse/libaudioverse](https://github.com/libaudioverse/libaudioverse)

2: When I started, WebAudio was barely on the horizon. Once the spec reached a
degree of maturity, I read it and realized I'd built roughly the same thing.

------
FiddlerClamp
Technical and marketing writer. Location: Toronto, Ontario, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not presently

Technologies: Technical writing, editing, marketing writing. CMS tools, JIRA,
Confluence, SharePoint, ServiceNow, blogging platforms, Microsoft Office.

Resume/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/torontowriter/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/torontowriter/)

Email: jonathanacohen+hn@gmail.com

------
codedeadlock
Full Stack Developer from heart and Technical Architect on papers with 7+
years of experience.

    
    
      Location: Near Himalayas, India
      Remote: Yes, Preferred on-site
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python, PHP, MySQL, JS, DevOps, Linux
      Résumé/CV: On request
      Email: codedeadlock@gmail.com
    

Started complete department from scratch in last 7 years. Love solving
problems.

------
mkbkn
Location: India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Direct Response COPYWRITING & Marketing. I write persuasive copy
for emails, landing & sales pages, advertorials, search & social ads, etc.

RESULTS YOU WILL GET: About 10-30% increase in revenue. I also work on a trial
basis. If you sell anything online, drive a good volume of traffic and earn at
least $10,000 as monthly revenue, email me now.

Résumé/CV/Portfolio: Upon Request

Email: hn@fincopy.33mail.com

------
dougbarrett

        Location: Southern California
        Remote: Yes
        Willing to relocate: No
        Technologies: golang, frontend, backend, full stack, mysql, redis, AWS, google app engine, php, java, javascript, customer service, openRTB, heroku, google analytics, adobe analytics
        Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/doug-b/
        Email: doug.b.barrett@gmail.com

------
harrygeez
Location: Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia

Remote: Would be nice

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript, Go, React, Node, GraphQL, MySQL

Résumé/CV:
[https://1drv.ms/b/s!ArJVYO71M4zO_VxBSyaJXjqA8N-L](https://1drv.ms/b/s!ArJVYO71M4zO_VxBSyaJXjqA8N-L)

Email: weijiangan@outlook.com

Full stack developer with an eye for good design/UX. I'm an independent and
fast learner and I have no problem picking new stuffs.

------
crakenzak
_Current cs /ce student, looking for internship for summer 2020, please
contact me with any opportunities, very willing and able to learn anything_

Location: Austin, TX

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C++, Python, Java, React/React Native, Javascript/HTML/CSS,
Swift, Go, Ruby on Rails

Résumé/CV: [http://ridouh.me/resume.pdf](http://ridouh.me/resume.pdf)

Email: zakridouh (at) gmail.com

------
dbourguet
Location: Charlotte, NC Remote: Yes

    
    
      Willing to relocate: No  
    
      Technologies: R, Bioconductor, SQL, MLOps, PowerBI, Tableau, Ubuntu  
    
      Résumé/CV: Available by email

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dbourguet/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dbourguet/)

    
    
      Email: danieljbourguet@gmail.com

------
danish9412
Location: Anywhere in US

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, Python, Node, CI/CD, AWS, Kubernetes, Docker, Microsevices

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/siddiqui-
danish/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/siddiqui-danish/)

Github: [https://github.com/danish9412](https://github.com/danish9412)

Email: danish9412@gmail.com

------
sonercirit

      Location: Ankara, Turkey
      Remote: Yes, currently working remotely
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: I have worked with various techs including Java, JavaEE, Spring, JavaScript, TypeScript, Golang, Elixir etc...
      Résumé/CV: 
        * https://pastebin.com/1Rd7fqhB
        * https://github.com/sonercirit
      Email: sonercirit@gmail.com

------
danielhunt
Location: Dublin, Ireland

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: AWS / PHP / ... People?

Résumé/CV: On request - or
[http://ie.linkedin.com/in/danielhunt/](http://ie.linkedin.com/in/danielhunt/)

Email: daniel@danielhunt.ie

I'm a deeply technical leader with a passion for cloud infra & automation.

Looking for new leadership opportunities, happy to work remotely but have
preference for Dublin.

------
notananthem
Location: Seattle

Remote: Yes, not preferred

Willing to relocate: Yes, preferably intl.

Technologies: I made hardware. Undergrad industrial design, just finished MBA
@ Foster, been doing Surface prototypes and hardware dev for 5 years. I am
interested in building and running high performing organizations.

Resume: [http://crudo.soy/yque.pdf](http://crudo.soy/yque.pdf) (or ask, been
busy)

Email: ilegal@crudo.soy

------
faitswulff

      Location: Chicago
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Rails, JS, Rust
      Résumé/CV: https://www.dropbox.com/s/b54m04lx314732e/BrianKungProgrammer.pdf?dl=0
      Email: reverse this: zyx.gnuknairb@nh
    

Long time Rails engineer diving headfirst into Rust to learn systems
programming. Happiest when fed JSON API requirements ;)

------
odomojuli
Location: Los Angeles, CA

Remote: Yes, preferred

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Mathematics, CSS/HTML/JS, machine learning

Resume:
[https://github.com/odomojuli/resume/blob/master/resume.pdf](https://github.com/odomojuli/resume/blob/master/resume.pdf)

Email: info@odomojuli.com

Bio: Japanese queer transwoman mathematician. My mom was a motherboard and my
dad was a modem.

------
Tallain
Location: California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C#, SQL + SQL administration + db design, Javascript, VueJS,
Python

Résumé/CV: Real thing on request; summary: two years of professional
development experience with several years prior of informal experience
(writing code as QA), a few years of analyst and IT work, and before that,
some more years in freelance web development & design (nearly 10 years ago).

Email: tallain@gmail.com

------
mileycyrusXOXO

      Location: Remote (Colorado, USA)
      Remote: Only
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Fullstack Web + VR / AR / Game Dev
      Résumé/CV: https://jordanmajd.com/cv.html
      Email: me at jordanmajd dot com
    

Looking for opportunties a Sr Fullstack Developer or as a VR / AR / Game Dev.
See my portfolio at jordanmajd dot com.

------
CaioAlonso

      Location: São Paulo, Brazil
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: JavaScript, Golang, Web
      Résumé/CV: On request
      Email: caio@caioalonso.com
    

I have 10 years of experience with mostly Web technologies, but have done game
development, Ruby on Rails, PHP, Java. For the past three years I've been
working with JavaScript and Golang.

------
vanilla_nut

      Location: New York, NY
      Remote: yes
      Willing to relocate: yes
      Technologies: C++, Java, Python, SQL
      Résumé/CV: via email
      Email: ncontino@protonmail.com
    

Working professionally for about 2 years now. Mainly interested in backend
development, high throughput systems in particular. Very much hoping to escape
NYC's 90+ degree summer weather :)

------
jillesvangurp
Location: Berlin, Germany

Remote: Yes, if needed. I've managed and worked with remote engineers and have
access to good a co-working setup (the Factory in Berlin).

Willing to relocate: No; but occasional travel would be possible.

Technologies: Kotlin (backend), Elasticsearch, AWS/Docker, Java, Stellar and
lots more.

Résumé/CV: jillesvangurp on Github/Linkedin/Twitter/HN/etc. email me for a
full CV

Email: jilles AT jillesvangurp.com

I'm looking for contracts for backend engineering work and am comfortable in
senior/tech lead/CTO type roles. I'm mostly specialized in Kotlin/Java but
also looking to branch out to other tech stacks. Anything involving Stellar,
Elasticsearch, or location based services would be a good match for me.

Things I've done recently:

\- Build Kotlin clients for Elasticsearch and Stellar (Github)

\- Set up ELK based logging and analytics using Elastic Cloud. If you'd like
to modernize your logging, security auditing, monitoring/metrics, apm, etc., I
can help.

\- Build Inbot (I've been a 1 person dev team for the last year+) - Stellar
based reward program where our users earn InToken for rewards issued by our
customers.

\- Build the search engine for matmatch.com using Elasticsearch; a material
and metal alloy search engine.

\- Lots more for Inbot, Nokia/Here, and others.

What I can do for you:

\- Generic Java/Kotlin projects. I've done Spring Boot, servlets, data
crunching, and much more. I've been doing stuff using Java since 1996 and
Kotlin for the last few years.

\- Jump start converting your Java code base to Kotlin. I'm good at
refactoring and modernizing legacy code bases. Kotlin makes Java fun again.

\- Get you started with gaining insight into what is happening in your systems
via Elastic based tools.

\- Architecting a search engine and guiding your product managers through the
process of adding search, autocomplete, did you mean, and other search related
functionality to your product

\- Get you started with a block chain based product using Stellar, Ripple, or
similar. Also interested in getting you started with the Libra tech stack and
learning along with you what that entails.

------
chmod2
Location: Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: AWS, Kubernetes, Serverless, Devops, Gitops, Microservices,
Jenkins, Linux

Résumé: [https://ozbey.dev/cv.pdf](https://ozbey.dev/cv.pdf)

email: contact@ozbey.me

Senior developer with AWS(Professional Certified and Partner) + Devops + ETL
experience looking for contracting work(~20 hour weekly). Remote based in
Europe. Work hours consistent with EST.

------
chathuras87
Location: Colombo, Sri Lanka

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript, Node.js, React.js, PHP

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/chathuras](https://www.linkedin.com/in/chathuras)

Email: chathuras at <no sp@m> gmail dot com

Currently leading a team in a US based company in Sri Lanka. Looking for any
full-stack role in a different city. Full Time | Permanent | Contract

------
mlluis

      Location: EU/Portugal/Azores (GMT)
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Mobile/Desktop Hybrid Applications, Webservices, Backend (preferred) and Architectures, IoT, M2M.
      Hobbies: Reverse Engineering, IoT Hacks.
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/mlluis/
      Email: mlluis.pt gmail com

------
elaine983
Location: Toronto

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: will consider within Canada

Technologies: Python, NumPy, Scikit-learn, Keras, MySQL, TensorFlow

Resume/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/elaineye/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/elaineye/)

Email: elaineye983@gmail.com

I am looking for a data scientist/machine learning full-time/contract, let me
know if you have an opening!

------
squashy
Location: Italy

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: well, it depends

Technologies: Java, C, Python, Javascript, NodeJS, AngularJS, Angular2,
jQuery, D3JS, Bootstrap, APIs, React, SQL, XML, XSL, GIT, MySQL, MongoDB

Resumè/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/simone-della-
marca-25b55b26](https://www.linkedin.com/in/simone-della-marca-25b55b26)

English level: Excellent

Email: s.dellamarca@gmail.com

------
TheArcane
Location: Montreal, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Computer vision, machine learning, C++, Py3, SLAM, visual
odometry, perception for autonomous driving

Resume/CV: [https://jimaldon.com/cv.pdf](https://jimaldon.com/cv.pdf)
[https://jimaldon.com/about.html](https://jimaldon.com/about.html)

------
pknerd
Location: Karachi

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Possible

Technologies: Automation, Scraping,ETL Pipelines in Python, Spark, and
Airflow. Web Development in PHP Laravel, Flask and Django

Résumé/CV: [http://adnansiddiqi.me](http://adnansiddiqi.me) Blog:
[http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me](http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me)

Email: kadnan @ gmail.com

~~~
noetix
15 years experience, full-stack JS engineer, looking to relocate to Seattle.

Applying to big tech but would be interested in smaller companies.

Visa/Relocation required.

Location: QLD, Australia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, Seattle

Technologies: JavaScript, ES6, NodeJS, React, serverless, AWS (Lambda, Dynamo,
S3, Kinesis, SQS, SNS), Neo4j, Docker, PHP

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1hX9A3T_V9VxNcBmKPOE6SvzkzLW...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1hX9A3T_V9VxNcBmKPOE6SvzkzLW1DAgW/view?usp=sharing)

Email: im@alex-joyce.com

------
cyrilbenson47

      Location: Manila, Philippines
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: No
    
      Technologies: PHP (Laravel, Symfony, CI, WordPress), Javascript (Vanilla, jQuery, React, Angular, Vue), Python (Tensorflow, Pytorch, Django, Flask), CSS (LESS/SASS)
    
      Résumé/CV: linkedin.com/in/cyril-yu-49769573/
    
      Email: cyrilbenson47[at]gmail.com

------
valehelle

      Location: Malaysia
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Android, React, React Native, Phoenix
      Résumé/CV: Upon request.
      Email: hazmiirfan92[at]gmail[dot]com
    

I am mainly a front-end developer but also dabble with back-end as a side
project. Currently looking for opportunity that allows me to work on
Elixir/Phoenix.

------
skunkworker
Location: Provo, UT

Remote: Yes (Part time and contract work preferred)

Willing to relocate: Not at this time.

Technologies: Ruby (extensively), Ruby on Rails, Postgres/MySQL, Redis,
Golang, Docker, SCSS, VueJS.

Résumé/CV: on request and
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/johnbolliger/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/johnbolliger/)

Email: john_hn_jobs (at) consyse.com

------
theWheez
Location: Salt Lake City, Utah, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Android, Kotlin, Java. Proficient in Python, JavaScript, SQL,
Linux, etc.

Résumé/CV: [https://caleb.dev/android/](https://caleb.dev/android/)

Email: mail@caleb.dev

5 years of Android experience, and 2 years as an independent contractor.
Available for contract work (potentially to hire, with the right fit).

------
vpj
Location: Colombo, Sri Lanka

Remote: Yes (Part-time preferred)

Willing to relocate: May be

Technologies: Deep Learning

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/vpjayasiri/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/vpjayasiri/)

Email: v p j a y a s i r I [a t] g m a i l . c o m

Spent around 8 months full time learning machine learning. Worked mostly on
reinforcement learning projects for games.

------
iosdev1
I helped over 20 companies in creating great mobile apps (three of them were
in the top 100 on App Store in its category). I was consultant, project
manager and a lead software architect working for small startups and big
players (like Amazon or Thomson Reuters).

Location: Poland

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: iOS | C++ | Kotlin | Node.js | IoT | Bluetooth | STM32

Résumé/CV: I'll send it upon request.

Email: lang.cpp AT gmail.com

------
sbiesan

      Location: Seattle but preference for remote
      Remote: Preferred
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Java/Spring, Ruby/Rails, Python, JS, Shibboleth/SAML/Auth/Federation, various frontend stacks.
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/shawn-biesan/
      Email: shawnbiesan@fastmail.com

------
dirtylowprofile
Location: Philippines Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies: Xcode,
Swift, Android Studio, Kotlin Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1DRdekk5dVmxudGL2IQBwMqIJIS...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1DRdekk5dVmxudGL2IQBwMqIJISZMt1CS)
Email: lawrence@livinideas.com

------
gtata
Full-stack engineer. Most proud of: [https://github.com/gautamtata/watershed-
guardians](https://github.com/gautamtata/watershed-guardians).

I'm a recent grad w/ a BS in CS. Looking for full-time opportunities. Looking
forward to hearing from you.

Location: SF Bay Area

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: YES

Technologies: React, Node

Résumé/CV: resume.gautamtata.com

Email: gautam AT gautamtata.com

------
tech10001
Location: NYC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, Javascript, Vue, Angular, Postgres, MySQL,
Node.js

Resume: Can provide one if needed.

Email: technologyexpert@protonmail.com

Software Engineer/CTO looking for a part time gig. I would like to work
remotely few hours a week (depends on the project). I can write code but also
do project management and lead a development team.

I can pick up new technologies pretty quick. Let's talk soon.

------
topaztee
Location: Remote:would consider it

    
    
      Willing to relocate:yes
      Technologies: Go, React, Graphql, Typescript, PHP
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/topaz-t/
      Email:topaztee@gmail.com
    

generalist full-stack software engineer with 2 years experience leaning
towards backend. looking for a mid-level role.

------
stuckinaloop
Location: Los Angeles

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies: Front End Developer / Data Scientist (ReactJS/React Native,
Angular, NodeJS, Python, Keras/Tensorflow, Apache SparkML, Hadoop/EMR)

Resume/CV:
[http://madhav.io/static/MadhavGharmalkarResume.pdf](http://madhav.io/static/MadhavGharmalkarResume.pdf)

Email: jobs(*at)madhav.io

------
fugazithehaxoar
Location: Portland, OR

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: (Digital Marketer) Marketo, Hubspot, Salesforce, Front-End
Development, GTM, Go0gle Analytics, Google Optimize, Demandbase, Sitecore, AEM
and more...

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/garrettgillas/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/garrettgillas/)

Email: garrettgillas@gmail.com

------
psophis
Location: Seattle Area Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies:
Linux, NixOS, Python, Docker, iOS, Networking. Résumé/CV: Available upon
request. Email: admin [at] psophis.com

Looking for a mid level devops position somewhere in the Seattle area.
Currently working as a Network/Linux Admin and sole developer at a local small
school district.

------
fdside
Location: Latvia, Riga Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Java, Elixir, Go, Clojure, PostgreSQL, Redis, Kafka. Distributed
systems, Software architecture.

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/deniss-
murmanis-6267b9aa/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/deniss-murmanis-6267b9aa/)

Email: fordarkside3370@gmail.com

------
bvinc

      Location:  Burleson, TX
      Remote:  Yes, and I have experience working remotely
      Willing to relocate:  Yes
      Technologies:  Go, Rust, Java, c++.  Senior full stack developer for a large code base.
      Résumé/CV:  https://www.linkedin.com/in/brian-vincent-7236746/
      Email:  brainn /at/ gmail.com

------
antonios
Location: Athens, Greece.

Remote: Yes, preferred

Willing to relocate: Yup

Technologies: Python, Javascript both frontend & NodeJS, *SQL, CouchDB,
Sysadmin stuff (Bash, Ansible, heavy Linux/BSD user, Docker etc etc), Devops,
plus Bitcoin know-how.

Resume: Upon request

GitHub: antanst

mail: antanst at antanst dot com

Experience: >13 yrs in engineering/devops/sysadmin.

Current position: CIO at Bolooba Datacentres AB Sweden.

Ideally looking for a remote team leadership position.

------
savrajsingh
Currently in Princeton, NJ, open to remote and willing to relocate.

Technologies: Prefer backend, Google Cloud, Python, App Engine, Cloud SQL -
led engineering for dailyharvest.com from seed to post-B as the founding CTO,
currently open to consulting.

Résumé/CV: linkedin.com/in/savraj

Email: savraj [at] gmail.com

------
castlecrasher2

      Location: UT, Greater SLC area
      Remote: Yes! On-site works, too, though.
      Willing to relocate: Depends.
      Technologies: (Data engineering & architecture + Cloud) GCP, AWS, Python, SQL, Talend
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/mdeaver/
      Email: mattrdeaver at (g mail) dot com

------
anthonyriggi

      Location: San Francisco
      Remote: Yes, I have remote experience.
      Willing to relocate: Yes,
      Technologies: JavaScript, React, Node, Mongo, MySQL, PostgrSQL, AWS, JS Testing frameworks & CI, etc.
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/anthonyriggi
      Email: anthonyriggithree@gmail.com

------
mishftw
Location: anywhere in United States Remote: open to it Technologies: Node,
React, Vue, Angular, AWS, Azure, GCP, Python, C++, IoT Resume:
[https://mish.one](https://mish.one) Email: mishftw[at]umich[dot]edu Looking
for short term or long term opportunities starting September 2019

------
althaffe
Location: Kerala, India

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Vue, Nuxt, ES6 and Modern JS stuff, Node.js, i18n, SCSS, Elixir
novice, FP & UX enthusiast

Resume: www.linkedin.com/in/althaffe

Email: althaf AT protonmail DOT com

Looking for Front-end/Full-stack Engineer positions in companies solving
interesting and valid problems. Extra points if you care about accessibility
and hacker ethic

------
apalm112
Location: Orlando, FL

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes!

Technologies: Full Stack JavaScript: HTML, CSS, Sass, JavaScript, Node,
Express, React, MongoDB, SQL, Linux, Git, Bootstrap, some React Native and
Python

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/adapalmer/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/adapalmer/)

Email: apalm112@gmail.com

~~~
apalm112
palmerrocks.com

------
donretag
Location: Los Angeles

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: primarily a Java developer, but I have been paid to write Ruby,
Scala, PHP, Python, etc... Back-end developer with a strong focus on search
and data. Elasticsearch committer.

Résumé/CV/Email:
[https://pastebin.com/zBKrT0N3](https://pastebin.com/zBKrT0N3)

------
Grenadingue
Location: Paris

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C, C++, Java, Bash, Python, Node.js, Dart, Qt, Flutter, SQL,
Docker, Embedded Software, Desktop Software

Résumé/CV: [https://nicolas.chauv.in](https://nicolas.chauv.in)

Email: nicolas.chauvin.dev [at] gmail [dot] com

Wishes: Full libre & Open-source development, Full remote, Working less than
32h/week

------
ascales
Location: Chattanooga, Tennessee Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies: .NET Core, GoLang, Python, Angular, React,
JavaScript/TypeScript, Node.js, Express, SQL, Docker, Startup Product
Development

Résumé/CV: By Request

Email: andrew+hn@a-scales.com

Couple years of dev experience. Have worked around startups before, looking to
make a move in my career to somewhere more fulfilling.

------
nicolewhite
Location: San Francisco Bay Area

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Flask, TypeScript, React, scikit-learn, Keras

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/nicolemargaretwhite/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/nicolemargaretwhite/)

Email: nmwhite0131@gmail.com

Looking for Machine Learning Engineer or Full Stack Engineer positions.

------
noahezekwugo
Location: Seattle

Remote: Yes, not preferred

Willing to relocate: Anywhere in CA or WA

Technologies: React, Vue, Ruby on Rails, React Native, SQL, GraphQL, others

Resume/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/noah-
ezekwugo/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/noah-ezekwugo/) \- Detailed resume on
request

Email: noahezekwugo@gmail.com

------
kawaiiru
Location: SF bay area

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes, in US 48 states

Technologies: python

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1sbZaZhO1v80Djc0EStYNnDlq...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1sbZaZhO1v80Djc0EStYNnDlq4IxukH4f99LCd-
vDo88/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: frances.liu168@gmail.com

------
throwaway5867
Very interested in large scale distributed systems. I have a lot of experience
in a wide array of technologies. I've been a software engineer for the last 6
years. Please reach out.

Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Possibly. West coast US only

Technologies: Elixir, Erlang, Rust, Go, Ruby, Python, Javascript, AWS/GCP

Resume: Upon request

Email: throwaway56875@gmail.com

------
jrspxjosh
Location: New Jersey Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: NO

Technologies: Front End Developer / UI/UX Developer (ReactJS, NodeJS, PHP)

Resume/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/joshua-serrano-
patron/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/joshua-serrano-patron/)

Email: joshuapatron@yahoo.com

------
distantaidenn

      Location: Tokyo, Japan
      Remote: Yes, and preferred
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Senior Fullstack: Ruby, React, Python, Flutter, iOS, Android
      Résumé/CV: Available upon request
      Email: that.distant.aidenn@gmail.com
    

American citizen, but no need for visa sponsorship.

------
kpwags
Location: Philadelphia Suburbs

Remote: Highly Preferred

Willing to Relocate: No

Technologies: .NET, Javascript, HTML/CSS, SQL, React, Node.js, PHP

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/o25p4zuiy1ij9u6/Resume.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/o25p4zuiy1ij9u6/Resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: keith.p.wagner@gmail.com

------
rdda
10+ years of experience in all things web.

Location: São Paulo, Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript, Vue.js, Node, Elixir, Phoenix, Ruby, Rails.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/rodrigoddalmeida/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rodrigoddalmeida/)

Email: rod (at domain) dealmeida.xyz

------
wsaryoo

      Location: Bangkok, Thailand
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Flask/Vue/Nginx/Supervisor/Gunicorn/Docker/Vim
      Résumé/CV: https://jingz.github.io/djing/resumes/index.html
      Email: wsaryoo@gmail.com

------
damianmakki

      Location: California
    
      Remote: Preferred, actually
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes
    
      Technologies: Design, UI, UX, HTML, CSS, Sass, JS, Adobe Suite, Sketch, Principle, Framer
    
      Resume/CV: https://makki.pro/damian-makki-resume-2019.pdf
    
      Email: damian@makki.pro

------
trumbitta2

      Location: Cagliari area, Italy
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Angular, React (for React I need mentorship and/or time to learn)
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/williamghelfi/
      Email: william@williamghelfi.com

------
syedamer
Location: Germany (NRW)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Embedded, C++ 11/14/17, QT, Yocto, Linux, Python, Networks,
IPv6, willing to learn new stuff

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/syedamergilani](https://www.linkedin.com/in/syedamergilani)

Email: syed.amer at gilani.eu

------
nottsdev

      Location: Nottingham, UK
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: strong - C#, .NET Core, Javascript, React, 
      SQL Server, Server Admin, Azure, Azure DevOps, 
      Architecture
      Résumé/CV: Available upon request (6 years exp)
      Email: rjdeveloper30@gmail.com

------
Gnan
Location: Florida

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C/C++, C#, WPF, Asp.Net, Docker,Angular2, TypeScript, image
processing, DICOM, HL7, FDA regulations

Email: in my profile

I have around 20+ years of experience in various SW engineering R&D functional
disciplines in a big healthcare company. Created products that are market
leader in the segment.

~~~
spoon16
I don't see your email in your profile. Can you reach out to me?
eric@f9teams.com

------
ryanmercer
Location: Indiana Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies: No STEM
background Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ryanmercer317](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ryanmercer317)
Email: RyanMercer@gmail.com

------
artkirillov
Location: Moscow, Russia

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: iOS SDK, Swift, JavaScript, HTML, CSS

Résumé:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/jnug5zqvzrdk50c/Artem%20Kirillov%2...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/jnug5zqvzrdk50c/Artem%20Kirillov%20Resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: artemkirillov@gmail.com

------
gscott
Location: San Diego, CA

    
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: No
    
      Technologies: Expert on Insurance Pay Per Click Ads Spending 150k per year (generating lots of sales!), SQL, HTML, CSS
    
      Résumé/CV: http://www.george.work/
    
      Email: gscott@officeroam.com

------
kenwright
Location: South Bay Area, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C#, C++, Windows, Database, Firmware, Software, Medical Devices,
Embedded Systems

Resume:
[http://kenwrightconsultingllc.com/Resume/](http://kenwrightconsultingllc.com/Resume/)

Email: ken.wright@kenwrightconsultingllc.com

------
ajmalvh
Location: India Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies: ASP.NET
Core, Web services, Azure Cloud Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ajmalvh/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ajmalvh/)

------
dividead

      Location: Moscow, Russia
      Remote: yes
      Willing to relocate: yes
      Technologies: typescript, node.js, go, docker, mongo, redis
      Résumé/CV: via email
      Email: divided.joy@gmail.com
    

Software developer with 5+ years of experience (mostly node.js backends).

------
vmchale
Location: Chicago, IL

Remote: Yes, preferred

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Haskell (2 years industrial experience), knowledge of languages
such as ATS and J as well

Résumé/CV:
[http://vmchale.com/static/resume.pdf](http://vmchale.com/static/resume.pdf)

Email: vamchale@gmail.com

------
phkahler
Location: Detroit area

Remote: Yes, can work remote

Willing to relocate: Maybe (depending on job, area)

Technologies: Embedded, Automotive, micro-controllers, C, C++ Python,
Simulink, Motor Control, Computational Geometry, would enjoy learning
something new.

Resume/CV: On request - 20+ years of varied experience

Email: Same as ID at gmail

Github: Same ID as here

------
darkLord19
Location: India Remote: Yes Willing to Relocate: Yes Technologies: Python, Go,
Java, Django, Flask, Postgresql, REST API Resume/CV:
[https://umangparmar.me](https://umangparmar.me) Email: umangjparmar@gmail.com

------
tekno45
Location: SF Bay Area

    
    
      Remote: Willing
    
      Willing to relocate: yes
    
      Technologies: Ansible, Terraform, Python, AWS, Linux 
    
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/joseph-greene-a9616a29/
    
      Email:josephgreene78@gmail.com

------
chopraaa
Location: Delhi, India

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Powershell, Ansible, Chef, Docker, AWS, Kubernetes

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/varun-
chopra/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/varun-chopra/)

Email: v [at] chopraaa [dot] com

------
aceway
Location: Shanghai,China

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C++/C, Python, javascript, threejs, nodejs, linux, MySQL.

Résumé/CV: Available upon request

Email: aceway [at] qq.com

I like programming and math. I am working as an engineers manager in a comanpy
that develop children/young games. I would like enjoy programm in spare time.

------
lotaezenwa

      Location: Chicago, IL
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: MATLAB, Python, C, Machine Learning, System Identification, Embedded Systems, Applied Mathematics
      Résumé/CV: Upon Request
      Email: michael.ezen [at] gmail.com

------
ngenstyle
Location: Burnaby, BC, Canada (also Vancouver area)

Remote: Preferred, Experienced

Willing to relocate: Yes (conditional)

Technologies: 2+ years worth in React, Django, Python, JavaScript, C#,
Node.js, Express.js, MongoDB, ASP.NET Core, Bootstrap, Angular, jQuery, Java,
PHP, HTML, CSS, Git

Résumé/CV: By Request

Email: pngen93@gmail.com

------
desyncr
Location: Argentina

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby, Python, PHP; some Rust and Go

Résumé/CV:
[https://linkedIn.com/in/dcavuotti](https://linkedIn.com/in/dcavuotti)

Email: dario.cavuotti@gmail.com

+7 years experience working at startups; generalist and team player.

------
jeisc

      Location: Milan area in Italy
      Remote: YES
      Willing to relocate: NO
      Technologies: MySQL,JavaScript,Php,Centos sysadmin,Moodle, Totara,Learning Management Systems,DigitalOcean
      Résumé/CV: jeisch.com
      Email: eischen at hotmail dot com

------
TheRealNGenius

      Location: Canada
      Remote: yes
      Willing to relocate: yes
      Technologies: javascript, adobe illustrator, html, css
      Résumé/CV: https://www.reddit.com/user/TheRealNGenius/
      Email: TheRealNGenius@protonmail.com

------
32bitkid

      Role: Developer/Designer
      Location: Denver, CO
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: React, ES6, Typescript, CSS, SCSS, Go, Kotlin
      Resume: https://j.holmes.codes/resume/
      Email: j@holmes.codes

------
crsn
Location: SF Remote: No preference Willing to relocate: Yes Résumé/CV:
carsonkahn.com/who Email: carson@carsonkahn.com

I’m a moderately successful serial founder, most recently CTO promoted by F100
Board members to CEO.

Very open-minded about opps, given unique background.

------
segmondy
Location: US

Remote: Only

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Unix, Backend, Databases (Postgres, Mysql, Cassandra, Mongo,
etc), Scaling, Mobile Hybrid, Kubernetes, AWS, GCP, go, python, php, java,
javascript, typescript, etc, etc.

Looking for 10-15 hours part time work since I spend all my days in meetings.

Email: segmond AT gmail

------
lordMalk
Location: Spain (UTC+1)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies:

\- Javascript (Vue, React, NodeJS, ES6)

\- CSS (SASS, Stylus, PostCSS, BEM, SMACSS)

\- HTML (Pug, Emmet)

\- SQL

\- Git

\- Scrum

Résumé: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/kevin-caracuel-
llabres-1ab78b38/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kevin-caracuel-
llabres-1ab78b38/)

Email: malkev.malkavian AT gmail.com

------
memorammstein

      Location: Guadalajara, Mexico
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: JavaScript, Node, React
      Résumé/CV: https://guillermo-jimenez.xyz/files/CV.pdf
      Email: guillermo_jimenez@outlook.com

------
nickee
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: Why not!

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies/Skills: Python, Spark, SQL, R, AWS, MsC Statistics & Computer
Science, ML/AI

Resumé: Headline: Senior Data Scientist, full page on request

Email: nicolas@edwards.fr

I can help you build (big) data and modeling pipelines to solve interesting
problems.

------
oyebenny
Location: Atlanta Remote: Sure. Willing to relocate: Yes. Technologies: Web
Dev across the board, E-commerce, Pentesting, Python, JavaScript, C++, Web
Apps, Network admin, QA Résumé/CV: Upon request. Email: bennyv@protonmail.com

------
rishabh16
Location: Dubai

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, C++, SQL

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.icloud.com/#iclouddrive/0mnURQQtjRa8PtczF2lVNHzf...](https://www.icloud.com/#iclouddrive/0mnURQQtjRa8PtczF2lVNHzfw)

Email: rishunk16@gmail.com

------
wasi0013
Location: Chittagong

Remote: Yes (Preferred)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, Scrapy, Pandas, selenium, requests,
BeautifulSoup

Résumé/CV: request it via email

Email: [https://wasi0013.com/contact/](https://wasi0013.com/contact/)

------
spartakos87
Location:Athens,Greece Remote:Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python,Kotlin,Scala,Java,Clojure,Android, etc

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/serepasf](https://www.linkedin.com/in/serepasf)

Email: serepasf@gmail.com

------
rodcoelho
Location: NYC Willing to relocate: San Francisco / San Diego (family)
Technologies: Python, Javascript Résumé/CV: github.com/rodcoelho &
linkedin.com/in/rodcoelho Email: rod.de.coelho@gmail.com

------
hn_1234
Location: Washington D.C

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate : if the offer is good.

Technologies : Java, Spring, Javascript, NodeJS, Kubernetes, Kafka, [Oracle &
MySQL & SQLServer] DB, Cloud Native Microservices , Fan of Reactive
programming.

Email : rudra_inbox [at] outlook [dot] com

Resume: On Request

Total Experience : 13+ yrs.

------
tiagopt7
Location: Oporto, Portugal

Remote: Yes, only remote/freelance

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: PHP, Python, Wordpress, MySQL and lots more. Special skills: Web
security audition, PHP and Python backend development and crawlers/scraping.

Email: tiagoportugal [at] mail [dot] com

Thanks for reading!

------
jenovaeu
Location: Netherlands Remote: Yes Willing to Relocate: Yes Technologies: Sys
Admin, Network admin, Automation of Microsoft products using powershell.
Resume/CV: Available upon request Email: javiercordero20@gmail.com

------
pabbasian

      Location: Berlin, Germany
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: .net, node, sql, frontend
      Résumé/CV: http://www.pabbasian.com/payman-cv.pdf
      Email: info_at_pabbasian.com

------
ldesgoui
Location: France

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, may require sponsorship

Technologies: Rust, Python, Haskell, Elm, Nix{,Os,Ops}, Linux

Résumé/CV: [https://ldesgoui.xyz/resume.pdf](https://ldesgoui.xyz/resume.pdf)

Email: ldesgoui@gmail.com

------
zxcvbnm12
Location: Oklahoma city, USA Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies:
SQL developer and Application support or open to any technologies Résumé/CV:
upon request Email: pooji2696@gmail.com

------
bramm
Location: Seattle, WA, but seeking warmer climate

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: UI/UX Design

Résumé/CV:
[http://linkedin.com/in/bradenhamm](http://linkedin.com/in/bradenhamm)

Email: braden.hamm@gmail.com

------
gargs
Location: Amsterdam

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not immediately

Technologies: iOS (native) -- Swift, Objective-C

CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dmgargs/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dmgargs/)

Email: saurabh@gargs.com

------
halidoucse

      Location: Rabat, Morocco
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: .NET Core, React, electron, WPF
      Résumé/CV: linkedin.com/in/halidcisse
      Email: halidoucse@gmail.com

------
dhogan
Location: Indiana

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript, Vue

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/iamdanhogan/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/iamdanhogan/)

Email: dan@belowthebenthic.com

------
brankoB
Location: Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, Python, C#, Node.js, SQL, Scala, Swift

Résumé/CV: Upon request

Email: branko.bajic@outlook.com

===

Recent CS grad with two internships under my belt looking for challenging
opportunities (preferably with mentorship opportunities available!).

------
nkmah2
Location: Boston

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Image Processing, Computer Vision,Python ML/Deep learning: C,
C++.

Résumé/CV: Upon Request

Email: nkmah2@gmail.com

5+ years experience working in Image Processing & ML (+ PhD in Computer
Science)

Experience in both academic and industry.

------
brian_c
Location: Chicago, IL

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: React, Vue; JavaScript, CSS, SVG, HTML

Résumé/CV: [https://brian.carstensen.dev/](https://brian.carstensen.dev/)

Email: brian@carstensen.dev

------
SamWhited
Location: Atlanta, GA or Austin, TX

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: for the right job. Prefer Atlanta.

Technologies: Go, Rust, XMPP, message bus and event sourcing

Résumé: available by request; 6+ years of professional experience in backend
development.

Email: sam@samwhited.com

------
wymiller
Location: Traverse City, Michigan, United States

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Unlikely but ultimately depends

Technologies: .NET Framework, .NET Core, Python, PHP, Go, Rust,

Javascript, Linux, Docker, MySQL, MSSQL, MongoDB, Cassandra

Résumé/CV: Upon request

Email: wjmiller2016@gmail.com

------
colobas
Location: Seattle

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Python, Pandas, PyTorch, Machine Learning, Data Science

Résumé/CV: [https://gpir.es/cv.pdf](https://gpir.es/cv.pdf)

Email: mail [at] gpir [dot] es

Note: Need a visa.

------
speeder
Location: Brazil, Valinhos

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes, but only if offered a deal good enough to abandon my
current business.

Tecnolodies: C, C++, Lua, lots of random stuff. Lately using PHP-GTK

email: mauricio.gomes -at- coderofworlds _dot_ com

------
thoughtpalette
Location: Chicago IL

Remote: Preferred, experienced

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JS, TS, CSS, HTML, SPAs, Angular, etc

Resume: By Request

Email: ${hnUserName}chris@gmail.com

Site: [https://thoughtpalette.com](https://thoughtpalette.com)

------
vpdn
I'm an iOS developer with close to ten years experience building apps, some of
which have multiple million downloads and are used daily by hundreds of
thousands of people. I've worked for large corporations such as BMW and
Daimler (Mercedes Benz) as well as digital agencies and early startups.
Recently, I was head of product for a sales enablement startup and worked on
user interface, architecture and mobile strategy.

I also love designing things and spend a lot of time thinking about UX. Some
ideas I posted up:

App Switcher for iOS:
[https://twitter.com/marcedwards/status/422287961778970624](https://twitter.com/marcedwards/status/422287961778970624)

Convert a screenshot to a PSD:
[https://github.com/vpdn/MMLayershots](https://github.com/vpdn/MMLayershots)

Clickwheel for iOS: [https://dribbble.com/shots/1814927-Click-Wheel-
iOS](https://dribbble.com/shots/1814927-Click-Wheel-iOS)

I’ve been working on mobile apps since the dark days of j2me: When SMS were
still expensive, a friend and myself developed and sold a mobile app, that
would allow people to squash up to 400 characters into a single SMS, instead
of the usual 160 characters.

[https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=auto&tl=en&u...](https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=auto&tl=en&u=https://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/tech/textkompression-
handy-tool-macht-sms-fast-400-zeichen-lang-a-390810.html)

I'm looking for a company that welcomes remote work and has a mission I can
relate to (latter is really important to me, the best ideas come in the
shower). Companies that I admire from the outside include Stripe, Plangrid and
YNAB. If you're also a fan, I think I'd fit right in.

⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯

Location: 🇩🇪Offenburg, Germany

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: Unlikely (my wife also has a career and we both love the
Black Forrest )

Technologies: iOS

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/5d5znls0jq71rdl/resume.pdf?dl=1](https://www.dropbox.com/s/5d5znls0jq71rdl/resume.pdf?dl=1)
Email: vp at dinhmail·de

Tags for the CMD+F folks: [iOS, Swift, Objective-C, mobile, product, designer,
UI, UX]

------
Grustaf
Location: Copenhagen

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Sure, if SF, NY or Tokyo

Technologies: Swift expert, former management consultant, ran a small quant
fund and a drone startup, serious about mathematics

Résumé/CV: happy to email it

Email: gk@primusmotor.tech

------
mcphail

      Location: Dallas, TX
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Agile, Lean methodologies
      Résumé/CV: Please email
      Email: mcphail.career @ gmail

------
jjmanglani
Location: N/A

Remote: Only

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Front End Developer, GoLang, NodeJS, Mongo, sql

Résumé/CV: [http://jiteshmanglani.com](http://jiteshmanglani.com)

Email: jjmanglani01@gmail.com

------
ydrol
Location: Sydney, Australia

Remote: Willing

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: .Net, JS/TS, TSQL, Salesforce, lots of reporting, BI, d3.js etc.
Would love to move into Rust/Go dev work.

Résumé/CV: Can provide

Email: danni.uptlen[at]gmail.com

------
jurnalanas
Location: Jakarta

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: Singapore, Japan

Technologies: Vuejs, ES6, Node, HTML/CSS, and other things mostly related to
modern javascript.

Resume/CV: jurnalanas.com/resume-latest.pdf

Email: anas@jurnalanas.com

------
naveeniam
Location: Bangalore Remote: yes Willing to relocate: depends on the job
Technologies: javascript, php Résumé/CV: via email Email:
naveeniam@protonmail.com

------
efrome
Location: Berlin

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Mostly React and Redux (4 years exp.)

CV: Frontend engineer with inter-disciplinary focus, please email me for more
information

Email: efrome [at] fastmail [dot] de

------
MrLeap
Location: Kansas City, MO

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: NodeJS | React | Javascript | SQL | MongoDB | Unity3D | C# |
Blender | Python

Resume: Please Email.

Email: joshleap [at the well known gmail.com]

------
atum47
Location: Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Machine learning, artificial intelligence, image processing,
game development, web development, apps

Résumé/CV: victorribeiro.com

------
MarvelousWololo
web developer looking for a 6-8 months contract in the greater london. skills:
nodejs, react (my angular is a little bit rusty). £430/day. start date: second
half of august. contact: marvelous.wololo@gmail.com. experience: i've been
recently working with dashboards for big data and fintechs.

Location: london

Remote: no

Willing to relocate: where?

Technologies: javascript

Résumé/CV: by request

Email: marvelous.wololo@gmail.com

------
parmeshwor
Location: US/NYC

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: YES

Technologies: Python, Java, Docker, SQL, Elastic, Solr, Linux

Résumé/CV: linkedin.com/in/parmeshwor

Email: thapa.parmeshwor@gmail.com

------
stcredzero
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Open to Bay Area

Technologies: Go, AWS, Javascript, Ruby, Java, WebRTC datachannel

Résumé/CV: On request

Email: stcredzero@gmail.com

------
pookietastic

      Location: Orlando, FL
      Remote: Preferred, but open to other arrangements
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Project management, iOS, Python, AWS
      Résumé/CV: http://jacobharris.org/Jacob-Harris-Resume-Q1-2019.pdf
      Email: jacob@jacobharris.org
    

I have seven years of software development and management experience. Here are
a few of my recent projects:

• I managed the development of an in-store e-commerce app for iPad. I was
responsible for high-level technical specs, including information
architecture, mockups, deployment planning, and API schema and design.

• I released an iOS app called Trumpet
([https://www.trumpetapp.co](https://www.trumpetapp.co)) for sending postcards
to the President. I built and managed the entire app from start to finish,
including front- and back-end engineering and third-party API integration for
processing payments and postcard mailing data.

• I managed the development of a platform to enable the training, transport,
and veterinary care of bomb-sniffing dogs. I was responsible for estimating
the scopes of work and planning and road-mapping releases. I instituted and
led daily scrum meetings for a team of six, and we delivered completed
projects on time.

------
victorpascu
Full-stack developer with around 4 years of experience. I've worked with
several startups in bringing their web products to life from scratch, and have
worked on all sides of the problem (sometimes even helping them with market
research).

I really enjoy working for companies that put an accent on improving the lives
of their customers and afford their team the trust they need to get things
done.

Very into optimizing code and usability when I get the chance. I've been the
sole developer for a course website since 2016 (mostly pro-bono during my
spare time) where I've been using a mixture of Google's services and internal
tools to max out speed, and we handle a decent traffic load on the web hosting
equivalent of a toaster as a result.

I also maintain a browser extension that counters GDPR/privacy spam, and
that's brought on a slew of fun performance problems to tackle as well.

Location: Cluj-Napoca, Romania (GMT+3)

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies: PHP (Laravel 5.x), Javascript (jQuery, Vue.js, learning React),
some DevOps (setting up and securing servers via VPS or AWS, setting up CI/CD
/w Docker images + Gitlab/Bitbucket/Your Service of Choice and monitoring),
design sketches and implementations (PS -> CSS).

Résumé/CV: Happy to provide via mail.

Email: victor@whitemantle.com

------
simonantonio
Location: Miami, FL

Remote: Open to Discuss

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, C++, Git, Angular

Résumé/CV: Upon Request

Email: simon.a2013@gmail.com

------
eden_hazard
Location: NYC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java, Ruby, Selenium WebDriver, Cucumber, Protractor, NodeJS

Résumé:

Email: hussain.arif305@gmail.com

------
andersonnnunes
I want to create value and receive value, preferably working with innovation
and research on information technology, because of my formation on computer
science, but any peaceful activity is valid.

These are some of the labels with which I identify myself: anarchist, atheist,
abolitionist, homo economicus, libertarian, objectivist, capitalist,
cosmopolitan, scientist.

Location: Brazil (a horrible place with horrible people and I want out of it,
so I would like to find a company that takes Ethics seriously)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, very

Technologies: basics of PHP, Matlab, Java, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, SysAdmin

Résumé/CV:
[http://www.andersonnnunes.org/download/en_UK.pdf](http://www.andersonnnunes.org/download/en_UK.pdf)

Email: rnd.t.hn.hired.19.07.v5wy64@andersonnnunes.org

------
Lapsa
Location: EU

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby on Rails

Email: arnis.lapsa@gmail.com

------
ValleyOfTheMtns
...

------
patientplatypus
Hi! I'm a language agnostic web dev in NYC. I'm currently mostly doing
contract work, but I'm open to full time too. For business problems big and
small feel free to reach out, always happy to talk :D

Location: NYC

Remote: sure, prefer onsite with some flex

Relocate: I want to stay in NYC.

Technologies: Full stack web dev. React, node, python, golang, java, kotlin.
Docker/kubernetes/basic cloud networking. Jack of all trades web dev.

Resume/CV: linkedin.com/in/peterweyand, github.com/patientplatypus.

Email: pweyand@gmail.com.

------
endorphone
Location: Greater Toronto Area

Remote: Absolutely

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies: Databases, Swift, Android / Java, C++, Back-end systems,
financial systems, web applications. Just love a challenge

CV: See
[https://dennisforbes.ca/articles/about.html](https://dennisforbes.ca/articles/about.html)
will provide more details on request.

Email:dforbes@yafla.com

